# هل اقتبست المسيحية عقائدها من الأساطير الوثنية؟  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*هل اقتبست المسيحية عقائدها من الأساطير الوثنية؟*​ *القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​ *كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد*​ ​ *المطبعة:   مطبعة  المصريين بعين شمس*
*      3423595 /012*
*الطبعة  الأولى:  في  4/5/2010م *
*الترقيم  الدولي: 977-17-6564-7*
*رقم  الإيداع: 1589/1/2009*
*تمهيد*​ *هل اقتبست  المسيحية عقائدها من الأساطير الوثنية؟*​ *  ظهر في  القرنين 19 و20 والآونة الأخيرة، في الغرب، عدد من الكتب والأفلام سواء الروائية أو  التسجيلية التي زعمت أنها وثائقية والتي بُنيت في الأساس على نظريات شكوكية  وهي  التي لا تؤمن بوجود الله وعالم الروح والمعجزات (Supernatural)، بل تؤمن فقط بعالم المادة (Naturalists)، ورأت في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح وميلاده وأعمال الإعجازية وقيامته  من الموت ما يتناقض تماماً مع أفكارها ومعتقداتها المشككة !! فافترضت أن شخصية  المسيح هي شخصية أسطورية لا وجود لها في الحقيقة أو التاريخ!! وحاولت تبرير ما جاء  في العهد الجديد عن حقيقة تاريخية شخص المسيح وحقيقة أعماله وتعاليمه بتلفيق ما  أسموه بالتماثلات أو التشابهات أو حتى التطابق بين المسيح وبين حوالي 35 من  الشخصيات الأسطورية في الديانات الوثنية مثل؛ كريشنا وبوذا وفشنو وميثرا من  الديانات الأسيوية، وأوزيريس وحورس من الديانات المصرية القديمة وأدونيس  وبرومسيوس من الديانات الرومانية واليونانية!! وزعموا أن أكثر من 10 من هذه الشخصيات الأسطورية قيل أنها ولدت في 25  ديسمبر! وأن 16 منها صلبوا وماتوا وقاموا في اليوم الثالث! وأن عقيدة الله الواحد  في ثالوث مأخوذة من عدد من الديانات الوثنية مثل ثالوث " براهما  وفشنو وشيفا " في الهندوسية!! و " إيزيس وأوزيريس وحورس " في المصرية القديمة!! وقالوا  أن غالبية هذه الآلهة مرتبطة بعبادة الشمس قديما وأسموها بالآلهة الشمسية. بل وقال  بعض الكتاب أن شخصية المسيح هي إعادة تجسد (Reincarnation) لهذه الشخصيات الأسطورية الوثنية!! وللأسف الشديد فقد تبع هؤلاء  وسار على دربهم بعض الأخوة من غير المسيحيين لا هدف لهم إلا فقط الزعم بأن المسيحية  ديانة محرفة وملفقة!! وتناسوا أن هذه الكتب والأفلام تنكر وجود الله وتسخر من ذاته  الإلهية؟؟!! *
*- 9  -*​ *  وقد أصدر  هؤلاء المشككون العشرات من الكتب التي حاولوا فيها تصوير هذه النظريات والافتراضات  وكأنها الحقيقة نفسها!! ومن أهم هذه الكتب  كتاب  الفيلسوف الأمريكي المشكك كيرسي جرافيس Kersey Graves  من فلاسفة القرن التاسع عشر في كتابه (The World  Sixteen Crucified Saviors Or Christianity Before Christ)، سنة 1875م، والذي نظرا لعدم إيمانه بوجود الله،  وبالتالي عدم وجود وحي أو كتب مقدسة، فقد زعم أن شخصية المسيح ليست شخصية تاريخية  حقيقية، وأن المسيح لم يوجد أصلاً في التاريخ، بل أنها اختلقت من مجموعة من قصص  المخلصين من الآلهة البشر الذين حسب زعمه صُلبوا ونزلوا إلى العالم السفلي وصعدوا  منه وأنه مجرد أسطورة! وهو بدوره أعتمد أيضا على كتاب (Anacalypsis) للسير  جودفري هيجنس (Sir Godfrey  Higgins) والذي صدر سنة 1833م. ومن ذلك  الوقت صار هذان الكتابان المرجع الأول لكل الذين يزعمون أن قصة المسيح مقتبسة عن  آلهة الديانات الوثنية!! وقد قام كيرسي بناء على افتراض مسبق، وهو أن المسيح شخصية  أسطورية لم توجد مطلقا كشخصية حقيقة في التاريخ، وأنه مجرد أسطورة أخذها المسيحيون  من أساطير الآلهة الوثنية في الشرق والغرب، بعمل مقارنة وهمية غير حقيقية بين شخص  المسيح وبين 35 شخصية أسطورية من الديانات الأسيوية والمصرية والأوربية تبدأ  بكريشنا في الشرق وتصل لميثرا وأدونيس في الغرب. والغريب أنها تنتهي بنبي  المسلمين!! وتأثر بهما كثيرا وليم توماس  دوان (Thomas William Doane) في كتابه "  Bible Myths  And Their Parallels In Other Religions = أساطير الكتاب المقدس مع ما يوازيها في  الديانات الأخرى "، والذي صدر سنة 1882م، الذي ينقل عنه الأخوة المسلمون كثيرا  تحت اسم العلامة دوان!! وغيره من الكتب المشككة  التي استمرت في الصدور  حتى وقتنا هذا مثل شفرة دافنشي وغيرها من الكتب التي استثمرت النجاح المادي لشفرة  دافنشي!! *
*  ومن أهم  الكتب التي ظهرت في الفترة الأخيرة، والتي جمعت هذه الافتراضات المشككة  وصاغتها  بصورة تلفيقية تجعلها تبدو وكأنها الحقيقة الموثقة هي كتب الكاتبة الأمريكية  Dorothy M. Murdock  المعروفة باسم Acharya S والتي أصدرت حتى الآن ستة كتب؛ الأول صدر سنة 1999م بعنوان "  مؤامرة المسيح: أعظم قصة تم رواجها على *
*- 10  -*​ *الإطلاق  =   The Christ Conspiracy: The  Greatest Story  Ever Sold "، والذي زعمت فيه أن المسيح مجرد أسطورة من الأساطير! ثم كتبت  طبعة جديدة لكتاب كرسي جريفس (Kersey Graves) سنة 2001م:" The World's Sixteen Crucified Saviours: Christianity Before  Christ  "، ثم كتبت سنة 2004م كتاب  "The Suns of God: Krishna,  Buddha and Christ Unveiled "، أي شموس الله (أو " أبناء إله الشمس): كشف النقاب عن كريشنا  وبوذا والمسيح ". والذي حاولت فيه عمل مقارنة بين شخصية المسيح مع شخصيتي بوذا  وكريشنا لتوحي للقارئ أن قصة المسيح مقتبسة عنهما!! وفي سنة 2007م نشرت كتاب " من  هو يسوع؟ بصمات المسيح = Who Was Jesus?  Fingerprints of The Christ  ". أكملت فيه الموضوع وناقشت فيه مصداقية تاريخية المسيح. وفي سنة  2009م نشرت كتاب " المسيح في مصر: الارتباط بين حورس والمسيح "، و " إنجيل بحسب  أكاريا = The Gospel According to Acharya S ". وبناء على ما جاء في كتبها وبعض الكتب الأخرى التي سنذكرها في  حينها، تم عمل الفيلم الوثائقي المشكك الملفق " زايتجايست  - Zeitgeist " أي " روح العصر "!! والذي عملت كمستشارة له، إلى جانب موقعها على  النت. والذي يسخر من ذات الله وينكر وجوده تماماً ويركز بدرجة كبيرة على تصوير  المسيحية وكأنها مقتبسة عن أساطير الديانات الوثنية!! ومع ذلك فقد تلقفها بعض  الكتاب من الأخوة المسلمين ونشروها في كتبهم ومواقعهم على النت وكأنها الحق الذي لا  يأتيه الباطل متجاهلين أنها تنكر وجود الله وأن هدفها نشر الفكر المشكك، وذلك بمبدأ  الغاية تبرر الوسيلة والضرورات تبيح المحظورات ودرأ الخطر الأكبر بخطر اصغر!! ومن  ثم فقد حمل هذا الفكر المشكك الكثير من مواقع النت اللادينية والتشكيكية والإسلامية  المتطرفة!!*
*  وقد درس  هؤلاء الكُتاب حياة وشخصية وأعمال وتعاليم الرب يسوع المسيح وراحوا يخدعون القراء  والمشاهدين، ورتبوها ونظموها في حوالي 40 نقطة جوهرية وعنوان جوهري، وراحوا  يكيفونها ويجعلونها تبدو وكأنها متماثلة أو متطابقة مع أساطير الآلهة الوثنية!!  ونظرا لاستحالة التماثل بين شخص المسيح وبين هذه الآلهة الأسطورية الوثنية في جميع  النقاط، لذا حاولوا أن يجعلوا عدة نقاط من حياة المسيح وأعماله تتماثل أو تتشابه مع  مجموعة نقاط *
*- 11  -*​ *لأحد هذه  الآلهة ليوحوا للقارئ الساذج وغير الدارس للأديان أنها تماثلات حقيقية!! وفيما  يلي  ترتيب حياة المسيح وأعماله كما رتبها هؤلاء الكتاب وحاولوا تطبيقها بصورة تلفيقية  لتبدو وكان حياة المسيح مقتبسة من أساطير هذه الآلهة الوثنية:*
*1 – مجيء  المسيح من سلالة ملكية هي سلالة الملك داود.*
*2 - بشارة  الملاك للعذراء بميلاد المسيح.*
*3 – حبل  العذراء من الروح القدس.*
*4 – ميلاده  المسيح من عذراء.*
*5 – مدح  (تطويب) الملاك للعذراء.*
*6 – شك يوسف  في حبل العذراء وتأكيد الملاك له بأنها حبلى من الروح القدس.*
*7 – ميلاد  المسيح في كهف (من أناجيل الطفولة الأبوكريفية).*
*8 – ميلاد  المسيح من أسرة فقيرة في قرية صغيرة وفي مزود للبقر.*
*9 – ظهور  الملائكة وقت ميلاده.*
*10 – بشارة  الملاك للرعاة.*
*11 – زيارة  الرعاة للطفل المولود.*
*12 – ظهور  نجم عند ميلاده يرشد إلى مكان ميلاده.*
*13 – زيارة  المجوس للمسيح ومعهم هدايا ذهب ولبان ومر.*
*14 – الملاك  يطلب من يوسف أن يأخذ الصبي وأمه ويهرب إلى مصر.*
*15 –  قتل  الملك هيرودس لأطفال بيت لحم بسبب ميلاده.*
*16 –  مناقشته للشيوخ وهو في سن الثانية عشرة.*
*17 – عماده  من يوحنا المعمدان.*
*18 – حلول  الروح القدس عليه وقت العماد.*
*- 12  -*​ *19 – كان له  اثنا عشر تلميذاً.*
*20 – عمل  الموعظة على الجبل.*
*21 – إخراجه  للشياطين.*
*22 – عمل  معجزات شفاء أمراض وإحياء موتى 00 الخ*
*23 – سكب  المرأة الخاطئة لقارورة الطيب على رأس المسيح.*
*24 – تجلى  المسيح أمام بعض تلاميذه وكشف لهم عن شيء من لاهوته ومجده.*
*25 – هو  الكلمة المتجسد، الله الظاهر في الجسد. *
*26 – هو  الراعي الصالح.*
*27 – حب  المسيح لتلميذه الحبيب يوحنا.*
*28 – صنع  العشاء الرباني بخبز وخمر.*
*29 – محاكمة  المسيح.*
*30 – موت  المسيح على الصليب.*
*31 – حدوث  آيات وعجائب عند موته، مثل تشقق الصخور واحتجاب الشمس.*
*32 – تقديمه  الفداء لكل البشرية (مخلص البشرية).*
*33 - قيامة  المسيح من الأموات.*
*34 – قيامة  بعض الموتى عند قيامته.*
*35 – صعوده  إلى السموات.*
*36 – مجيئه  الثاني للدينونة.*
*37 – هو  الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله.*
*38 – هو  خالق الكون، الكل به وله قد خلق.*
*- 13  -*​ *39 - هو أحد  اقانيم الثالوث في الذات الإلهية.*
*40 – هو إله  تام وإنسان تام.*
*41 – يسجد  له من في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض.*
*  هذه أهم  نقاط حياة المسيح وتعليمه وأعماله التي رتبوها بهذا الشكل وقاموا  بعملية، تماثل وتشابه، تلفيقية وهمية، وقالوا كذباً وتلفيقاً، أن هذا التماثل وهذا  التشابه يبين كيف أن شخصية المسيح اقتبست من أساطير الآلهة الأسطورية للديانات  الوثنية!! وللأسف الشديد فقد قام بعض الكُتاب من الإخوة المسلمين بنقلها عنهم  وكأنها حقائق!! مع أن هذه التلفيقات تناقض الإسلام نفسه!!*
*  والسؤال  الآن؛ هل هذه الإدعاءات والتلفيقات صحيحة أم كاذبة وملفقة؟!*
*  وهل  نستطيع أن نواجهها ونرد عليها بالوثيقة والدليل العلمي الأكاديمي؟ *
*  وفي  كتابنا هذا رجعنا لكل هذه الكتب التي كتبها هؤلاء المشككون، سواء بالحصول على الكتب  نفسها أو من خلال تنزيلها من على مواقع النت، كما رجعنا لكل الكتب والمواقع التي  تأثرت بها ونقلت عنها، وفي نفس الوقت رجعنا للكتب الأصلية للديانات التي زعموا أنها  استشهدوا بها ونقلوا عنها، كما رجعنا لعدد كبير من دوائر المعارف والموسوعات  والمعاجم والقواميس المتخصصة في الأديان المشار إليها وما كتبه أتباعها عنها، وكذلك  كتب علم الآثار الخاصة بالديانات وغيرها، كما رجعنا للكتب والمواقع الغربية التي  ردت عليها وفندت أكاذيبها وتلفيقاتها، فكانت رحلة عقلية شاقة ولكنها في النهاية  كانت ممتعة لأنها كشفت الحقيقة وبينت أن ما حاول الملفقون تلفقيه ضد المسيح  والمسيحية ما هو إلا تلفيق وأكاذيب، تؤكد صدق من سبق وقال: " إذا لم يكن الله  موجوداً فكل شيء مباح من أصغر الشرور حتى أكبر الجرائم "، ومن قال أيضاً: " لا أمان  لمن لا يحيي ديناً ". *
*  وفي  الفصول التالية سنرى النتيجة، نتيجة البحث عن الحقيقة، كإبرة في أكوام من تلال  الأكاذيب والتلفيقات. وكان يدفننا في هذا البحث قول القديس بولس بالروح: "   امتحنوا كل شيء. تمسكوا بالحسن " (1تس5 :21)، وقول الرب يسوع المسيح: "  على هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها " (مت16  :18).*
​ *مقدمة*​ *    ظهر في  القرنين 19 و20، في الغرب، عدد من الكتاب الذين كتبوا سلسلة من الكتب التشيكية،  والتي زعموا أنها وثائقية، وقد بُنيت هذه الكتابات في الأساس على نظريات إلحادية لا  تؤمن بوجود الله وعالم الروح والمعجزات (Supernatural)، بل تؤمن فقط بعالم المادة (Naturalists)، ورأوا في شخص المسيح وميلاده المعجز وأعماله الإعجازية وتعاليمه  السامية وقيامته من الموت ما يتناقض تماماً مع أفكارهم ومعتقداتهم الشكوكية!!  فافترضوا أن المسيح، كشخص، لم يوجد في التاريخ، بل هو مجرد شخصية أسطورية لا وجود  لها في الحقيقة أو التاريخ!! وحاول، هؤلاء، تبرير ما جاء في العهد الجديد عن حقيقة  وجود المسيح بتلفيق ما أسموه بالتماثلات أو التشابهات بين المسيح وبين حوالي 35 من  الشخصيات الأسطورية في الديانات الوثنية. سنذكر منهم أهم عشر شخصيات في هذا الكتاب.  وللأسف الشديد فقد تبع هؤلاء وسار على دربهم بعض الإخوة من غير المسيحيين، ليبرروا  زعمهم بأن المسيحية ديانة محرفة وملفقة!! وتناسوا أن هذه الكتب تنكر وجود المسيح  كشخصية تاريخية كما تنكر وجود الله وتسخر من الذات الإلهية؟؟!! *
*  والسؤال  الآن هو: هل ما زعمه ويزعمه هؤلاء صحيحاً؟! وللإجابة على هذا السؤال قمنا بعمل  بحثين مستقلين؛ الأول هو كتابنا السابق: " مسيح النبوّات وليس مسيح الأساطير "،  مؤكدين أن شخصية المسيح وأعماله وتعليمه، كانت معروفة سابقاً في مشورة الله الأزلية  وعلمه السابق قبل تأسيس العالم. والثاني هو كتابنا، هذا: " هل اقتبست المسيحية  عقائدها من الأساطير الوثنية؟ "، وهو الإجابة المباشرة على مثل هذا السؤال، مؤكدين  أن ما قاله ولفقه هؤلاء الملحدون مجرد إدعاءات كاذبة وملفقة مبنية على خيال إلحادي!  *
*  وفي سبيل  ذلك قمنا بدراسة أساطير هذه الآلهة التي زعموا أن شخصية المسيح مقتبسة عنها،  وتقديم شرح وافي لأهم الديانات التي تنسب لها هذه الآلهة، مثل كتب علم  المصريات والأساطير المصرية القديمة، وكتب الهندوسية والبوذية والكونفشيوسية  والديانات الفارسية، مثل الفيدا والاوبانيشاد والمهابهاراتا الهندوسية، ودائرة  المعارف البوذية، والأفستا *
*- 7  -*​ *الكونفشيوسية، والشهنامة الفارسية، والإلياذة والأوديسا اليونانية، إلى  جانب كتب الأساطير الإغريقية والرومانية، بقدر الإمكان. *
*  وبالرغم  من أن رحلة البحث الثاني، موضوع هذا الكتاب، كانت مكثفة وشاقة، واستغرقت وقتاً  طويلاً، إلا أنها كانت ممتعة لأنها أعطتنا قدراً كبيراً من الثقافة والمعرفة للفكر  البشري الراقي عبر آلاف السنين، وكشفت عن حقيقة ما لفقه وادعاه الكتاب الملحدون ومن  سار على هداهم وخطاهم، وبينت لنا أن شخصية المسيح شخصية حقيقية تاريخية، فقد ظهر  على مسرح تاريخ البشرية وسجل التاريخ الديني والمدني أعماله وتعاليمه وتاريخ دعوته  وسيرته وتاريخ كنيسته. وأن ما زعمه هؤلاء الكتاب من تماثل وتطابق مزعوم بين المسيح  والشخصيات الأسطورية ليس سوى أكاذيب وتلفيقات مبنية على نظريات وافتراضات وهمية لا  أساس لها في الواقع، ولا تصمد أمام الحقيقة والبحث العلمي، وتنكشف حقيقتها سريعا  مثل الزبد الذي يذهب جفاء، بل أن مجرد قراءة أسطورة واحدة، من أساطير أحد هذه  الآلهة المزعومة، مع قراءة سيرة المسيح في الإنجيل، تكشف بكل وضوح حتى من غير  الدارسين أنه لا يوجد أي تماثل أو تشابه على الإطلاق بين المسيح وبين هذه الآلهة  الأسطورية!!*
* وقبل أن نبدأ في قراءة، هذا البحث، نشكر الله الذي قادنا فيه مستعينين  بقوله بالروح: "  امتحنوا كل شيء. تمسكوا بالحسن " (1تس5 :21)، وأيضاً: " مستعدين  دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة وخوف (الله) " (1بط3  :15). وقول الرب يسوع المسيح الذي تحدى به كل قوات الشرير: " على هذه الصخرة ابني  كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها " (مت16 :18).*

*القمص عبد  المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​​ *عيد القيامة  المجيد *
*4 إبريل  2010م*
*26 برمهات  1726 ش*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل  الأول*​ *الفيلم  الوثائقي الملفق*​ *"  زايتجايست -  Zeitgeist- روح العصر  "*​ 
*  ظهر في الفترة الأخيرة فيلم وثائقي ملفق بعنوان " زايتجايست-  Zeitgeist- روح العصر  ". هذا الفيلم يتسم بروح شكوكية عدائية للدين، أي دين  عموما، ويتكلم بشكل تهكمي ساخر جد عن شخص الله، الذات الإلهية، بصورة كوميدية  سوداء!! وهو معد ومنتج أساسا للربح المالي، بل وفي حالة تنافس شديدة مع فيلم شفرة  دافنشي، ويهدف بصورة واضحة ومباشرة لنشر الإلحاد وإنكار وجود الله وتحويل شخص الرب  يسوع إلى مجرد أسطورة مقتبسة من الأساطير القديمة وخصوصاً من الإله المصري حورس!!  فهو بصفة عامة ضد الله (Anti God)، والدين، وضد الرب يسوع المسيح (Anti Christ)!! هذا الفيلم الإلحادي الملفق والمفبرك حاول  صنُاعه عمل مقارنات ملفقة وخادعة بل وفاشلة بين الرب يسوع المسيح وشخصيات الأساطير  الوثنية، خاصة حورس، بأسلوب ملفق وغير علمي بالمرة. وكان مرجعهم في ذلك الكتب  الشكوكية التالية:*
*Acharya S,  Suns of God and The Christ Conspiracy; *
*Gerald  Massey, The Historical Jesus and Mythical Christ (orig c. 1900) and Ancient  Egypt: The Light of the World (orig 1907) *
*Thomas  Doane, Bible Myths and Their Parallels in Other Religions (orig 1882)  *
*James  Frazer, The Golden Bough (1st ed 1890; 2nd ed 1900; 3rd ed in 12 volumes,  1906-1915) *
*Freke and  Gandy, The Jesus Mysteries *
*Kersey  Graves, The World's Sixteen Crucified Saviors (orig 1875).*
*Tom  Harpur, The Pagan Christ (2004).*
*- 15 -*​ *John  Jackson's Christianity Before Christ (1985).*
*Tom  Harpur's book -- which makes very similar claims to the "Zeitgeist"  movie*
*  وقد حصلنا على هذه الكتب عدا السابع والتاسع،  كما شاهدنا الفيلم سواء في نسخته الإنجليزية أو المدبلجة (المترجمة) إلى العربية.  وكان من الواضح أن هذا الفيلم وكتاب هذه الكتب يعتمدون بالدرجة الأولى  على جهل غالبية الناس بحقيقة هذه الأساطير الوثنية وما كتب عنها في مصادرها  الأصلية، ولذا راح صنُاع الفيلم يلعبون بالألفاظ ويعملون مقارنات تسقط في سلة  المهملات بمجرد قراءة أصول الأساطير الدينية للآلهة التي زعموا أن شخصية الرب يسوع  المسيح مقتبسة عنها. ونظراً لجهل معظم الناس بهذه الأساطير وأصولها فقد خدعوا لبعض  الوقت، ومن ثم فقد حقق الفيلم أهدافه المادية، ولكن سرعان ما أفاقوا مما غيب عقولهم  به!! قال أحد هؤلاء لقد شاهدت الفيلم وتحمست له وحاولت جاهدا إقناع أكبر عدد ممكن  لمشاهدة الفيلم ونشر أفكاره الشكوكية المضادة للدين ولله وللمسيح وبعد أن أقنعت  أربعين شخصا قاموا معي بنشر الفيلم وأفكاره بين العشرات بل والمئات من الناس، وجدت  نفسي مع شخص دارس للأساطير القديمة وللعقيدة المسيحية فأوضح لي الحقيقة عمليا وهنا  أدركت أنني وقعت ضحية لأكبر أكذوبة عرفتها في حياتي واكتشفت لحظتها أن الكاتب لا هم  له سوى الربح المالي مهما كانت النتيجة!! *
*1 – خلط  ملفق بين الكتاب المقدس وما يحدث في العالم!!ويبدأ  الفيلم الملفق والمفبرك بمشاهد للحروب والدمار وصور للنيران والخراب الذي يعم كل  مكان في الأرض بما فيها ضرب الطائرات لبرجي مركز  التجارة الدولية بمنهاتنفي 11  سبتمبر 2001م، ويتحول إلى تصوير الكون الفسيح إلى أن يصل إلى قلب إحدى المجرات  فالمجموعة الشمسية فالأرض في حالة لا تكون ثم وهي في شكل كوكب مكتمل، ثم يصور ما  يشبه جزئيات الخلية وهي تتكون ثم الخلية، ومناظر تعبر عن نظرية التطور في خلق  الإنسان، فتأخذ الخلية أشكال بدائية تصل إلى شكل قريب من السمكة ثم تأخذ شكل إحدى  الزواحف القريبة من التمساح وهكذا تستمر في تصورها إلى القرد الذي يبدأ في الوقوف  على قدمين إلى الإنسان، ثم يد لإنسان تكتب، وصورة لنسخة قديمة من الكتاب المقدس  يليها العلم*
*- 16  -*​ * الأمريكي  في ربط غريب بين التصرفات السياسية الأمريكية والمسيحية من خلال كتابها المقدس يليه  الطائرات التي تقصف برجي التجارة ثم حروب توحي بما يحدث في العراق وأفغانستان  وغيرها من بلدان العالم مع مناظر لدمار وحرائق وصور لتفجيرات نووية، وصور لما حدث  في فيتنام واسر مشردة وأطفال مصابون وقتلى في كل مكان وأمهات يبكين على أطفالهن  وزوجات يبكين على أزواجهن ويستمر هكذا إلى أن يوضع عنوان الفيلم الملفق " إنسان  العصر – زايتجايست "!!*
*  ويبدأ راوي الفيلم الملفق بقوله: " كلما بدأ التحقق فيما كنا نعتقد  أنه الإجابة عن أسئلة مثل؛ من أين أتينا؟ وماذا نفعل على الأرض؟ كلما بدأنا نكتشف  أنه قد تم الكذب علينا، فقد تم الكذب علينا من كل مؤسسة، فما الذي يجعلنا نعتقد أن  المؤسسة الدينية هي الوحيدة التي لم يمسها أحد؟ أن المؤسسة الدينية في العالم هي  قاع الدنس، فهي قد وضعت من قبل نفس الأشخاص الذي أعطوك حكومتك ونظامك التعليمي  الفاسد الذين وضعوا نظام الاحتكارات البنكية العالمية. لأن أسيادنا لا يبالون بك  ولا بعائلتك، كل ما يهمهم هو ما كان دائماً يهمهم، وهو السيطرة على هذا العالم  الملعون. لقد تم تضليلنا بعيدا عن الوجود الحقيقي المقدس في هذا العالم. الذي اسماه  البشر الله، أنا لا أعرف من هو الله، لكني أعرف ما ليس هو الله!! وإلى أن تصبح  مستعدا للنظر إلى هذه الحقيقة الكاملة مهما كانت طبيعة هذه الحقيقة ومهما كان ما  ترمي إليه، لكن إذا أردت أن تتجاهل الأمر وتنظر للجهة الأخرى، وأن تنحاز لجهة  معينة، فأنك في مكان ما على الطريق ستجد أنك تتلاعب مع العدالة الإلهية، كلما ثقفت  نفسك أكثر فهمت مصدر الأمور أكثر وضوحاً، وأصبحت ترى الأكاذيب في كل مكان. عليك أن  تعرف الحقيقة وتبحث عن الحقيقة، فالحقيقة سوف تحررك، فالذين يجدونها أصعب منهم  لأنهم الذين اعتبروا السلطة هي الحقيقة بدلا من اعتبار الحقيقة هي السلطة " عالم  الميثولوجيا المصري –  G  Massey".*
*2 – ضد الله والسخرية من الذات الإلهية!! يختفي الراوي ويظهر صوت أخر أجش لمهرج ساخر تصاحبه أصوات ضحك هستيري  ساخر، هذه السخرية موجهة لشخص الله!! ويبدأ هذا المشهد الإلحادي المستهين بكل القيم  بقوله: " هذه هي الحقيقة، الحقيقة، يا أصحابي، إذا أردنا أن نتكلم عن أخر وأكبر  وأعظم السخافات، علينا أن نقف في ذهول من *
*- 17 -*​ *البطل الخالد، للوعود الكاذبة والإدعاءات المبالغ فيها. الدين 00 فكر في  الأمر، الدين استطاع أن يقنع البشر بوجود شخص مخفي يعيش في السماء (ويظهر في المشهد  شخص كاريكاتوري يظهر من قلب سحابة – وصوت جماهير هازئة، تضحك في سخرية ومجون!!)،  ويكمل الراوي المهرج: " ويراقب كل شيء نقوم به في كل دقيقة من كل يوم، وهذا الرجل  الخفي لديه قائمة بعشرة أعمال (الوصايا العشر) لا يريدك أن تقوم بها (صورة لهذه  الشخص الكاريكاتوري الذي يسخر به من الله وهو يحمل لوحي الوصايا العشر ثم يسقطهما  على البشر)، وإذا فعلت أي من هذا الأعمال العشرة، فأن لديه مكانا خاصا يلتهب نارا  (مع صورة كاريكاتورية لهيكل عظمي)، ودخانا وحرقا وتعذيبا (مع صورة تخيلية مرعبة  لنار جهنم وبشر عراه يعذبون في وحشية وقسوة في هذه النار)، سوف يرسلك إليه لتعيش  وتحترق وتختنق وتصيح وتبك على الأبد حتى ينتهي الوقت. (ثم يظهر مشهد لقلب بلون أحمر  مصحوبا بموسيقى وصوت تصفيق صاخب في هزأ وسخرية، ثم سهم يخترق القلب)، ويكمل الراوي  المهرج في صورة تمثيلية ساخرة: " ولكنه يحبك "؛ " هو يحبك ويريد نقودا، أنه دائما  يريد نقودا، هو دائما يريد نقودا (مع صورة لدولارات ملقاة من أعلى لتغرق هذا  القلب)؛ هو القوي، الكامل، العالم، الحكيم، لكنه مع ذلك لا يستطيع أن يتدبر أمر  المال لنفسه، المؤسسات الدينية تملك بلايين الدولارات، لا تدفع ضرائب ومع ذلك تريد  المزيد. (وفي سخرية ماجنة يظهر الله في صورة كاريكاتورية يحتضن المال بشغف!!) وفي  ألفاظ منحطة أخلاقيا يقول: " لذا إذا أردت أن تتكلم عن الخرى، فهو الخرى المقدس!!  هكذا بأسلوب لا يليق إلا بمن يسمونهم أبناء الشوارع، وقد حرصت على نقل العبارة كما  هي ليرى القارئ مدى ما يصل إليه الإنسان عندما يرفض الله،  حقا قال الكتاب " قال الجاهل  في قلبه ليس اله " (مز14:1)،  وصدق الكاتب الروسي أنتون تشيكوف في قوله: " إذا لم يكن  الله موجودا فكل شيء مباح من اصغر الشرور حتى أكبر الجرائم "!!! وفيما يلي حوار  الفيلم كاملا مع وضع أكبر كم ممكن من الصور التي وضعها كوثائق للإيحاء بصحة تلفيقه  وفبركاته!!         *
*3 – ترجمة الفيلم بعنوان أعظم قصة قد تم روايتها على الإطلاق[1]:*
*  هذه هي الشمس. منذ عشرة آلاف سنة قبل الميلاد، التاريخ يعج بحفريات  وكتابات تعكس *
*




احترام الشعوب وإعجابها بالشمس. ومن السهل معرفة السبب،حيث أن الشمس تشرق كل صباح محضرة الرؤية والدفء والأمان، منقذةالإنسان من براثن الليل البارد، المنعدم الرؤية المليء بالحيوانات  المتوحشة. لقدعرفت الثقافات القديمة المختلفة أنه بدون الشمس لن تنمو المزروعات، وما  بقيت حياةعلى الأرض. هذه الحقائق، جعلت من الشمس أكثر كائن معبود على الإطلاق.  كذلك، كانت الثقافات القديمة واعية بوجود النجوم. ولقد سمح لهم تتبع حركة النجوم  بالتعرف وتوقع ظروف تحدث خلال فترات طويلة من الزمن. مثل كسوف الشمس والقمر البدري  الكامل.ثم قاموا بفهرست مجموعات النجوم السماوية إلى ما يعرف حاليا  بالأبراج.*
*






  هذا هو صليب دائرة البروح، واحد من أقدم الصور  التصويرية في التاريخ الإنساني. إنه يعبر عن الشمس، عندما تعبر مجازبا. عبر الـ12  برجا خلال السنة. كما انه يعبر عن الأشهر الـ12 في السنة، الفصول الأربعة مع الشمس  العلوية والسفلية الإعتدالات الخريفية والربيعية. يتعلق مصطلح " دائرة البروج "  بتجسيمالبروج الشمسية كبشر أو حيوانات أو مظاهر. بكلمات أوضح، لم تقم الحضارات  القديمة فقطبإتباع الشمس والنجوم وصورت حركاتها بصورة إنسانية وعلاقتها ببعض في  أساطير مختلفة. لقد تم تجسيد الشمس بصفاتها المعطية والمنقذة للحياة على أنها  الخالق أو الرب لقد كانت تُعرف بـ " أبن الله "، " نور العالم "، " منقذ البشرية "،  ّوكذلك اعتبرت البروج  الـ12 الفلكية مكانا لسفر ابن الله. وقد تم تعريفها بأسماء،  عادةتمثل حوادث طبيعية قد حدثت في ذلك الوقتعلى سبيل المثال، برج الدلو (Aquarius) أو منزل المطر خلال فصل الربيع.*
*- 19 -*​ *



  هذا هو حورس (Horus) أنه إله الشمس عند المصريين القدماء حوالي 3000  قبل الميلاد. هو الشمس المجسمة كإنسان، وحياته هي سلسلة من الأساطير المستعارة من  حركة الشمس في السماء. منالكتابات الهيروغليفية في مصر*
*



 القديمة، نحن نعرف كثيرا عن هذا المخلص الشمسي  كمثال، حورس (Horus)المتمثل في الشمس أو النور، كان لديه عدو يعرف بـ سيت (Set).وكان سيت هو تجسيد الظلام أو الليلوبالكلام مجازيا كان حورس يربح المعركة ضد سيت كل صباح.  بينما في  الليل، كان سيت يقهر حورس ويرسله إلى العالم السفلي.من المهم الملاحظة أن هذا الصراع بين " الظلام و النور" أو " الخير  والشر" هو من أشيع الثنائيات الأسطورية التي عرفت وما زالت تمارس على نطاق واسع حتى  يومنا هذا.بالتكلم بشكل واسع، قصة حورس هي كما يلي:*
*



ولدحورس يوم 25 ديسمبر من العذراء "إيزيس – ماري (Isis -  Meri) ولادته قد ترافقت بظهور نجمةفي الشرق. ثم قام ثلاثة ملوك باللحاق به لإتباع هذا المولود " المخلص "ّ  في سن 12 سنة: كان طفلا سخيا معلمافي سن 30 سنة: قام أنوب Anup  بتعميده، وهكذا بدأكهنوته. سافر معه 12 تلميذا. صنع المعجزات مثل شفاء المرضى والمشي على  الماء. عُرفحورس بالعديد من الأسماء الإيحائية مثل: " الحقيقة "، " النور "، " أبن  الله المكلف "،ّ "حمل الله "، " الراعي الطيب " 00 الخبعد أن خانه تيفون (Typhon)، صُلب حورس، ودفن ثلاثة أيام ثم قام من الموت.  تبدو خصال حورس هذه، بغض النظر عن كونها الأصل أو لا، كأنها موجودة في العديد من  الثقافات في العالم. حيث أن العديد من الآلهة الأخرى وجد أنها تحمل نفس الإطار  الأسطوري العام:*
*+ آتيس (Attis) من فيريجياولد من العذراء" نانا " في 25 ديسمبر، ثم صلب ودفن وبعد ثلاثة أيام قام من  الموت،كريشنا (Krishna) من الهند*
*- 20 -*​ *ولد من العذراء ديفاكي (Devaki) قام بالمعجزات مع أصحابه وبعد موته قام من  الموت.*
*



+ دينوسيس Dionysus  من اليونان ولد من عذراء في 25ديسمبر، وكان معلما رحالا فعل معجزات مثل تحويله الماء إلى نبيذ، تمت  الإشارة إليهبأسماء مثل: " ملك الملوك " ابن الله الوحيد "، " الآلفا والأوميجا " 00  الخ*
*






+ ميثرا  Mithraمن بلاد فارس ولد من عذراء في 25ديسمبر، كان لديه 12 تلميذا، وصنع المعجزات بعد موته بثلاثة أيام، قام  من الموت هو أيضاً تمت الإشارة إليه بـ " الحقيقة "، " النور " 00الخ ما هو مثيرٌ   للانتباه كان الأحدهو يوم عبادة ميثرا. حقيقة الأمر أن هناك العديد من " المخلصين "، من  فترات مختلفة من كل أنحاء العالم، يتشاركون بالعديد من الصفات العامة. مما  يدعوللتساؤل:ّلماذا هذه الصفات؟ لماذا الولادة من عذراء في 25 ديسمبر؟ لماذا مات  لثلاثة أيام ثم قام؟ لماذا التلاميذ الـ12؟لنعرف الإجابة، يجب علينا أن نحقق في آخر المخلصين الشمسيينالمسيح ولد من العذراء ماري في 25ديسمبر في مدينة بيت لحم، تم إعلان ولادته بنجمة في الشرق، قام ثلاثة من  الملوك المجوس بتتبعها ثم اعتنقوا المخلص الجديد. بعمر 12 سنة: كان طفلا  معلمابعمر 30سنة: قام يوحنا المعمداني بتعميده. وهكذا بدأ كهنوته. إرتحل المسيح مع  12 تلميذا، صنع المعجزات معهم كـ " شفاء المرضى "المشي على الماء "، " إحياء الموت "،وكان أيضاً يعرف بـ " ملك الملوك "، " ابن الله" ّ " نور العالم "،  الألفا والأوميجا "، " حمل الرب " 00 الخبعد أن تمت خيانته وبيعه من قبل يهوذا بـ 30 قطعة من الفضة، تم صلبه.  وضع في قبر وبعد ثلاثة أيام قام من الموت وصعد نحو السماء.كبداية، كل حادثةالولادة هي تنجيمية النجمة الشرقية هي سيريوس Sirius وهي أشع نجمة في الليلتصطف مع النجوم المشعة الثلاث في حزام الجوزاء (Orion)،*
*- 21 -*​ *






 وتسمى هذه النجوم الثلاث كما كانت تسمى منذ  القدم: الملوك الثلاثةالنجوم الثلاث والنجمة الأشع سيريوس كلها تشير إلى الشروق في 25 ديسمبر.  وهو ما يفسر سبب " إتباع " الملوك الثلاثة للنجمة الشرقية لإيجاد الشروق أو ولادة  الشمسالعذراء ماري هي(Virgo)في دائرة البروج، تعرف أيضاً بـ عذراء العذراوات، في  اللاتينية (Virgo) وتعني عذراءرمز العذراء في اللاتينية هو الحرف " M " وهو السبب وراء كون ماري وباقي الأمهات  العذراوات مثل: أم ادونيس ميرا و أم بوذا مايا تبدأ اسماؤهنّ بحرف " م –  M " ويشار إلى برج العذراء أيضاً ببيت الخبز. لذا يُمثل بعذراء تحمل حزمة من  القمح. بيت الخبز هذا والرمز بالقمح يمثل أوغسطس وسبتمبر، وهو وقت الحصاد. في  المقابل، في الحقيقة تترجم كلمة "بيت لحم " إلى " بيت الخبز ". لذلك " بيت لحم " مرجعللبرج الفلكي العذراء، وهو مكان في السماء وليس على الأرض. هناك ظاهرة  أخرى جديرةبالاهتمام تحدث في 25 ديسمبر، أو الانحراف الشتوي الأقصى للشمس عن  الاستواء. انطلاقا من الانحراف الصيفي نحو الانحراف الشتوي، تغدو الأيام أقصر  وابرد. من منظور نصف الكرة الأرضية الشمالي تبدو الشمس وكأنها تتجه جنوبا وتصبح  اصغر وأقل إشعاعا. مثّل قصر الأيام وانتهاء المحاصيل - مع اقتراب الانحراف الأعظم  الشتوي – عملية الموت بالنسبة للشعوب القديمة.ّلقد كان موت الشمسعندما يحل 22 ديسمبر، يصبحفناء الشمس محققا. حيث أن الشمس قد تحركت نحو الجنوب بشكل مستمر على مدى  6 أشهر لتصل إلى المكان الأكثر سفلية في السماء. وهنا أمر مثير  للاهتمام:تبدو الشمس وكأنها قد توقفت عن الحركة لثلاثة أيام. خلال هذه  الأيام  الـ 3 الفاصلة، تقع الشمس قرب التشكيلة الفلكية الصليبية (Crux) وبعد ذلك في 25 ديسمبر، تتحرك الشمس درجة واحدة شمالا، مبشرة  بطولالأيام والدفء والربيع. ولهذا السبب يقال ماتت الشمس على الصليب. ماتت  لثلاثة أيام، فقط لتقوم أو تولد من جديد. ولهذا السبب يتشارك المسيح وآلهة الشمس  الأخرىبمفهوم الصلب، الموت لثلاثة أيام، والقيامة. إنها الفترة اللإنتقالية  للشمس قبل أن تغير اتجاهها نحو نصف *
*- 22 -*​ *



الكرة الأرضية الشمالي، محضرة الربيع وأيضاً الغفران. علىالرغم من ذلك، لا يتم الاحتفال بقيامة الشمس حتى الاعتدال الربيعي، أو  عيد الفصح. وذلك لأن الشمس في الاعتدال الربيعي تُخضع قوى الشر الظلامية، حيث بعدها  تطول فترةالنهار عن فترة الليل، وتبدأ مظاهر الربيع بالظهورالآن، أكثر رمز فلكي وضوحا حول يسوع يتعلق بالتلاميذ الـ12.إنهم ببساطة الأبراج الـ12 في دائرةالأبراج الفلكية. حيث أن يسوع وهنا الممثل بالشمس قد سافر معهم. في  الواقع، قد تكرر الرقم 12 كثيرا خلال كل الإنجيل. هذا النص له علاقة بعلم التنجيم  أكثر من أي شيء آخر.نعود إلى الصليب في دائرة الأبراج وهو الحياة التصويرية للشمس. هذا لم  يكن مجرد تعبير فني أو أداة لمتابعة تحرك الشمس. لقد كان أيضاً رمزا روحيا وثنيا،  رمزه المختصر يبدو هكذاإن هذا ليس رمزا للمسيحية. انه تمثيل وثني لصليب دائرة  الأبراج.وهذا هو السبب وراء  ظهور الصّليب خلف رأس المسيح في الفن الروحاني  القديم.حيث أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الشمس، شمس اللهنور العالم، المخلص الذي قام من الموت. وهو سيأتي مرة أخرى إلى العالم،  ككل صباح. مجد الرب الذي يدافع ضد اعتمالالظلام، وهو يولد من جديد كل صباح. ويمكن أن يرى " يأتي بين الغيوم"ّ في  الأعلى فيالسماء " مع " تاج الأشواك"ّ، أو أشعة الشّمس -الآن، من بين كل الاستعاراتالتنجيمية الفلكية في الإنجيل. واحدة من أهمها، لها علاقة بالعصور. يوجد  في كافة أنحاء الكتاب المقدّس العديد من الإشارات للـ " عصر"ّ. لكي يفهم هذا يجب  علينا أن نفهم ظاهرة تعرف بـ "تقدّم الإعتدالين ". لاحظ المصريون القدماء وحضارات أقدم أخرى أن شروق  شمس صباح الاعتدال الربيعي تحدث كل 2150 سنة على مكان مختلف من دائرةالأبراج. يحدث هذا بسبب ذبذبة صغيرة زاويّة، ترافق دوران الأرض حول  محورها. لقد دعيت " تقدم "، ذلك لأن الأبراج تتجه نحو الخلف بدلا من الدورة السنوية  الطبيعية. الوقتاللازم للتقدم لكي يمر على الأبراج الـ12 هو حوالي 25،765 سنة. لقد دعيت  هذه أيضاً بالسنة العظيمة، وكانت المجتمعات القديمة واعية جدا بذلك. لقد قاموا  بتسمية كل2150 سنة بـ " عصر "من 4300 ق م حتى 2150 ق م، كان عصر الثور (Taurus) من 2150 ق م حتى 1 م، كان عصر الحمل (Aries) من 1م حتى 2150م، كان عصر الحوت (Pisces) وهو العصر الذي لا نزال نعيش فيه اليوم وفي حوالي*
*- 23 -*​ *






2150، سوف ندخل العصر الجديدعصر الدلو (Aquarius) الآن، الإنجيل يعكس - بشكل واسع –ّ حركة رمزية ضمن ثلاثة عصور ويبشر  بعصر رابع. في العهد القديم، عندما ينزل موسى عن جبل سيناء ومعه الوصايا العشر. كان  غاضبا بشدة لرؤية شعبه يعبد عجلا ذهبيا. لدرجة أنه حطم الألواح الحجرية وأمر شعبه  بقتل بعضهم بعضا لتنقية نفوسهم. ينسب معظم المفكريين الإنجيليين هذاالغضب لحقيقة أن الإسرائيليين كانوا يعبدون وثنا غير حقيقي، أو شيئاً ما  على ذلك المستوىفي الحقيقة إن هذا العجل الذهبي هو الثور(Taurus) وموسى كان يمثل عصر الحمل الجديد. لذلك يداوم  اليهود على النفخ في قرن الحمل حتى يومنا هذا. مثل موسى عصر الحمل الجديد، ومع هذا  العصر الجديد يجب على الكل أن يفصل العهد القديم،هناك آلهة أخرى تعلم هذه التحولات، مثل ميثرا (Mithra) – قَبلالمسيحية- يقتل الثور بنفس الرمزية، الآن المسيح هو الرمز الذي يدل على العصر الذي يتلو عصر  الحملعصر الحوت Pisces أو عصر السمكتينالترميز للسمك موجودبوفرة في كتابالعهد الجديد حيث أن المسيح اطعم 5000 بـ " سمكتين " وخبزة. عندما بدأ  كهنوته بالمشي حول بحر الجليل، صادق صيادين، قاموا بإتّباعه. أعتقد أننا كلنا  رأيناسمكة الرب يسوع المسيح في مؤخرة سيارات الناس.ولكنهم لا يعلمون شيئا عما تمثل حقا. أنها ترميز وثني لمملكة  الشمسأثناء عصر الحوت. وكذلك التاريخ المفترض لميلاد يسوع هو بداية هذا  العصر. في إنجيل لو22 :10 عندما سأَل التلاميذ يسوع متى سيحدث الخروج الكبير بعد  رحيله؟ رد المسيح: أنظروا. عندما تدخلون المدينة، هناك ستجدون رجلا يحمل إبريقا  منالماء، أتبعوه إلى البيت الذي سيدخل إليه. هذه الأسطر هي من أكثر  الكتابات وضوحا بعلاقتها بالمصادر الفلكيةالرجل الذي يحمل جرة ماءهو عصر الدلو (Aquarius) حامل الماء، قد صور دائما كرجل يسكب الماء من إبريق يمثل العصر التالي  للحوت. وعندما تخرج الشمس من عصر الحوت (يسوع) سوف تذهب إلى برج الدلو. حيث أن برج  الدلو يتلو برج الحوت في تقدم الإعتدالين. كل ما قاله يسوع هو أنالعصر الذي سيتلو عصر الحوت هو عصر الدلو.الآن، لقد سمعنا كلنا*
*- 24 -*​ *



عن نهاية العالم ونهاية الأزمان. بمعزل عن التصوير الكرتوني في رؤيا  يوحنا اللاهوتي. المصدرالحقيقي لهذه الفكرة أتت من إنجيل متى28 :20 عندما قال يسوع: " سوف أكون  معكم، حتى نهاية العالم ". على كل، في نسخة الملك جيمس، الكلمة " عالم " هي ترجمة  خاطئة من بينكثير من الترجمات الخاطئة. الكلمة الحقيقية التي استعملت هي " عصر " سوف  أكون معكم، حتى نهاية العصر "وهو صحيح، حيث سينتهي تجسيد المسيح ببرج الحوت عندما تدخل الشمس عصر  الدلو. إن كل مفهوم نهاية الأزمان ونهاية العالم هو سوء فهم لاستعارة  فلكية.دعنا نقص هذا إلى ما يقارب مئة مليون أمريكي يعتقدون أن نهاية العالم  قريبة.علاوة على ذلك، شخصية يسوع باعتبارها هجين أدبي وتنجيمي. هي بشكل واضح،  انتحال لإله الشمس المصري حورس (Horus) على سبيل المثال، قبل 3500 سنة قد نقش على جدران معبد الأقصر في مصر صور تمثل الدِلاء، الحمل العذري، الولادة،  وتنصيب " حورس ". تبدأ الصور بـ  " ثاو " يخبر العذراء " إيزيس " أنها حامل بـ  "  حورس ". بعد ذلك يلقح " نيف " (الشبح القدس) العذراء، ثم ولادة العذراء، ثم  التنصيب. وهي بالضبط قصة ميلاد المسيح العذراوي المعجز. في الحقيقة إن التشابهات  الأدبية بين الديانتينالمسيحية والمصرية القديمة مدهشة.والانتحال مستمرقصة الطوفان وسفينة نوح مأخوذة مباشرة من الأساطير. مفهوم " الطوفان  عظيم " منتشر بكثرة في كل العالم القديم. أكثر من 200 قول بحدوثه في أماكن وأزمان مختلفة. على أية حال، لا يوجد  أقدم من ملحمة جلجامش. كتبت في عام 2600 ق م. هذه القصة تتحدث عن طوفان عظيم أمر  بهالله، وعن سفينة فيها حيوانات مُنقذة وحتى عن عودة حمامة " تبشر بوجود  أرض "، كلها عناصر مشتركة مع القصة الإنجيلية من بين الكثير من العناصر  المشتركة.وهناك أيضاً قصة موسى المنتحلة. ما بعد ولادة موسى، قيل انه وضع في سلة  من القصب في النهر لتجنب قتله في حملة قتل الأطفال. ثم أنقذته أميرة ملكية فيما  بعد، وربته كأمير. لقد أُُخذت قصة السلة مباشرة من أسطورة " سارجون وأكاد " سنة  2250 ق مولد سارجون، ثم وضع في سلة من القصب في النهر لتجنب قتله في حملة قتل  الأطفال حيثأنقذته ثم ربته خليلة *
*- 25 -*​ *ملكية هي " آكي ". علاوة على ذلك، يعرف موسى بـ " واضع القانون  "،واضع الوصايا العشر " القانون الموسوي " على أية حال، إن فكرةقانون - ينتقل من رب إلى نبي فوق جبل – قديمة جدا. ما موسى إلا واضع  قوانين من سلسلة من واضعي قوانين أسطوريينفي الهند، كان واضع القانون هو مانو (Manou) في كريت، نزل " مينوس " من جبل " ديكتا "، حيث  أعطاه " زيوس " القوانين المقدسة. أما في مصر، حمل " ميزس " ألواحا حجرية نقش عليها  قوانين الربمانو،مينوس، ميزس، موسى(Manou،Minos،Mises، Moses)، أما بالنسبة للوصايا العشر. فهي مأخوذةبوضوح من التعويذة 125 من كتاب الموتماذا صاغ كتاب الموت؟ " أنا لم اسرق " أصبحت " لا تسرق "، "أنا لم أقتل" أصبحت " لا تقتل "،" أنا لم أكذب"، أصبحت " لا تشهد زورا "في الحقيقة، إن الديانة المصرية القديمة هي المصدر الأساسي للنظام  اللاهوتي اليهودي- المسيحي؛العماد، الحياة ما بعد الموت، الحساب الأخير، الولادة من عذراء  والصلبسفينة الحماية، الختان، المخلصين، العشاء الرباني المقدس، الطوفان  العظيمعيد الفصح، الميلاد، الخروج 00 الخكلها تنسب إلى أفكار مصرية تسبق المسيحية واليهودية بزمن  طويل. كتب يوستينوس الشهيد (Justin Martyr) أحد أول المؤرخين والمدافعين  المسيحيين: " عندما نقول أن يسوع، معلمنا، قد ولد بدون إتحاد جنسي "، وأنه قد صلب،  وقام من الموت وصعد إلى السماءنحن لا نقترح شيئا مختلفا عن ما تصفون بهمعبودكم إبن المشتري (Jupiter). وفي كتابة أخرى قال: " لقد ولد من عذراء، أقبل  هذا كشيء مشترك مع ما تصفون به بيرسيوس (Perseus)، من الواضح انتباه يوستينوس وآخرون لتشابه  المسيحية مع الديانات الوثنية.على كل، كان لدى يوستينوس الحل، على حسب  اعتقادهمن فعل ذلك هو الشيطان! حيث كان للشيطان بصيرة ليأتي قبل مجيء يسوع.  وجعل هذه الأمور في العالم الوثني. إن المسيحية المتطرفة لمذهلة حقاّ يؤمن هؤلاء  الأشخاص أن عمر العالم هو 12000 سنة فقط!!! لقد سألت أحدهم في الحقيقة مرة: " حسنا،  ماذا عن أحافير الديناصورات " أجابني: " لقد وضعها الله هناك ليختبر إيماني "  أجبته: " أعتقد أن الله وضعك هنا ليختبر إيماني، يا صاح "ليس الإنجيل إلا هجين أدبي – لاهوتي - تنجيمي. تقريبا مثل كل الأساطير  الدينية التي أتت قبله. في الحقيقة، إن مفهوم الانتقال من صفات شخصية إلى شخصية  أخرى، توجد في الإنجيل نفسه. في العهد القديم، توجد أسطورة يوسف. إن يوسف هو نموذج  أولي ليسوع!*
*- 26 -*​ *ولد يوسف ولادة معجزة،وولد يسوع ولادة معجزةكان ليوسف 12 شقيقا،وكان ليسوع 12 تلميذابيع يوسف بـ 20 قطعة فضة،وبيع يسوع بـ 30 قطعة فضةمن أقترح بيع يوسف كان أخاه يهوذا ومن أقترح بيع يسوع كان حواريه يهوذا  بدأ يوسف العمل بسن 30 سنةوبدأ يسوع العمل بسن 30 سنةوتستمر المتطابقات 000 الخعلاوة على ذلك، هل يوجد دليل تاريخي - غير الإنجيل - على وجود أي شخص  أسمه يسوع إبن ماري، الذي إرتحل مع تلاميذه، وكان يشفي المرضى وأمثالهم؟ عاش العديد  من المؤرخين حول المتوسط إما أثناء أو عقب يسوع المفترضكم مؤرخا وثّق وجود يسوع؟ولا واحد، على كلٍ، لنكون منصفين، هذا لا يعني أن المدافعين عن يسوع التاريخي لم  يدعوا العكس. يقتبس عادة من أربعة مؤرخين لتأكيد وجود يسوعبليني الأصغر وسويتونيوس وتتكون مداخلة كل واحد منهم من سطور قليلة تشير إلى المسيح"Christus "، وهو ليس أسما بللقبا، ويعني " الممسوح بالدهن "والرابع هو يوسيفوس،وقد تم إثبات أنه مصدر مزور لمئات السنين، المحزن بالأمر أنه يتم اقتباسه وكأنه الحقيقة. تراك تعتقد أن شخصا - قام  من الموت ثم صعد نحو السماء، أمام كل العيون وصنع معجزات كثيرة- يجب أن يبلغ سجل التاريخ. لكنه لم يبلغه، وذلك لان الدليل عندما يوزن  الاحتمالات ترجح بشدة عدم وجود شخص باسم يسوع. نحن لا نريد أن نكون فظي  القلب،لكننا نريد أن نكون واقعيين. نحن لا نريد أن نؤذي المشاعر، لكننا نريد  أن نكون أكاديميين على حق. ما نفهم ونعرف أنه الحقيقة. إن المسيحية ليست مبنية على  حقائقفي الحقيقة، المسيحية ليست إلا مجرد قصة رومانية تطورت سياسيا. الحقيقة  هي، أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الإله الشمسي للمسيحية الغنوسية. وكان له ترميز أسطوري  مثل كل الآلهة الوثنية.لقد سعت المؤسسات السياسية لتأريخ وجود يسوع من اجل السيطرة الاجتماعية.  في 325 م، دعا الإمبراطور قسطنطين لاجتماع مجلس نيقية. لقد تم تأسيس المسيحية  المدفوعة سياسيا خلال هذا الاجتماع. وهكذا بدأ تاريخ طويل من إسالة الدم المسيحي  والاحتيال الروحي. وحتى بعد 1600 سنة، ظل الفاتيكان ممسكا بخناق السياسة في كل  أوروبامما أدى إلى أوقات غير سعيدة كعصر الظلام (Dark  Ages)، وأوقات مثيرة مثل الحملات الصليبية ومحاكم التفتيشالمسيحية، إلى جانب كل الأنظمة الإيمانية، كانت خدعة العصر. لقد أوجدت  لفصل الأنواع البشرية عن العالم الطبيعي وعن بعضها البعض. وهي تؤيد الانقياد الأعمى  للسلطة. وهي تحد من المسؤولية الفردية لأن *
*- 27 -*​ *" الله يتحكم بكل شيء ". وبالمقابل، بُررت جرائم شنيعة تحت مدعاة المسعى  المقدس. والأكثر أهمية، تعطي القوة لأولئك الذين يَعْرفونَ الحقيقةَ لكنهم  يَستعملونُ الأسطورةَ للتلاعب والتحكم بالمجتمعات. إن الأسطورة الدينية هي أقوى  أداة قد صنعتقط،حيث أنها كانت الأرض النفسية الخصبة التي عليها ازدهرت باقي الأساطير.  الأسطورة هي فكرة على الرغم من أنها مُصدقة بشدة، هي خاطئة. من أجل فهم أعمق، في  المفهوم الديني، الأسطورة تخدم كقصة موجهة ومحركة للناس. التركيز هنا ليس على مدى  حقيقيةالقصة وإنما على وظيفيتها. القصة لا تصبح وظيفية، إلا في حال الإيمان  بصحتها فيالمجتمع أو الأمة. إنها لَيسَت مسألة نِقاشِ إذا كان بعض الناسِ لديهم  الذوق السيئُ لإثارة مسألةِ حقيقيةِ القصّةِ المقدّسةِ.حاملو الإيمانِ لا يَدْخلونَ في نِقاشِ مَعهم. يُهملونَهم، أَو  يَشْجبونَهم كــكفرة. *
*4 – تعليق العلماء وتفنيدهم لما جاء بهذا الفيلم  المفبرك:*
*  وقد قام العلماء سواء الكتابيون أو المتشككين بالتعليق والرد على ما  جاء بهذا الفيلم من أكاذيب وتلفيق وفبركة. وفيما يلي أهم النقاط التي لفقها هذا  الفيلم:*
*X كان اسم يسوع مأخوذا من الاسم المصري "  Iusa = أيوسا " والذي يعني الابن الإلهي الآتي الذي  يشفي أو يخلص!!*
*X الإله المصري حورس هو مسيح (Christos) مصري، أو الرب يسوع المسيح 000 وقد كان هو وأمه  إيزيس كسابقين للسيدة (Madonna) المسيحية والطفل، وقد شكل الاثنان معاً صورة  رائدة في الدين المصري لآلاف السنين قبل الأناجيل!!*
*X كان حورس مولودا من عذراء، وكان أحد أدواره أن  يكون صياداً للناس مع أثنى عشر من أتباعه!!*
*X تظهر الحروف KRST على أكفان المومياوات المصرية قبل الميلاد بقرون  طويلة، وعندما تنطق الكلمة KRST تنطق في الحقيقة Karast or Krist وتعني الرب يسوع المسيح!!*
*X وتعتبر عقيدة التجسد، في الحقيقة، أقدم أسطورة  كونية معروفة في الدين.*
*- 28 -*​ *  وقد فند العالم Gasque هذه التلفيقات مستعيناً بأبحاثه الخاصة وبما جاء  في أبحاث العلماء المتخصصين في هذا المجال،وسنعلق، نحن، هنا على أهم ما جاء فيها معتمدين فقط على ما قاله العلماء  المتخصصون في هذا المجال:*
*W أكد البروفيسور Kenneth A. Kitchen من جامعة ليفربول، بعد قراءته لهذه الكتب وبحثه  عن هؤلاء الكتاب، أنه لا احد منهم، هؤلاء الكتاب، متخصص في علم المصريات، ولم يدرج  اسمه في أهم الكتب التي تصنف علماء المصريات.*
*W وقال البروفيسور Ron Leprohan أستاذ علم المصريات بجامعة تورنتو أن كلمة "  sa " ابن في اللغة المصرية القديمة، كما أن كلمة "  iu " تعني الآتي، ولكن كل من Kuhn / Harpur استخدموها لغويا بصورة خاطئة ببساطة لأنهم لا  يعرفون شيئاً عن قواعد ومفردات اللغة المصرية.*
*W بل والمفاجأة الهامة هي أن الاسم "  Iusa " نفسه لا يوجد في اللغة المصرية، بل أحد الأسماء  التي فبركوها!! في حين أن اسم يسوع هو اسم وشكل يوناني للاسم السامي المعروف  عالمياً " يشوع = Jeshu’a "، والذي كان يتسمى به عدد كبير من اليهود في  القرن الأول الميلادي.*
*W وقد أكدنا في الفصل الخاص بأوزيريس وحورس أن حورس  ليس مولودا من عذراء، بل من علاقة زواجية بين أمه إيزيس وزوجها أوزيريس، وكان في  حالة صراع دائم مع عمه ست حول ملك مصر، ولا يوجد أي دليل على أنه كان صياداً للناس  ولا كان أتباعه (الموظفين الملكيين، والذين كانوا أتباع حورس) 12 في العدد.  *
*W كانت كلمة KRST تستخدم للدفن (ويكتب على الكفن KRSW)، ولا يوجد أي علاقة ولا دليل يربط بين الاسم  واللقب الإغريقي " Christos = خريستوس " ولا العبري " ماشيحا = Mashiah " وبين هذه الحروف الأربعة.*
*W كما أن ما زعمه ولفقه هاربر (Harpur) بقوله أن يسوع في المصرية يرجع لحوالي سنة  18،000 ق م، واقتباسه لـ Kuhn الذي يزعم " أن يسوع يقف كالمؤسس للمسيحية منذ  10،000 سنة مضت على الأقل! لا أساس ولا صحة له بل هو عكس الحقيقة التي  تقول*
*- 29 -*​ *أن أقدم كتابة مصرية وجدت مكتوبة ترجع لحوالي 3200 سنة ق م ولم تكتشف أي  كتابة حتى الآن ترجع لما قبل ذلك!!*
*W يؤكد جميع علماء المصريات أن إعادة  Kuhn /  Harper لتعريف التجسد وزعمه أن أصله يوجد في الدين  المصري مزيف (مصطنع)، ولا أساس له من الصحة.*
*W ويؤكد أحد علماء المصريات: " أن الفرعون فقط هو  الذي كان يُعتقد أن له مظهر إلهي، القوة الإلهية للملكية، متجسدة في الكائن البشري  الذي يخدم كملك الآن. ولم يعتقد أي مصريين على الإطلاق أنهم امتلكوا ولو القليل من  الإلوهية ". *
*W كما يؤكد العلماء أنه من الناحية الواقعية لا  يوجد دليل واحد من الأدلة المزعومة والتي تقول بنظرية الرب يسوع المسيح الوثني  (The Pagan  Christ) قد تم توثيقها بأي مرجع من مصادر أصلية؛ وإنما  هي مجرد افتراضات وتخمينات وفبركات افترضها Kuhn, Higgins, Massey أو بعض الأعمال التي تمت منذ زمن  طويل.*
*  ويعلق العالم الإنجيلي (الكتابي) بن ويزرنجتون (Ben Witherington) منتقداً لما جاء في المصادر التي استخدمها صنُاع  فيلم " زايتجايست – Zeitgeist " قائلاً: " ما الذي نلاحظه في هذه القائمة من  المصادر؟ لا يوجد كاتب واحد أو مصدر واحد في هذه القائمة له خبرة بالكتاب المقدس  ولا بالتاريخ الكتابي ولا بالشرق الأدنى ولا بعلم المصريات ولا له أي صلة بهذا  المجال. والكثير من هذه المراجع قديمة تماماً والمجادلات التي قدموها كانت ضعيفة  منذ زمن طويل 000 ونقطة تصنيفي لهذه المصادر أنها مصادر لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها  كمصدر للمعلومات عن المسيحية واليهودية ولا عن أي شيء آخر له علاقة بهذه الأمور ".   *
*  ونعلق معتمدين على ما قدمه العالم الكتابي بن ويزرنجتون في مقاله  القوي[2]:  " السينما المصرية الكتابية الفلكية " أو " اللاهوت الفلكي "، عن الأخطاء التي سقط  فيها صنُاع الفيلم كالآتي:*
*W كان الفكر المصري وثنياً، يؤمن بتعدد الآلهة،  وكان محتقراً من اليهود، وقد ناقشوا في*
* كتاب الموتى وغيره من كتب ونقوش الأدب المصري القديم هو الموت وما بعد  الموت، الحياة بعد الموت، أو ما بعد الحياة في عالم آخر، ولم يناقشوا، القيامة  الجسدية من الموت، أو العودة للحياة في نفس الجسد، أي القيامة من الأموات بمفهومها  اليهودي والرب يسوع المسيحي.*
*W لا يوجد أي تلميح عن تأثير مباشر للدين المصري  القديم على العهد القديم أو الجديد، ولم يزعم أحد من العلماء بذلك، وأن كان البعض  قد زعم تأثير ديانات ما بين النهرين، بسبب السبي البابلي، على الفكر اليهودي، ولكن  لم يقل أحد قط أنه كان هناك أي تأثير للديانة المصرية على الإطلاق. ولن تجد اجتماع  في أي مؤتمرات الـ SBL القومي يشرح أو يتكلم عن تأثير الدين الزردشتي  والدين المصري على العهد القديم أو الجديد. وكل ما نحتاج معرفته عن مصادر الكتاب  المقدس هو تحليل اللغة، لغة الأدب والفلسفة في الكتاب المقدس نفسه، وثقافة الأساطير  الأخرى أو الأفضل عكس علم الأساطير لنفس المادة؛*
*W وقد اعتاد George Earnest Wright الأستاذ بجامعة هارفارد أن يؤكد على أن اليهود  ككل هم شعب من صنُاع الأساطير، (أي استخدموا الفكر الأسطوري في البلاغة اللغوية  للتعبير عن المواضيع المجازية الرمزية)، فقد أسسوا قصصهم في التاريخ، خاصة تاريخ  الخلاص؛ عندما استخدموا الصورة الميثولوجية (مثل صورة وحش البحر الكبير لويثان)،  التي استخدموها بالطرق التاريخية لأهداف التاريخ (أنظر رؤ12). *
*W لم يهتم صنُاع الفيلم ولم يزعجوا أنفسهم باستشارة  أي دارس أو متخصص في النصوص العبرية أو اليونانية للكتاب المقدس؛ وكل ما فعلوه هو  أنهم وببساطة شديدة اقتبسوا النصوص من ترجمة الملك جيمس (King James)، وكيفوها بحسب افتراضاتهم وفبركاتهم  وتلفيقهم.*
*W فقد اعتمدوا فقط على البحث بشكل سطحي تافه، ولم  يحاولوا معرفة أو فهم فعلي لحقيقة وتاريخية الرب يسوع المسيح وأصول  المسيحية.*
*W ويجب أن نعرف أن تشخيص وتجسيم الشمس والنجوم في  الثقافات شيء طبيعي ومألوف وصحيح جزئياً، ولكن لا يمكن أن يشرح أصول الدين العبري  الذي ينتقد عبادة آلهة الشمس والقمر، وينكر أن هناك آلهة متعددة في السماء، ويسخر  من فكرة أن تأليه النجوم أو القول*
*- 31 -*​ *بأنها كانت آلهة تسيطر على مصير الإنسان. وتلاحظ في العهد القديم أن  يهوه يسطر على الشمس والقمر: " قدامه ترتعد الأرض وترجف السماء. الشمس والقمر  يظلمان والنجوم تحجز لمعانها " (يؤ2 :10).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*W  وعند الحديث عن موضوع " أبناء الله " والإله  الواحد الحقيقي في تكوين  الإصحاح السادس: " أن أبناء الله رأوا بنات الناس أنهنّ  حسنات. فاتّخذوا  لأنفسهم نساء من كل ما اختاروا 000 وبعد ذلك أيضاً إذ دخل بنو الله  على  بنات الناس وولدن لهم أولادا " (تك6 :2 و4)، فتشير، كما يرى غالبية  المفسرين  لأبناء شيث الأبرار، أبناء الله. وفيما بعد يشير العهد القديم  بهذا التعبير للملوك،  وأخيرا لأخر ملك عظيم هو المسيا. ولا تشير مثل هذه  العبارة على الإطلاق لفكرة عبادة  الشمس، أو رؤية الشمس ذاتها كلاهوت.  *
*W  أن كل ما جاء في الفيلم في تحليل علم الأساطير  المصري غير صحيح على  الإطلاق، فهو يقدم معظم قصة حورس بصورة خاطئة، حيث يدعي أن  حورس وُلد في  25 ديسمبر، وأنه وُلد بعد أن حبلت به عذراء، وأنه قد ظهر نجم من  المشرق  عند ميلاده، وعبده ملوك، وكان معلما وهو في سن 12 سنة، وهذه عملية تزييف   للحقائق تم تفنيدها بالرجوع للمصادر الأصلية للكتاب المقدس. فلم يولد لا  حورس ولا  الرب يسوع المسيح يوم 25 ديسمبر، ولم تكن إيزيس عذراء، بل حبلت  بحورس من زوجها  أوزيريس، ولم تقل أسطورة واحدة أن نجوم قد ظهرت عند مولده،  فكل هذا تلفيق وفبركة لا  أساس له من الصحة!!*
*W  ولم يرتكب صنُاع الفيلم عملية تزييف فقط بل  ارتكبوا ذنوب كثيرة، لأنهم  خلطوا الأديان المختلفة معاً، دون أن تكون لديهم خبرة  لمعرفة أن كل دين  تطور بدرجة كبيرة عبر مفكريه وفلاسفته، ولم يراعوا أن كل دين  مستقل عن  الآخر. فقد زيفوا الإدعاءات التي صنعوها عن الأساطير المصرية وأساءوا لكل   الأديان بصورة ساخرة.  *
*W  كما فبركوا ولفقوا الكثير في قصة حورس وزعموا  تلفيقاً أنه دعي حمل الله،  وأنه صلب وقام من الموت، في حين أن حورس لم يدع نفسه قط  ولم يدعوه أحد  بحمل الله، ولم يصلب ولم يقم من الأموات، أنظر الفصل التالي.  *
*W كما أن قصة حورس بدأت بداية طبيعية لمولود بشري  وابن ملك من البشر، ثم حولته *
*- 32 -*​ *الأسطورة  لإله وجعلت قصته هي قصة إعادة ميلاد الشمس في الشرق، وبنتها  على دورة  الطبيعة، ولم تبن على إدعاءات تاريخية على الإطلاق، على عكس قصة الرب يسوع   المسيح التي حدثت بالفعل ودونها التاريخ كحقيقة تاريخية لا جدال فيها، أما  قصة حورس  التي لفق لها صنُاع الفيلم المئات من العناصر التي أدعاها  الفيلم، فقد كانت مجرد  أسطورة. *
*W  وقد زعم صنُاع الفيلم أن الكثير من هذه الآلهة  الأسطورية ولدوا في 25  ديسمبر؛ وهذا غير صحيح، كما سنوضح لاحقاً، وعلى أيه حال  فالكتاب المقدس لم  يقل قط ولم يفترض أن الرب يسوع المسيح ولد في مثل هذا  التاريخ.*
*W  وقد صور لنا صنُاع الفيلم أن معظم قصص الآلهة لها  نفس العناصر الجوهرية!!  وهذا ليس صحيح على الإطلاق، فمجرد قراءة أسطورتين لإله واحد  تجد أنهما  متعارضتان، فكيف يكون الحال عند قراء أربعة أساطير لأربعة آلهة فهل سنجد   لدى كل منهم نفس العناصر الجوهرية، مثلما زعم هؤلاء الملفقون، وجعلوا ميلاد  معظم  الآلهة يوم 25 ديسمبر وأنها صلبت وماتت ونزلت للجحيم وقامت من  الموت!! وقد  أثبتت  الدراسات أنذلك مجرد أكاذيب وتلفيق!! فقد كان عمل  الفيلم الرئيسي هو تشويه جميع  أديان العالم بصفة عامة.*
*W  فالفيلم يقرأ قصة الرب يسوع المسيح ويرتبها ثم  يرجعها للخلف للقصص  الأسطورية، ثم يزعم أن قصة الرب يسوع المسيح جاءت من هذه القصص   الأسطورية!! وهذا تقديم رديء للدين والتاريخ وتحليل ديني رديء (ويسمى أيضاً  النشرة  الأستنتاجية).*
*W  وبحسب معرفتي فلا توجد قصة تعود لتاريخ ما قبل  الرب يسوع المسيح تتفق في  عناصرها الجوهرية معه، بل ما حدث هو جدولة معظم العناصر  مثل هذه القصة  تحديدا لتكون متوافقة مع قصة الرب يسوع المسيح؛ حبل من عذراء، صلب،  وقيامة  جسدانية لابن الله الإلهي.*
*W وقد عاش العبرانيون (اليهود) طويلا في مصر وكان  لهم دينهم سواء في زمن يوسف أو زمن موسى، ويبين الخبراء في الدين العبري القديم  (e.g. Ancient Israel by Roland DeVaux)  ويوضحون الفرق بين عبادة الإله الواحد والشرك  بالله التي تأصلت في  الأحداث والأشخاص التاريخية، وفي عالم الأساطير المصرية الذي  تأصل في  دوائر الطبيعة، شروق*
*- 33 -*​ *وغروب الشمس وحركة النجوم لها الاعتبار.*
*W  انظر على سبيل المثال القصيدة القديمة في المزمور  8 أن الشمس والقمر  والنجوم تُرى كعمل أصابع الله "  إذا أرى سمواتك عمل أصابعك  القمر والنجوم  التي كوّنتها " (مز8 :3)، مثل طفل يشكل الأشياء من العجين الذي يلعب  به،  فإله الكتاب المقدس هو إله الخليقة الذي خلق كل شيء موجود، وفي نفس المزمور  نرى  أن الكائنات البشرية هي ناج خليقة الله، المخلوقة على صورة الله.*
*W  والكتاب المقدس يؤكد على حقيقة اللاهوت المضاد  للتجسيم هنا؛ فيؤكد أن  الله ليس هو الشمس، وليس له ابن هو الشمس، فالخليقة في  الحقيقة وببساطة هي  التي خلقها الله الواحد الحقيقي، والجزء الهام هو تقديس  الطبيعة؛  فالطبيعة ليست إلهاً ولا آلهة ولا لاهوت (رو1: 20-25)، ولا كائنات  بشرية.*
*W  كانت الفكرة اليهودية المسيحية عن العالم  ومخلوقاته هي قاعدة العلم  الحديث، الذي يزعم أن الخليقة ليست من الله، ولذا فهي لم  تشوه بتحقيق  الاختبارات والخبرات العلمية 00 الخ، والمحاولات التي تبذل لتصوير دين   الكتاب المقدس على أنه مضاد للعلم، لا تعرف لا أصول الكتاب المقدس ولا أصول  العلم  الحديث.*
*W  وقد اثبت العلم أن نجم المشرق حقيقة مؤكدة، وإذا  كانت مراكزه التاريخية  في اقتران الكواكب، خاصة جوبيتر وفينوس (أي الطفولة)؛ فهو لا  يتمركز في  نجم الشعرة اليماني (Sirius)، نجم الكلب، كما يعني بيت لحم بالتأكيد " بيت  الخبز "، ولكن لا يوجد له شيء ليفعله مع كوكبة برج العذراء (Virgo)،  الذي بالحقيقة هو قصير بالنسبة للعذراء، وعليه  أن يعمل مع هذه المنطقة  لكونها خصبة بدرجة كافية لتمد بكل من العشب والقمح 00 ومن  ثم الرعاة  والفلاحين (أي المنطقة الخصبة بطول النيل)، واسم أم الرب يسوع المسيح  مريم  00 من أخت موسى، مريم، في العهد القديم. أما ماريا أو ماري فهو ببساطة  تحويرنا  للاسم في الإنجليزية.*
*W  أما محاولة صنُاع الفيلم، ومن اعتمدوا عليهم  كمراجع، شرح أصول قصة موت  الرب يسوع المسيح وقيامته على أساس اخضرار الأرض  والنباتات في الحقول فترة  نهاية الشتاء *
*- 34 -*​ *وبداية  الصيف وما بينهما والتي تكون فيها الشمس بعيدة عن خط الاستواء  وما يحدث  من 22 – 25 ديسمبر، والتي بنوها على أساس دفن المسيح وبقائه في القبر   ثلاثة أيام كاملة، فهي مضحكة، فالأناجيل واضحة في أن الرب يسوع المسيح لم  يقض في  القبر ثلاثة أيام كاملة، فقط جزء من الجمعة وكل السبت وجزء من  الأحد (فقد " قام في  اليوم الثالث ")، ولم يقصد الإنجيليين أن يؤكدوا ذلك  بالظاهرة أو النموذج الفلكي،  فلم تعرف اليهودية مثل هذا التفسير ولا كان  للتلاميذ اليهود أي صلة به.   *
*W  لا يوجد أي علاقة حقيقية بين موت الرب يسوع  المسيح أو قيامته وفترة نهاية  الشتاء وبداية الصيف وما بينهما (الربيع)، وما حدث  عندئذ. فلم تروى قصة  ميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح وموته وقيامته على ضوء مثل هذا التفكير  على  الإطلاق. وقد كانت الإشارة لقيامة الرب يسوع المسيح الجسدية موجودة في  العهد  القديم كنبوّة قبل تجسد الرب يسوع المسيح بزمان طويل. ولم يكن لها  أي ارتباط قط  بعلم الفلك أو أي دين طبيعي.*
*W  تقوم ديانات الطبيعة أساساً على دورات المواسم  وتركز على آلهة الخصب،  وهذا يختلف تماما عن الديانات المبنية على التاريخ والإعلان  والنبوّة،  ولذا فالتوفيق بين هذه الأديان الذي عمله صنُاع الفيلم لم يراع أن هناك   نماذج مختلفة لديانات العالم، مع اختلاف الأصول.*
*W  لا يمثل التلاميذ الاثنا عشر الـ 12 برج الفلكي  في دائرة البروج ولكنهم  كانوا بديلاً للأثنى عشر سبطاً لإسرائيل الذين ولدوا ليعقوب  فهم أبناؤه  الأثنا عشر. كما أن قصتهم المذكورة في سفر التكوين ليست قصة فلكية في   مواصفاتها على الإطلاق، ولكنها تشرح حقيقة الأصل التاريخي لشعب إسرائيل.  وقد أختار  الرب يسوع المسيح تلاميذه (مت10)، وسماهم بالقطيع الصغير  كممثلين لإسرائيل الجديد،  الشعب المسيحي، وليس لأنه كان فلكيا. *
*W  وهذا يؤكد لنا أن التلاميذ الـ 12 يمثلون أسباط  إسرائيل، وقد وعد الرب  يسوع المسيح أنهم في الآخرة سيجلسون على أثنى عشر كرسيا  ليدينوا أسباط  إسرائيل ألـ 12 " فقال لهم   يسوع الحق أقول لكم إنكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن  الإنسان على  كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم أيضاً على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون أسباط  إسرائيل الاثني عشر "  (مت19 :26). فقد كان هذا تفكيرا أخرويا وليس فلكيا  والقول بأن الكتاب المقدس  لديه*
*- 35  -*​ * الكثير  ليعمله مع الفلك عن أي شيء آخر فأقل ما يمكن أن يقال عنه أنه تصنيف  خاطئ.*
*W  وعند مشاهدة الفيلم للوهلة الأولى يبدو لنا أن  صنُاع الفيلم لم يدرسوا  أنواع الأدب الكتابي ولا اللغة الأدبية للكتاب المقدس  بأنواعها وكان  بلإمكانهم أن يدرسوه من أي مقدمة أو مدخل للكتاب المقدس.*
*W  ونؤكد أيضاً أن إدعاء صنُاع بأن أصول رمز الصليب  مأخوذة من الصليب  المفترض في دائرة الـ 12 في العلامة الفلكية لدائرة البروج غير  حقيقي بل  هو تلفيق وفبركة. كما لم يهتم اليهود بنماذج دائرة البروج الأقدم، فهم مثل   جماعة من جماعات الشعوب الزراعية الأخرى كانوا مهتمين بالمناخ والمواسم.  فهل يعني  ذلك أنهم كانوا يهتمون ويعرفون نمط الصليب؟ لا. فصنُاع الفيلم لم  يعملوا عمل تاريخي  أولي في رموز دائرة النجوم القديمة، وقاموا بفبركة بعض  حقائق الأديان وحولوها لتخدم  فبركاتهم وتلفيقهم وافتراضاتهم الكاذبة. *
*W  وتؤكد الحقيقة ويؤكد التاريخ على أن أصول رمز  الصليب مأخوذة من الممارسة  الرومانية للصلب، وليس من نموذج فلكي مفترض. فقد مات  الرب يسوع المسيح سنة  30م على صليب خارج أورشليم تنفيذا للإرادة الإلهية وتحقيقاً  لمطلب اليهود  والعدالة الرومانية كما قبلها الرومان. *
*W  كما زعم صنُاع الفيلم أنه في سنة 1 م بدأ عصر  فلكي جديد بعد عصر الكبش،  وهذا لا يتفق مع ميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح الذي أجمع  العلماء أنه حدث فيما  بين سنة 2 إلى 6 ق م، وليس 1 م، فقد ولد الرب يسوع المسيح  عندما كان  هيرودس الكبير ملكا على الأرض المقدسة، وفي نفس السنة التي حدث بها   التعداد العام لكل شعوب الإمبراطورية الرومانية. والتاريخ يوضح أن هيرودس  مات حوالي  سنة 2 ق م، وبناء على ذلك يكون  الرب يسوع المسيح قد ولد قبل  هذا التاريخ، فيما بين  سنة 2 و6 ق م.*
*W  كما لم يحجب ميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح عصر برج  الحوت، كما زعم صنُاع  الفيلم، ولا كانت السمكة كذلك ، فقد جاء رمز السمكة إلى  المسيحية من حروف  الكلمة اليونانية (ICHTHUS) 00 والتي يمثل كل حرف منها الكلمات الست التي  تقول " يسوع (Insous) المسيح (Christos) ابن (Huios) الله (Theos) المخلص (Soter).*
*- 36 -*​
*
* *[1] http://www.el7ad.com/smf/index.php?topic=33456.0*​ *- 18 -*​
*[2]http://benwitherington.blogspot.com/2007/12/zeitgeist-of-zeitgeist-movie.html *​ *- 30 -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل  الثاني*​ *هل هناك  تشابه أو تماثل *​ *بين المسيح  وأوزيريس وحورس؟ *​ *إيزيس  وأوزيريس وحورس هل هم ثالوث إلهي أم أعضاء في تاسوع؟*​ *1 –  الأسطورة:*
*  أسطورة  إيزيس وأوزيريس وحورس من الأساطير 

الكثيرة  التي حاول المشككون من خلالها أن يقولوا أن شخص الرب يسوع المسيح وصفاته تتطابق مع  شخصيتي أوزيريس وحورس من وأن شخصية إيزيس تتطابق مع شخصية العذراء، وأن عقيدة  الثالوث في المسيحية مقتبسة من هذا الثالوث، وحاول الملحدون والمشككون من غير  المؤمنين بالمسيحية، تصوير شخصية الرب يسوع المسيح وكأنها مقتبسة من شخصية أوزيريس  تارة ومن شخصية حورس تارة أخرى وأن الثالوث مقتبس من هذا الثالوث!! وصارت هذه  الإدعاءات عند هؤلاء عقيدة ومنهجاً لدرجة أنه من كثرة تكرارها صارت عند البعض  كحقيقة! فراح الكثيرون من الكتاب يصيغون هذه الأساطير بلغة قريبة جدا من لغة  اللاهوت المسيحي بدرجة توحي للقارئ غير الدارس وغير الملم بهذه الأساطير وكأن ما  يقولونه هو الحقيقة!! ولكي ندرك حقيقة هذه الأساطير وحقيقة هذه المزاعم الملفقة كان  لزاما علينا أن نشرح للقارئ هذه الأساطير كما جاءت في أدق دوائر المعارف والقواميس  والموسوعات والمعاجم العلمية المتخصصة، وكذلك ما كتبه علماء المصريات والذين تخصصوا  في دراسة كل ما يختص بحياة قدما المصريين ودياناتهم وعقائدهم وملوكهم 00 الخ. وفيما  يلي هذه الأساطير من بدايتها. وقبل أن نسرد هذه الأساطير يجب أن نوضح*
*- 37  -*​ *حقيقة مهمة  وهي أنه لا توجد أي تفاصيل كاملة عن هذه الشخصيات الأسطورية بل بحث العلماء في  البرديات المصرية مثل كتاب الموتى وغيره والنقوش التي على جدران الأهرامات والمعابد  والمقابر وما وجد مع المومياوات ومن خلال ما كتبه بعض المؤرخين من أمثال المؤرخ  الروماني هيرودوت الذي عاش في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد. بل وقد بذل علماء الآثار  جهودا جبارة للتوصل إلى فقرة من هنا وفقرة من هناك وقد كتبوا في ذلك عشرات الأبحاث  والدراسات العلمية، بل ويرجع الفضل في تجميع مثل هذه الأساطير في صورة أشبه  بالرواية وصياغتها في قصة متصلة للمؤرخ والكاتب اليوناني بلوتارك الذي عاش في القرن  الأول الميلادي[1]، والذي يعتمد  عليها معظم الكتاب والعلماء ودوائر المعارف والقواميس التي كتبت في هذه الأساطير  برغم ما بها من أخطاء كثيرة اكتشفها علماء الآثار والمصريات بشكل عام. وفيما يلي  ملخص لأسطورة إيزيس وأوزيريس وحور والتاسوع المقدس الذي كان لمدينة هليوبوليس (أون)  وسنضع الكثير من التفاصيل عند الرد على التماثلات أو التشابهات المزعومة بين كل من  أوزيريس وحورس، وعند مناقشة الثالوث المصري المزعوم: *
*(1) مجمع  الآلهة أو التاسوع المقدس:تقول أسطورة  الخلق والخاصة بإيزيس وأوزيريس وحورس؛ أنه كان هناك تاسوع مقدس (Ennead) في مدينة هليوبوليس (أون) ينسب إليهم خلق الكون يتكون من تسعة  آلهة هم: " أتوم " ويمثل أول الآلهة والذي كما تقول الأساطير أنه خلق " شو "، رب  الهواء والفضاء، و " تفنوت " ربة الرطوبة والمطر. وقد تزوج كل من " شو وتفنوت "  وأنجبا كل من " جب " رب الأرض " ونوت " ربة السماء اللذين أنجبا أربعة آلهة هم: "  أوزيريس وست وإيزيس ونفتيس ". وتقول الأسطورة " أنا أتوم 00 عندما كنت وحيدا في نون  (التل الأزلي أو المحيط الأزلي). أنا رع 00 في بدء ظهوره 00 عندما بدء يحكم بين  أولئك الذين خلقهم 00 أنا الإله الأعظم 00 الذي خلق نفسه بنفسه 00 من أنا؟ 00 أنا  الإله الأعظم الذي خلق نفسه من نفسه في الماء 00 أنا نون أبو الآلهة 00 " 00الخ.  وتتحدث الأسطورة عن " أتوم " – وهو أول الآلهة – الذي خلق الناس وملأ الأرض بمن  عليها، أنه بدا بأن خلق من نفسه " شو " والذي يعني في المصرية فارغ، إي إله الفضاء  ولذا يعرف بأنه رب الفضاء أو الهواء. وابنة تدعى تفنوت والتي تعني تفّة السماء، وهي  ربة الرطوبة والمطر. وتقول الأسطورة أن " شو " و " تفنوت " قد تزوجا وإنجبا كلاً من  " جب " رب الأرض، و " نوت " ربة السماء، ثم تزوج كل من جب ونوت وأنجبا أربعة من  الآلهة هم أوزيريس وإيزيس وست ونفتيس، ثم تزوج أوزيريس بإيزيس وست بنفتيس[2]. *
*



  إذا فالخالق هنا بحسب الأساطير المصرية القديمة هو الإله " أتوم "  أو " رع " تقول النصوص القديمة عنه " كلمات الإله الذي أتى إلى الوجود بذاته وخلق  السماء والأرض والماء ونسمة الحياة والنار، والآلهة والبشر، والقطعان والعصافير  والأسماك، ملك البشر والآلهة مجتمعين، الذي تتجاوز حدوده السنين، الذي له عدة أسماء  غير معروفة من هذا أو ذاك "[3]. *
*(2)  أوزيريس:كان أوزيريس وسيماً داكن البشرة وأطول قامة من باقي الآلهة وعندما ترك  جب الأرض صاعدا إلى السماء ولاه عرش مصر واتخذ من أخته ايزيس زوجة وملكة. وكانت  أولى اهتمامات الحاكم الجديد إلغاء العادات الهمجية مثل أكل لحوم البشر، وتعليم  رعاياه شبه المتوحشين فن صناعة الأدوات الزراعية وإنتاج الحبوب والكرمة وصنع الخبز  والخمرة والبيرة. كما علمهم عبادة الآلهة، وبنى المعابد الأولى ونحت التماثيل  المقدسة الأولى، وسن القواعد المنظمة للممارسات الدينية، وحتى أنه ابتكر المزمارين  الأولين لمرافقة الأناشيد الطقسية. بعد ذلك بنى المدن ومنح شعبه قوانين عادلة،  وبذلك استحق اسم أنونريس أي الواحد الطيب، الذي عرف باعتباره الفرعون الإلهي  الرابع. *
*  لم يقنع  أوزيريس بتحضير مصر لوحدها وإنما رغب في نشر حكمة عبر العالم قاطبة، فترك مسائل  الحكم لإيزيس ونائبيه آنوبيس وأبووات، ثم سافر وأخضع البلدان باللين وعلم أهلها عن  طريق الأغاني والموسيقى فقد كان عدواً لكل أشكال العنف والقسوة. وبعد أن طاف الأرض  كلها ونشر فيها الحضارة ، عاد إلى مصر فوجد مملكته في أحسن حال ونظام، لأن إيزيس قد  حكمت بالعدل أثناء فترة غيابه، لم يمض وقت طويل أوزيريس ضحية مؤامرة دبرها له أخوه  ست[4].*
*

(3) ست (سيت): كان الأخ  الشرير لأوزيريس وصار بعد ذلك تجسيداً لروح الشر، المعارض الأبدي لروح الخير. ويقول  لنا بلوتارك أنه كان ابن جب ونوت ولد قبل الأوان في اليوم الكبيس الثالث، عندما  أنتزع نفسه بعنف من رحم أمه. وكان فظا ومتوحشاً، وله بشرة بيضاء وشعر أحمر، وهو أمر  ينفر منه المصريون ويرون فيه ما يشبه جلد الحمار. وقد غار ست من أوزيريس، أخوه  الأكبر، وتطلع سرا للحصول على عرشه، ولكي ينال مبتغاه دعا أخاه بعد عودته ظافرا إلى  وليمة وتآمر لقتله مع أثنين وسبعين من أنصاره، بعد أن أكل المدعوون وشربوا أمر ست  بإحضار صندوق بديع التصميم والزخرفة وقال أنه سيعطيه لمن يناسب قياسه بالضبط. ولم  يناسب الصندوق مقاس أحد إلا أوزيريس الذي استلقى في الصندوق غير آبه بالمكيدة،  فأندفع المتآمرون وأغلقوا عليه وثبتوا الغطا بالمسامير، ثم ألقوا به في النيل حيث  حملته إلى البحر، ومن ثم على بيبلوس على الساحل الفينيقي.*
*(4)  إيزيس: كانت الابنة الأولى لجب ونوت. ولدت في مستنقعات الدلتا في اليوم الكبيس  الرابع. أختارها أخوها أوزيريس زوجة له فاعتلت العرش على جانبه. ثم ساعدته في عملية  تحضير مصر عن طريق تعليم النساء طحن الذرة وغزل الكتان وحياكة القماش. كما علمت  الرجال أيضاً فن شفاء الأمراض، وعودتهم إلى الحياة الأسرية. وعندما غادرها زوجها  بقيت في مصر تحكم بعدل في انتظار عودته.  *
*  تملكها  حزن طاغ لدى سماعها خبر اغتيال أوزيريس على يد أخيها ست، فقصت شعرها ومزقت ثيابها  وانطلقت تبحث عن الصندوق الذي يحمل جثة زوجها، والذي ألقى به المتآمرون في النيل.  وكان التيار قد جرف التابوت إلى البحر حيث مصب النهر، ومن هناك حملته الأمواج إلى  الساحل الفينيقي حيث استقر عند جذع شجرة طرفاء. كبرت الشجرة بسرعة مذهلة بسبب  التابوت حتى أنها احنوته بكامله في جذعها. عندئذ أمر ملكاندر ملك مدينة جبيل بقطع  الشجرة لتكون دعامة لقصره. في قصر الملك فاحت من الشجرة رائحة عطرة ذاعت شهرتها حتى  وصلت مسامع إيزيس التي فهمت في الحال حقيقة الأمر، فتوجهت على الفور إلى فينيقيا  حيث استقبلتها الملكة استارت زوجة ملك جبيل وعهدت إليها برعاية وليدها الصغير. تبنت  إيزيس الطفل وأحبت أن تمنحه الخلود عن طريق تطهير جسده الفاني بنار الخلود ولكن قبل  أن تنهي مهمتها دخلت الأم وراحت تصرخ بجنون. فأبطل صراخها مفعول السحر. ولكي تهدئ  إيزيس من روعها كشفت لها عن شخصيتها وسبب وجودها. وعندما أعطيت الشجرة لإيزيس  استخرجت منها تابوت زوجها فغسلته بدموعها ثم حملته عائدة إلى مصر حيث أخفته في  مستنقعات الدلتا. ولكن ست استطاع الحصول عليه فقطع جسده إلى اربع عشرة قطعة بعثرها  في أنحاء متفرقة لكي يستحيل إيجادها.*
*

  وراحت إيزيس تبحث من جديد عن القطع المفقودة  فوجدتها جميعا ما عدا العضو التناسلي الذي ألتهمه أحد سراطين الماء، وجمعتها إلى  بعضها. ثم أدت لأول مرة في التاريخ شعائر التحنيط التي أعادت الإله القتيل إلى  الحياة الأبدية. وقد ساعدتها في ذلك كل من أختها نفتيس وابن أختها آنوبيس ووزير  أوزيريس الأعظم ثوث، وحورس الابن الذي ولد بعد موت زوجها، وذلك بفعل اتحاد بينها  وبين الجثة التي نفخت فيها الحياة بفضل سحرها. ولكي تتفادى غضب ست انسحبت إلى  مستنقعات الدلتا وتفرغت لتربية ولده حتى يكبر وينتقم لأبيه، وذلك بفضل قواها  السحرية حمت حورس من كل الأخطار التي تعرضت لها.*
*  وتقول  إحدى الأساطير أنه بعد أن  أعادت إيزيس جمع أشلاء زوجها كان عليها أن تقوم بمعجزة أخرى وهي أن تنجب وريثا  لزوجها لذا تحولت (إيزيس) إلى حدأة وأخذت تضرب*
*- 41  -*​ *الهواء بجناحيها  وعملت على إعادة الحياة إلى أخيها وزوجها أوزيريس وبفضل مقدرتها وقوتها الفائقة في  السحر أعادت إليه عضو ذكورته المفقود لبضع لحظات وظلت تحلق وترفرف بجناحيها برفق  فوق عضوه الذكري ثم استعدت بعدذلك في مستنقعات خيمس لولادة طفلها  حورس. وتقول الأسطورة أنها اختفت عن  أعين ست حتى وضعت طفلها حورس وقامت بتربيه في أحراش الدلتا سراً وتعاونت معها  الآلهة في تربيته حتى شب وصار رجلا، ثم عادت ايزيس بحورس إلى الوادي لتطالب ست بعرش  أوزيريس والذي أصبح من حق ابنه 



حورس.*
*(5)  حورس:وعندما بلغ  حورس سن الرجولة وصار في إمكانه مواجهة عمه ست خرج من مخبئه  الذي كان فيه بأحراش الدلتا وجاء لينتقم لأبيه. ودارت بينه وبين  ست العديد من المعارك التي وقفت فيها الآلهة بجوار حورس إلى أن انتصر في النهاية.  وقد أقامت الآلهة بعد ذلك محاكمه لست وأدانته علي ما فعل وأعطت حكم الدلتا ومصر  العليا (الصعيد) لحورس وصار ست حاكما للصحراء. *
*  كما كان  حورس الهالشمس عند قدماء  المصريين، ومعنى اسمه " البعيد أو المتعالي، العليّ.  ويصوّر على هيئة جسم إنسان ورأس صقر. وكان يعتبر رمز الخير والعدل. وقد كان أوزيريس  والده إله البعث والحساب (الدينونة) عند المصريين ورمزا للخصوبة والخير، كما كان  قاتله وأخوه سِت رمزاً للشر، كما كانت أمه إيزيس ربة القمر.*
*  تقول  دائرة المعارف البريطانية: " الإله حور (Hor) أو حار (Har) المصري حورس في الديانة المصرية القديمة هو إله  في شكل صقر وكانت عيناه هما الشمس والقمر، وكانت عبادة الصقر منتشرة بشكل واسع في  مصر في (Nekhen) (هيركانبوليس اليونانية) وكان هذا المفهوم قد قام على أن الملك  الحاكم هو أظهار لحورس وبعد أن توحدت مصر تحت حكم ملوك من (Nekhen) أصبح هذا المفهوم مقبولاً كعقيدة عامة وكان أول خمسة أسماء  لملوك  مصر هو اسم حورس، أي الاسم الذي عرف به هو حورس.*
*  ومن  الأسرة الأولى (2524ق م – 2775ق م) كان الإلهان حورس وست خصمين دائمين *
*- 42  -*​ *واللذان  كانا قد تصالحا في انسجام لمصر العليا (الصعيد) والسفلى (الدلتا). وفي أسطورة  أوزيريس التي صارت معروفة جيدا وسائدة حوالي 2350ق م أصبح حورس ابنا لأوزيريس. وكان  أيضا خصما لست الذي قتل أوزيريس ونازع حور على ميراث العرش الملكي لمصر، وقد هزم  حورس ست في النهاية وكهذا أنتقم لأبيه واتخذ الحكم. وقد تلفت عينه اليسرى (القمر)  في المعركة. وهذا تفسير أسطوري لمراحل القمر – وقد شفاه الإله نوت (Thoth). وصارت صورة عينه المستعادة (the wedjat eye) تعويذة قوية. *
*  وقد ظهر  حورس كإله محلي في أماكن كثيرة وتحت أسماء وألقاب مختلفة، على سبيل المثال كحار إم  اكت (Har-em-akhet)، حورس في الأفق، وحار بي كات (Har-pe-khrad)، حورس الطفل، وحور سي إيس (Har-si-Ese)، حورس ابن إيزيس، وحار أكاتي (Harakhte)، ابن الأفق، وقد ارتبط بمرافقة إله الشمس رع. وفي كوم أمبو كحار  وير (Harwer)، حورس الشيخ. وأخيرا عرف عند الإغريق بأبلو،  ودعي في ادفو أبولينا بوليس (Apollinopolis)، مدينة أبوللو "[5].*
*  وتقول  موسوعة تاريخ الأديان: " كان إلها للشمس وجرى اقترانه بأبوللو. يمثل عادة على هيئة  صقر أو على هيئة رجل برأس صقر. فلقد رأى المصريون في السماء صقرا إلهيا يحلق  عالياً. ورأوا في الشمس والقمر عينيه. وفي الوقت نفسه فأن اسم حُر يمت بصلة إلى  كلمة السماء. في العصور ما قبل التاريخية كان عابدوا هذا الإله يحملونه طوطما أو  راية.، وكان عندهم بمثابة الكائن الأعلى المبجل. من هنا فقد صار الرمز الكتابي  للإله حورس يرسم على شكل صقر واقف على مهبط "[6]. *
*  وسنذكر  الكثير عن حورس أثناء ردنا على الإدعاءات الملفقة.*
*2 – هل هناك  تشابه أو تماثل بين المسيح وأوزيريس:*
*  زعم  الملحدون وأتباع نظرية " افتراض أن يسوع أسطورة -Jesus myth hypothesis " أن مصر ليست بعيدة عن فلسطين كما عاش اليهود في  مصر وكان من السهل عليهم أن يتخذوا من آلهة المصريين صورة ليسوع وراحوا يعملون  تماثل أو تشابه تلفيقي بين الرب يسوع المسيح وبين أوزيريس ونسبوا الكثير من صفات  الرب يسوع المسيح لأوزيريس. وللتعليق والرد على هذه الأكاذيب والتلفيقات التي لا  أساس لها من الصحة نرجع للمصادر العلمية وهي كتابات علماء المصريات والموسوعات  ودوائر المعارف والقواميس والمعاجم المتخصصة في المصريات. وفيما يلي ما زعموه وردنا  عليه:*
*(1) أدعوا  أنه كان لأوزيريس أكثر من 200 اسم إلهي مثل رب الأرباب وملك الملوك وإله الإلهة،  قام من الأموات وعاش، الراعي الصالح، الأبدي الأزلي، الإله الذي جعل الرجل والمرأة  يولدون ثانية.*
*  وهنا نقول  أن الأساطير المصرية جعلت أوزيريس إلها ومن الطبيعي أن تلقبه بالألقاب الإلهية  وهكذا فعلت كل أساطير الأديان التي وصفت آلهتها بالكثير من الألقاب الإلهية، ولو  افترضنا شيئاً من التشابه في الألقاب بين الرب يسوع المسيح وبين أحد أو بعض هذه  الآلهة فهذا لا يعني شيئاً لأن المسيح إله بالحقيقة وقد ظهر على الأرض في تاريخ  وزمن معلوم وسجل أعماله وتعاليمه وشخصه شهود عيان عاشوا معه حوالي ثلاث سنوات وثلث،  شاهدوه بعيونهم وسمعوه بأذانهم ولمسوه بأيدهم وغير حياتهم وحياة الملايين في الكورة  الأرضية بل وصار تاريخ ميلاده هو التقويم الذي تستخدمه كل شعوب العالم. أما هذه  الآلهة الأسطورية فهي من خيال البشر، وكما بينّا أعلاه وتذكر أساطيرها في عشرات  المراجع بأنواع وأشكال مختلفة. ومع ذلك نؤكد أن الألقاب الإلهية المزعومة أعلاه لا  وجود لها ولا أساس في أساطير أوزيريس، بل وصف، كما يذكر جيمس فريزر في كتابه الغصن  الذهبي، وهو واحد من أهم من كتبوا في ذلك؛ بالكائن الطيب ورب الكل وإله العالم  السفلي وملك الأبدية وحاكم الموتى ورب الغرب والعظيم والذي له العرش والمنُجب  والكبش والكلمة العظمى التي هي انعكاس للكلمة اليونانية وأول الأرواح وحاكم الأبدية  والذي فوق الآلهة. وجميع هذه الألقاب يشترك في أكثرها العديد من الآلهة الوثنية  الأسطورية، ومعظمها لا صلة له بالرب يسوع المسيح.   *
*(2) أعلن  مجيئه ثلاثة من الحكماء وكانت أسماء النجوم الثلاثة منتيكا (Mintaka) وأنيلام (Anilam) وانتيلاك (Alnitak) في حزام أورايون (Orion) الذي يشير مباشرة*
*- 44  -*​ *إلى نجم  أوزيريس في الشرق الذي يشير إلى ميلاده.*
*  وهنا  يلفقون هذا الكلام ليجعلوه متشابها مع ما حدث وقت ميلاد المسيح، ليوحوا بأن  المسيحية هي التي أخذت هذه الأفكار عن الوثنية!! ولكن نؤكد علميا ووثائقياً أن هذه  التلفيقات لا وجود لها ولا أساس في اساطير أوزيريس ولم يقل مرجع واحد موثق بظهور  نجم أو مجيء حكماء أو أي مظاهر أخرى. بل وتقول عنه إحدى الأساطير، كما روى بلوتارك:  " كان أوزيريس الابن الأول لجب ونوت. ولد في طيبة في مصر العليا. ولدى ولادته صوت  غامض معلنا قدوم " السيد الكوني "، فتصاعدت صرخات الفرح في كل مكان ثم أعقبها  الدموع والنواح عندما أُخبر المبتهجون بما ينتظر الإله من مآسيٍ ومحن. ابتهج رع  بولادة حفيده على الرغم من الحكم الذي أصدره بحق نوت أن لا تلد في أي من شهور  السنة، وعندما أحضر الوليد إليه أعلنه وريثا للعرش ". وإيضاحا لموقف رع تقول  الأساطير أن الإله رع اكتفى بالأربعة الذين وجدوا؛ " شو وتفنوت " واللذان أنجبا كل  " جب ونوت " ولم يشأ أن تنجب نوت واصدر أمرا بأن لا تنجب في أي من شهور السنة،  وكانت السنة مكونة من 12 شهرا كل شهر منها مكون من ثلاثين يوم، ولذا وجدت الأيام  الخمسة النسيء والتي ولد في اليوم الأول منها أوزيريس وفي الثالث ست وفي الرابع  إيزيس وفي الخامس نفتيس، كما قالوا أن حورس ولد في اليوم الثاني من هذا الشهر  النسيء، وهذا الأيام تقع فيما بين 6 سبتمبر (9) و10 سبتمبر (9). أي أن الأربعة  ولدوا في هذه الأيام الخمسة بالتتابع ولا يفصل بين أوزيريس وست سوى يوم واحد، بل  وتقول إحدى الأساطير أنه تعقب أوزيريس، بينما ولد كل من ست وإيزيس ونفتيس في ثلاثة  أيام على التوالي.*
*  وهنا لا نجد لا نجم ولا حكماء بل اساطير خرافية تتناسب مع عصرها  وبيئتها وطريقة تفكير القدماء. لا علاقة لذلك ولا شبه بما حدث تاريخيا وقت ميلاد  المسيح، لأن ما جدث وقت ميلاد المسيح مدون في الإنجيل الذي كتبه بالروح القدس شهود  العيان الذين عاشوا معه ومن نقل عن هؤلاء الشهود مباشرة. وترجع أقدم مخطوطاته للقرن  الأول والثاني الميلاديان، ومدون في كتب آباء الكنيسة ابتداء من القرن الأول ذاته.  كما أن قصة النجم المذكورة في الإنجيل حقيقة معروفة لعلماء الفلك، والتي توصل إليها  أيضا العالم الأسترالي رينيكي، كما جاء في موقعه على النت وكما نشرت جريد التلغراف  البريطانية (في شهر *
*- 45  -*​ *12 سنة 2008): " وجدوا  أن النجم اللامع الذي ظهر فوق بيت لحم منذ 2000 عام، يشير إلي تاريخ ميلاد السيد  المسيح بأنه يوم الـ 17 من شهر يوليو وليس يوم الـ 25 من شهر ديسمبر. وقال العلماء  أن نجمة عيد الميلاد هي على الأرجح توحيد واضح لكوكبي الزهرة والمشتري، اللذين كانا  قريبين جدا ًمن بعضهما وتضيء بشكل براق للغاية كـ " منارة للضوء " ظهرت بشكل مفاجئ.  وإذا كان الفريق البحثي على صواب، فإن ذلك سيعني أن يسوع من مواليد برج الجوزاء  وليس من مواليد برج الجدي كما كان يعتقد في السابق.*
*  وقالت الصحيفة أن عالم الفلك الاسترالي " ديف رينيكي " كان قد استعان  ببرمجيات الكومبيوتر المعقدة لرسم الأماكن المحددة لجميع الأجرام السماوية والقيام  كذلك برسم خريطة لسماء الليل كما ظهرت فوق الأرض المقدسة منذ أكثر من ألفي عام. وهو  ما كشف عن أحد الأحداث الفلكية حول توقيت ميلاد المسيح. وقال رينيكي أن الحكماء  ربما برروا هذا الحدث على أنه الإشارة التي ينتظرونها كما تقفوا أثر " النجم " لمحل  ميلاد المسيح في المزود ببيت لحم، كما ورد بالكتاب المقدس. وكانت احدي البحوث  المقبولة عموما قد حددت الميلاد في الفترة ما بين 3 قبل الميلاد وواحد  ميلادياً.*
*  وباستخدام  إنجيل القديس متى كمرجع، أشار رينيكي إلي العلاقة بين الكواكب، التي ظهرت في كوكبة  نجوم الأسد، إلي التاريخ المحدد لـ 17 يونيو في العام الثاني قبل الميلاد. وقال  محاضر علوم الفلك، والمحرر الإخباري لمحطة سكاي ومجلة الفضاء: " لدينا نظام برمجي  يمكنه إعادة تشكيل سماء الليل تماما كما كانت في أي مرحلة في آلاف السنين الماضية.  كما استخدمناه من أجل العودة للتوقيت الذي ولد فيه المسيح، وفقا لما ورد بالكتاب  المقدس ". *
*  وتابع  رينيكي قائلاً: " لقد أصبح الزهرة والمشتري قريبين تماما من بعضهما الآخر في العام  الثاني قبل الميلاد وظهرا كمنارة ضوئية واحدة. ونحن لا نقول أن هذا هو بالضرورة  نجمة عيد الميلاد – لكن هذا هو التفسير الأقوى لتلك الظاهرة على الإطلاق. فلا يوجد  هناك أي تفسير آخر يتناسب مع الوقائع التي نمتلكها منذ قديم الأزل ". *
*(3) وكان  جسده في شكل كعكة العشاء الرباني من القمح نبات الحق. *
*  وهذا  التلفيق لا وجود له ولا اثر ولم يذكر في أي مرجع تكلم عن أوزيريس أو إيزيس  أو*
*- 46  -*​ *حورس أو  ست!! كما أنه لو افترضنا جدلا أن هذا الكلام صحيح، فما علاقته بالمسيح، فما قدمه  المسيح في العشاء الرباني خبزاً وخمراً وليس كعك، ومعظم الخبز يُخبز من القمح فهل  كل رغيف أو خبزة أو حتى كحكة اقتبس منها كتبة الإنجيل العشاء الرباني؟!!*
*(4) نسخ  المزمور 23 نص مصري يشير إلى أوزيريس الراعي الصالح الذي يقود الموتى إلى المراعي  الخضر ومياه نفر الهادئة ليستعيد الروح والجسد ويحمي وادي ظل الموت.*
*  والسؤال  هنا هو؛ أين هذا النص الذي زعموا أن المزمور 23 نسخه؟! وهنا نضع نص المزمور والذي  يقول: " الرب راعيّ فلا يعوزني شيء. في مراع خضر يربضني. إلى مياه الراحة يوردني.  يرد نفسي. يهديني إلى سبل البر من اجل اسمه. أيضا إذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف  شرا لأنك أنت معي. عصاك وعكازك هما يعزيانني. ترتب قدامي مائدة تجاه مضايقيّ. مسحت  بالدهن راسي.كاسي ريا. إنما خير ورحمة يتبعانني كل أيام حياتي واسكن في بيت الرب  إلى مدى الأيام ". وهو صورة لراعي وشاعر ونبي. ونقول لهم أرونا النص الذي تزعمون أن  مزمور 23 نسخه. فهؤلاء الملفقون لم يذكروا أي نص ولم يشيروا إلى أي مرجع بل مجرد  كلام!! فأوزيريس أشتهر في الأساطير بأنه إله الموتى أو العالم السفلي وكان رمزا  للخصوبة ولكنه لم يكن يوما راعيا للغنم. على العكس من داود النبي الذي كان في الأصل  راعيا للغنم، فعندما جاء صموئيل النبي ليمسح أحد أبناء  يسى قال عنه أبوه يسى: " هوذا يرعى الغنم " (اصم16 :11). وقدم نفسه لشاول  الملك كراعي غنم: " فقال داود لشاول كان عبدك يرعى لأبيه غنما " (1صم17 :34). كما  كان داود شاعرا وعازفا للمزمار، ولذا ينسجم المزمور مع شخصه وكونه راعيا ونبياً.  وتحداهم أن يقدموا لنا النص المزعوم. *
*(5) كانت  الصلاة الربانية عبارة عن نسخة لصورة سابقة من ترنيمة لأوزيريس - آمين، تبدأ " يا  آمين يا آمين الذي في السموات وكانت آمين تتكرر في نهاية كل صلاة. بل وزعم بعضهم أن  كلمة آمين مأخوذة من آمون، الإله آمون!!*
*  وهذا  الكلام سطحي وغير علمي ومبني على تلفيق! تقول دائرة المعارف البريطانية 2004 عن  كلمة آمين: " تعبير للاتفاق والتأكيد أو الرغبة يستخدمها اليهود والمسيحيون  والمسلمون في العبادة. المعنى الجوهري للأصل السامي المأخوذة عنه ثابت "، أو " مؤكد  "، والفعل *
*- 47  -*​ *العبري الذي  يرجع له يعني أيضاً " ليكن كذلك " و " وليكن موثوق به ". وقد ترجمت " ليكن كذلك "،  كما ترجمت كثيرا في العهد القديم اليوناني " حقاً -  verily or truly "[7]. كما جاءت في  الويكيبيديا هكذا: " كلمة آمين في العبرية " אָמֵן " 00  والعربية آمين = ليكن كذلك – حقاً "[8]. ولا علاقة  لها لا باللغة المصرية القديمة ولا بالإله آمون الذي تقول دائرة المعارف البريطانية  أن اسمه ينطق " Amun, Amen , or  Ammon " ولم تستخدم بالمعنى العبري مطلقاً، فكلمة آمين من أصل سامي ولا  علاقة لها باللغة المصرية القديمة.*
*(6) تتشابه  تعاليم أوزيريس وتعاليم الرب يسوع المسيح بشكل عجيب. وتوجد العديد من الفقرات التي  هي نفسها بشكل غير مباشر، كلمة بكلمة.*
*  والسؤال  هنا هو؛ أين هي هذه التعاليم المزعومة التي لأوزيريس؟ عليهم أن يقدموا لنا هذه  النصوص المزعومة التي لم يذكرها ولم يقل بها أي مرجع في علوم المصريات!! فهذا مجرد  تلفيق وأكاذيب، ولو صدقوا في مزاعمهم لكانوا قد قدموا لنا هذه النصوص المزعومة إنما  هذا مجرد كذب وتلفيق!!*
*(7) كان  أوزيريس إله الكرم ومعلم مسافر عظيم وجعل العالم متحضر. كما كان حاكم وديان  الموتى.*
*  والسؤال  هنا ما هي علاقة هذا بالمسيح؟! تقول الأساطير أن أوزيريس سعي لتعليم العالم الزراعة  وصناعة النبيذ وجعل العالم متحضراً كما بينّا أعلاه، بينما كان المسيح قبل العماد  نجارا ولا علاقة له بصنع النبيذ، كما كانت كرازته هي الدعوة لملكوت السموات: " من  ذلك الزمان ابتدأ يسوع يكرز ويقول توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات " (مت4 :17)،  وكان غاية تجسده هو فداء البشرية وإعلان حب الله لها: "  لأن ابن الإنسان أيضا لم  يأت ليخدم بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين " (مر10 :45)، "  لأنه هكذا أحب  الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة  الأبدية " (يو3 :16)، وبالرغم من أنه أعد تلاميذه للكرازة بما عمله وعلمه في العالم  أجمع، إلا أنه هو نفسه لم يخرج عن دائرة فلسطين وبعض تخومها مثل صور  وصيدا.*
*(8) في  آلامه تآمر ضده سيت وأعوانه الاثنان والسبعون وقتلوه. محاولين بذلك الإشارة إلى  تآمر اليهود ضد المسيح وكان له سبعون رسولاً!! كما قالوا أيضاً: قام أوزيريس وأعطى  الأمل لكل الذين يعملون بالمثل ويصبحون أبديين. *
*  ونقول لهم  لا صلة بين هذا أو ذاك فلا تشابه ولا تماثل، بل تلفيق هم لفقوه! فأوزيريس، كما تقول  الأساطير، تآمر ضده أخوه ست وتآمر معه أعوانه الاثنان والسبعون ووضعوه في صندوق  وأغلقوا عليه بالرصاص وألقوه في النيل، وبعد أن جاءت به أوزوريس عاد ست وقطع جسده  إلى 14 أو 16 قطعه وألقاها في كل أنحاء مصر، فقد استعادته إيزيس مرة أخرى ولكنه لم  يقم من الموت كما قام المسيح وصعد إلى السماء، بل ظل أوزيريس مجرد مومياء وفضل  البقاء في عالم الموتى كإله للموتى!! في حين كان السبعون رسولا من تلاميذ المسيح  ورسله ولم يتآمروا عليه، كما لم يتآمر على المسيح ليقتله أحد أخوته بل مجمع كهنة  اليهود وصلب على الصليب ومات وقام من الأموات في اليوم الثالث. فأين يوجد التشابه  هنا؟! لا يوجد سوى تلفيق مكشوف ومفضوح!! قال العالم الكتابي Rolan de Vaux: " ماذا يعني القول أن أوزيريس قام من الأموات؟ ببساطة هذا يرجع  لما فعلته إيزيس التي أعادته إلى الحياة في عالم الموتى، فيما وراء القبر الذي  سيذهب إليه كل الأرضيين. لكنه لم يأت ويعش بين الأحياء مطلقاً وسيحكم فقط على  الموتى 000 هذا الإله الذي أحيي في الحثيثة هو " إله مومياء " 000 ولا يمكن أن  يتماثل أو يتشابه مع المسيح القائم من الأموات والذي ظهر للتلاميذ والرسل وأكل معهم  وصعد على السماء أمام عيونهم. كل البشر مثل أوزيريس يذهبون إلى عالم الموتى. ولا  يمكن المقابلة بين أوزيريس من هذه الجهة وقيامة المسيح على الإطلاق. فكل ما حدث  لأوزيريس هو: (1) حُفظ جسده كمومياء (2) كان الغذاء يقدم له عن طريق التقدمات  اليومية من 

خبز وبيرة  (3) وكانت عند دفنه تعويذات سحرية. فجسده لم يقم من الموت بل الأحرى عناصر من  شخصيته البا والكا (Ba and  Ka) استمرت ترف على جسده ". والبا في الديانات المصرية القديمة هي  القرين المقابل المجرد لشخصية المرء، والكا هي الروح أو *
*- 49  -*​ *الجوهر الذي  يبقى خالدا في الإنسان. كما كان أوزيريس رمزا لحياة النبات في مواسم الزراعة  واخضرار الأرض والربي‘، كما يبين الرسم.*
*2 – هل هناك  تشابه أو تماثل بين المسيح وحورس:*
*(1) قالوا  أن حورس هو إله الشمس عند المصريين حوالي سنة 3000 ق م.*
*  وعلى  الرغم من أن حورس كان أحد أشكال إله الشمس إلا أنه لم يكن هو إله الشمس. وقد كان  حورس عند قدماء المصريين هو الإله الصقر وتعني عيناه النور، البعيد، أو المنذر عن  بعد. رع هو إله الشمس والذي عُرف بشمس منتصف اليوم (أو القمر). كما كان حورس إله  السماء وكانت عينه السليمة هي الشمس وعينه المصابة هي القمر.  *
*(2) من  الهيروغليفية القديمة نعرف الكثير عن المسيا الشمسي، على سبيل المثال، فلكون حورس  هو الشمس أو النور له عدو معروف كسيت، وكان سيت تجسيدا للظلمة أو  الليل:*
*  وهذا  الكلام غير صحيح بالمرة لأن كلمة ماسيا جاءت من العبرية " ماشيحا " والذي يعني "  الممسوح " بالدهن المقدس. فهي كلمة يهودية مسيحية ولا تعود لمصر أو اللغة  الهيروغليفية. وكان ست عم حورس وأخو وأوزيريس. وفي تقليد واحد تقول أسطورة مصرية  أنه غريم حورس ومغتصب عرش مصر، وفي أساطير أخرى هو ميزان ( التجسيد المتوازن، ثنائي  القطب ، للمملكة). ومنذ بداية القرن العشرين عُملت أبحاث كثيرة في علم المصريات نتج  عنها جدال كبير عما إذا كان الصراع بين حورس وست تاريخي/ اقتصادي سياسي أو كوني/  رمزي. وعندما أصبحت تعقيدات أوزوريس مرئية ظهر ست كقاتل أوزوريس ويمكن أن يكون قاتل  للطفل حورس. *
*(3) قالوا  أن حورس ولد من العذراء إيزيس – ماري، مثله مثل  المسيح الذيولد من  العذراء مريم:*
*  وهنا نتعجب لهذا التلفيق الغريب لأنه وفقاُ  للتاريخ المصري القديم هناك وصفان لولادةحورس؛  الولادة الأولى: تقول بأن الربة حتحور هي الأم الممثلة لدرب  التبانةوالتي كانت  تتجسد في صورة البقرة رمز العطاء، كما  كانت تمثل ربة السماء، وقد حملتبحورس وفقا  *
*- 50  -*​ *لإرادة  زوجها ألآله رع آله الشمس. والولادة  الثانية، هي ميلاده من إيزيس وزوجها الإله أوزيريس، وكلمة إيزيس  (Isis) تنطق هكذا في اليونانية أما في المصرية القديمة  فهي أسيت "  A-s-e-t   "، فقد كانت كل أسماء النساء في مصر القديمة تنتهي بـ "  t " ويعني كرسي  أو عرش[9]. وقد كتب  الاسم في الهيروغليفية بعلامة تمثل العرش 



موضحا الدور  الفاصل الذي تلعبه في نقل الملكية في مصر[10].*
*  ولم تكن  بلا شك عذراء عندما حملت بحورس من أوزوريس الذي أحيته مؤقتا. حيث تقول الأسطورة أنها حملتبحورس من أوزيريس، ولم تكن عذراء بل كانت زوجة لأوزيريس وهنا نجد أكثر  من أسطورة لميلاه منها التي تقول إحداها أنها أنجبته من أوزيريس قبل أن يقتله ست  وتقول الأكثر شيوعاً أنها بعد أن أعادت أجزاء زوجها التي ألقاها ست في كل أنحاء مصر  ولم تجد العضو الذكري وقد نجحت بالسحر أن توجد له بديلاً وأنجبت حورس من أوزيريس  بفعل اتحاد بينها وبين الجثة التي نفخت فيها الحياة بفضل سحرها. كما  تقول أخرى أنه بعد أن  أعادت إيزيس جمع أشلاء زوجها كان عليها أن تقوم بمعجزة أخرى وهي أن تنجب وريثا  لزوجها لذا تحولت (إيزيس) إلى حدأة وأخذت تضرب الهواء بجناحيها  وعملت على إعادة الحياة إلى أخيها وزوجها أوزيريس وبفضل مقدرتها وقوتها الفائقة في  السحر أعادت إليه عضو ذكورته المفقود لبضع لحظات وظلت تحلق وترفرف بجناحيها برفق  فوق عضوه الذكري ثم استعدت بعدذلك في مستنقعات خيمس لولادة طفلها  حورس.*
*  وقد حاولت  الكاتبة الأمريكية Acharya  S، أو مسز مردوك، والبعض من  الذين معها في المنهج أن يوحوا للعامة بوجود نقش على حوائط معبد الأقصر لمشهد يبين،  كما زعموا، إعلان الحبل بلا دنس لميلاد وتكريس حورس، والإلهة توت تعلن للعذراء  إيزيس أنها ستجبل بحورس مع (Kenph) " الروح القدس " يخصب العذراء!! ومع ذلك لا يستطيع هؤلاء أن  يقدموا ما يثبت صحة التلفيقات سواء بتحديد اسم أو عدد لهذا النقش أو مكان، بل  يلفقون مجرد عبارة مبهمة تقول بمعبد القصر، وهو مكان ضخم!! وعند البحث في موقع  Acharya S،  أو مسز مردوك، لا نجد  عندها سوى تلاعب بالألفاظ! فتقول: " إيزيس هي البرج الفلكي لبرج العذراء  (Virgo)، وأيضا القمر الذي يصبح عذراء عندما يكون جيداً,  وقد ولد إله الشمس حورس في هذه الحالة الإلهة من العذراء!! ثم تشير إلى وثيقة من  القرن السادس الميلادي[11]. وهذا  التلفيق لا معنى له، بكون إيزيس أو غيرها عذراء أو غير عذراء، فهناك الكثيرون  والكثيرات من مواليد برج العذراء فهل كلهم، رجال ونساء، عذارى؟!!*
*



 وقد رد على الإدعاءات المزعومة التي قيلت عما جاء في هذا النقش  (أعلى الكلام) المؤرخ والمشكك ريتشارد كارير (Richard Carrier)[12]، ونلخص ردوده  كالآتي[13]: *
*+ لا يصور  نقش الأقصر تخصيب تم بواسطة الروح بل يصور جنس حقيقي. *
*+ المرأة  المرسومة في النقش ليست إيزيس (أي ليست أم حورس) ولكن الملكة الأسطورية لمصر بمعني  نموذجي بدائي.*
*+ اللوح رقم  4 (الذي يستشهد به غالبا كالسماء) يصف الإله آمون يقفز إلى السرير مع ملكة بشرية في  ليلة عرسها.*
*+ ويقف صديق  آمون ثوث (Thoth) إلى جوار السرير ليراقب، وبعد أن يفعل آمون كل شيء أراده معها  ترتبط هي وآمون في بعض الحديث الإلهي.  *
*+ ويخبرها  آمون أنها أخصبت وأنها ستحبل بابنه أمينوفيس (أو آمون المحبوب).*
*+ ويعلن  آمون وثوث الحبل ويشكل نف (Kneph) وحده الجنين والروح ويوحدهم. ولا يخصب الملكة.*
*+ وفي اللوح  6 تلمس الأونخ ( علامة الحياة - ankh) أنف الملكة، ولا تصور الإخصاب لأنها كانت مخصبة  بالفعل. *
*+ وبالأحرى  فقد أعلن الميلاد وليس الحبل؛ ويعود نف لينقل روح الإله الإلهي مستخدما الأونخ  (علامة). *
*+ ويصور  اللوح 9 الميلاد. كما يتضمن المشهد العجيب حالة رسمية هامة (وربما آلهة اقل) وليس  ملوك أو مجوس.*
*  أي أن ما  أدعته أكاريا أو مسز مردوك مجرد تخمين وتلفيق مبني على الهوي وقد رد على تلفيقها  شخص مشكك وليس مؤمناً.*
*(4) في 25  ديسمبر في كهف / مزود وأعلنت النجوم عن مولده في الشرق وحضر ثلاثة  حكماء.*
*  أما من  جهة تاريخ ميلاد حورس فيوجد تاريخان في الأساطير المصرية لهذا الميلاد يقول الأول أن  حورس ولد في 30 من شهر (



 - كيهك) وفي اليونانية كويهاك Khoiak وهو يتقابل مع 9 يناير في التقويم الغربي ولا علاقة له بديسمبر (12) على  الإطلاق. بل يقول العلماء أن فرصة تلاقيه مع 25 ديسمبر هي 1 إلى 365!! كما تقول  أسطورة خلق إيزيس وأوزيريس، كما بينا أعلاه، أن حورس ولد في اليوم الثاني من الشهر  النسيء والذي يتقابل مع أيام 7 و8 سبتمبر (9)! وهذان التاريخان لا يتقابلان من بعيد  أو قريب مع 25 ديسمبر (12) الذي زعموا أن حورس ولد فيه!! وهذا ينسف كل تلفيقات  هؤلاء الملحدين من جذورها. *
*والمجوس لا يعرف أحد عددهم بل ارتبطوا فقط بتقديم ثلاث هدايا. كما لم  تذكر الأساطير أنه أي حدثت علامة من العلامات في ميلاد حورسمثل التي حدثت عند ميلاد المسيح كظهور الملائكة للرعاة وهتاف الملائكة  السمائي: " المجد لله  في الأعالي وعلى الأرض *
*- 53  -*​ *السلام  وبالناس المسرة " (لو2  :14).*
*(5) قالوا أن أوزيريس وحورس هم واحد مثل المسيح والآب. *
*  وهكذا الكلام مجرد تلفيق ففي الأساطير المصرية القديمة، نجد أن كل إله  له بداية ثم يتحول بعدها من صورة إلى أخرى، ومن ثم قالت أن حورس كان ابنا لرع ثم  أصبح مساوياً له ثم اندمج الاثنان، كما قالوا أيضا أنه كان أبناً لأوزيريس ولم  يقولوا بتوحدهما مطلقاً، كما أن حورس ظهر بعد وفاة والده أوزيريس لكيينتقم من قاتله. واسم حورس يعني البعيد في السماء، حيث أن الصقر يطير  عالياً ليحلقفي السماء. أما الآب والابن في المسيحية هم واحد الابن من  الآب وفي الآب وواحد مع الآب بلا بداية، الابن هو كلمة الله " في البدء كان الكلمة  والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله " (يو1 :1)، " مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك  بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم " (يو17 :5)، وصورة الله، صورة جوهر الآب "  الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا للّه " (في2 :6)، " الذي وهو  بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته " (عب1 :3)، وواحد مع الآب "  أنا والآب واحد " (يو10 :30)، " أني أنا في الآب والآب فيّ " (يو14  :10).*
*(6) ويزعمون  أن اسم والد حورس الأرضي (Seb) سيب (أي يوسف)!! ليشابهوه بالمسيح الذي " على ما كان يظن أنه ابن  يوسف "!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*

   ونجيبهم علميا من ديانات وأساطير العالم: " جب إله الأرض في  الديانة  المصرية القديمة لا سيما في الدولة القديمة 2600 ق م حتى نهاية التاريخ   المصري القديم حوالي 400 ق م، يكتب سب Seb أحيانا وهو خطأ "[14].  وجب في  أسطورة إيزيس وأوزيريس هو لإله الأرض والأرض ذاتها كما كانت نوت  السماء، (وفي الرسم  أمامنا نرى إلهة السماء نوت مع جب إلهة الأرض ولها رأس  ثعبان) وكان جب والد أوزوريس  وإيزيس وست ونفتيس، ولم تقل أي أسطورة ولا  أية مرجع أنه كان والدا لحورس بل جدا له.  وهكذا بنوا تلفيقهم على نطق خاطئ  فقط لمجرد وجود حرف واحد هو حرف S في النطق الخاطئ لجب وهو سب Seb يتفق مع كلمة يوسف، Joseph. أرأيت عزيزي القارئ مدى الاستهانة والتلفيق الذي لا يخدع سوى  البسطاء والجهلاء!! *
*(7) كان من  سلالة ملوكية، كما كان المسيح من سلالة ملوكية!! *
*  ونقول  لهؤلاء الملفقين يوجد عشرات الآلاف من البشر من سلالات ملوكية عبر التاريخ، دعكم من  هذه التلفيق التافه!!  *
*(8) عندما  كان عمره 12 سنة كان طفلا معلما في الهيكل:*
*   وهذه التلفيقات لا تتفق مع أساطير الديانة المصرية التي حولها  هؤلاء  الملفقون إلى ما يشبه الديانة اليهودية، فلم يذهب حورس وهو في سن 12 سنة  إلى  أي هيكل بل كان مختبئاً، منذ طفولته وحتى ظهر مطالبا بعرش أبيه، في  أحراش الدلتا  حتى لا يعرف عمه ست شيئاً عن وجوده فيقتله، ولم يظهر إلا  عندما أكتمل نضجه وأصبح  قادرا على مواجهة قاتل والده الشرير ورمز الشر*
*

(9) وفي سن الثلاثين تعمد واختفى لمدة 18 سنة. كما زعموا أنه قد  أعتمد في نهر إيرادانوس أو اياروتانا (Eridanus or Iaurutana)، الأردن، بواسطة آنوب (Anup) المعمدان (يوحنا المعمدان) الذي قطعت رأسه!!*
*  لا يوجد في الديانات المصرية، عموما، ما يسمى بالعماد أو ما يشبهه،  كما لا يوجد أي ذكرلتعميد حورس على يد أي إله أو كاهن. وحتى موضوع تعميد  حورس على يد آنوب  (آنوبيس)، لا يوجدله ذكر، كما إن وظيفة آنوبيس كانت التحنيط فهو الذي حنط جثمان أوزيريس، ولم  يكن لهعلاقة بالتعميد نهائياً.  وتعني كلمة آنوب أو آنوبيس طفل ملكي وكان يصور عادة برأس ابن أوى  أو  إنسان برأس كلب بري. أو ابن أوى يستلقي على ظهره. وقد كان آنوبيس الإله  الحامي  العظيم الذي يقود الروح في العالم السفلي، وكان أيضاً رب التحنيط  وأثناء ذلك  كان*
*- 55  -*​ *يرتبط بالبخور وصناعة العطور. ولا يوجد ما يسمى بالمعمودية على  الإطلاق.*
*(10) كان  لحورس اثنا عشر تلميذا منهم اثنان كانا شاهدين له وكان اسماهما آنوب وآن  (AAn) تلميذي يوحنا).*
*   ولم يكن  حورس معلما بل منتقما لأبيه وظل في حالة حرب وصراع مع عمه ست  ثمانين سنة إلى أن صار  له حكم مصر، وبالتالي لم يكن له تلاميذ بل أتباع من  أنصاف الآلهة يدعون شمسو  هيرو (Shemsu  Heru)، مذكورين  في تقدمات طقوس الدفن واحتفالات التطهير[15]،  و16 تابع  بشري وعدد آخر كبير من الأتباع دعوا بالحدادين الذين أتبعوه في  بعض معاركه. ولكن لا  يُذكر رقم 12 لأي أتباع له في أي أسطورة من الأساطير  أو في أي مرجع من المراجع. كما  كان هناك مجموعة كائنات مرتبطة بدرجة كبيرة  بأوزوريس وأتبعوه في هذا العالم ومروا  به إلى العالم الآخر (عالم الموتى)  الذين أصبحوا خدامه ورسله. وكان هناك أيضا أتباع  (مجموعة مختلفة) لحورس  الشيخ تدعى ميسينتيو (Mesentiu) الذين يعملون في المعادن والحدادة.*
*  كما زعم هؤلاء الملفقون أن البروج الفلكية الإثني عشر التابعة لحورس تشبه تلاميذ المسيح.  ونقول لهم كان حورس يعتبر في الأساطير المصرية  إلها وكانت البروج الفلكية  الاثنا عشر تابعه له، ولا يمكن أن تشبه هذه البروج  الفلكية بالتلاميذ  البشر الذين صاروا رسل وأنبياء وكرزوا باسم المسيح في كل بلاد  حوض البحر  المتوسط وشبه الجزيرة العربية وما بين النهرين وفارس وجنوب الهند. أما  هذه  الأبراج الفلكية الاثنا عشر فقد كانت تابعة لحورس أسطوريا وهي ليست بشراً  ولم  تكرز أو تبشر أو تكلم أحدا!!! *
*(11) وصنع  معجزات وطرد شياطين وأقام إيل أزاروس (El-Azarus = El-Osiris) من الموت!!*
*   وهنا نقول  لهؤلاء الملفقين أن جميع الآلهة الوثنية، كما تنسب لها  الأساطير، تنسب لها أعمالا  خارقة، ومن ثم نتوقع أن تقول الأساطير أنهم  يفعلون أي شيء، ولكن لم يذكر في أي مرجع  أن حورس أقام موتى على الإطلاق  وهذا التلفيق بالذات لا أثر له ولا وجود له في أي  أسطورة أو مرجع للديانات  المصرية على الإطلاق!! وكان لحورس دور جنائزي هام مع  الموتى وهو أن يقدم  الموتى حديثا إلى أوزيريس ومملكته السفلية، كما يذكر كتاب  الموتى، على  سبيل المثال، حيث يقدم آني الميت حديثا إلى أوزيريس ويسأله أن يقبله  ويهتم  به!! *
*   والإشارة  الوحيدة التي يتعلل بها هؤلاء هي قولهم أن حورس أقام أوزيريس  وأن اسم أوزيريس بادئة  للعازر!! ولا نعرف كيف يكون ذلك، فكل الأساطير تؤكد  أن من أعاد أوزيريس إلى الحياة  هي ايزيس، كما لم تكن إقامة أوزيريس هي  عودة للحياة بل لعالم الموتى! ولا يوجد أي  صلة بين اسم لعازر وأسم أوزيريس  ولا نعرف من أي قاموس ملفق أتوا بذلك؟!!    *
*(12) مشى  حورس على الماء.*
*   وهذا  التلفيق لا اثر له ولا وجود على الإطلاق بل على العكس حيث تقول بعض  الأساطير أنه  ألقي به في الماء ومات!! فكيف مشى على الماء؟!!*
*(13) وكان لقبه أيوسا (Iusa) الذي أصبح ابنا للأبد (ever-becoming son) من بتاح (Ptah) الآب. ودعي بالطفل المقدس.*
*  ويقول علماء المصريات أن هذا اللقب لا وجود له في كل ما نسب لحورس من  أسماء!! فهو مجرد تلفيق في تلفيق!!*
*(14) أعطى موعظة على الجبل وعلم أتباعه أقوال أيوسا  (Iusa). كما زعموا أيضا أنه تجلى على  الجبل!!*
*   ونكرر أنه لا يوجد مثل ذلك أو ما يشبه ذلك في جميع المراجع والأساطير   الخاصة بالديانات المصرية القديمة، فهو لم يكن واعظا بل منتقما أغلب الوقت  وملكا  بعض الوقت. *
*(15) كما زعموا أن حورس والمسيح قدقابل كل منهما عدوه على الجبل. فقد قابل حورس الرب ست على الجبل مثلما  قابل المسيح الشيطان على الجبل!!*
*  وهذا التلفيق سخيف ولا قيمة له فقد صعد المسيح إلى الجبل ليجرب من  إبليس " ثم أصعد يسوع إلى البرية من الروح ليجرب من إبليس " (مت4  :1)، وهناك صام أربعين يوما وأربعين ليلة " فبعدما صام  أربعين نهارا وأربعين ليلة جاع أخيرا " (مت4  :2). أما لقاء حورس مع*
*- 57 -*​ *ست فمختلفكلياً  وجزئياً، فقد تلاقي الاثنان وحدثت بينهما معركة كانت نتيجتها  فقدان ست  لواحدة من خصيتيه وفقدان حورس لإحدى عينيه، ولكي يثبت ست هيمنته على حورس   أقام اتصال جنسي معحورس لكن حورس أخذ مني ست وألقاه في النهر، وهنا قام حورس بالاستمناء  على أكلة ستالمفضلة  وهي الخس وأكل ست بعض هذا الخس فأصبح حاملاً من حورس، ثم وقف  الاثنان  يختصمان أمام مجمع الآلهة وكل منهما يرى أنه الأحق بوراثة أوزيريس وملك   مصر، ولما تبين لمجمع الآلهة أن ست يحمل منى حورس فيبطنه، في حين أن مني ست ملقى في النهر، حكم المجمع بهيمنة حورس على ست  وبأنه يستحق حكممصر.*
*  والسؤال هنا هل هناك أي تشابه بين هذا بذاك؟!! *
*  كما زعم البعض أن لكمة شيطان مأخوذة من ست وهذا كلام جزافي وغير علمي  فكلمة شيطان في العربية " شيطان " والعبرية " שָׂטָן  " وهو من أصل سامي (śṭn) بمعنى " معادي – يسبب "، وفي العبرية القياسية "  Śāṭān " وفي عبرية طبرية " סטנא -  Sāṭānā "، وفي الآرامية " סטנא Sāṭānā - '"، وهي كذلك في السريانية والأثيوبية، ونقلت من  العبرية إلى العامية اليونانية " Σατανάς - Satanás "، وكلها تعني المقاوم، المعادي،  المسبب.*
*   أما ست  فهو يعني في المصرية دائما أخو أوزيريس وقاتله ورمز الشر. وكلمة "  ست " هنا ليست من  أصل سامي ككلمة " شيطان "، ولو افترضنا جدلا أن  الكلمتين من أصل مشترك يكون هو  السامي وليس المصري لأنها موجودة في كل  اللغات السامية، خاصة الشمالية  الغربية.*
*  وإلى جانب  ما سبق نضيف قول الأساطير أنه كان هناك صراع يومي بينالسفينة التي يقودها رع وبين الثعبان الرهيب أبو فيس والذي دائماً ما  يهزم وهو يمثلرحلة الشمس اليومية من الشروق إلى الغروب، وست يشارك في هذه الرحلة لكن  في جانب رعفهو يقف في  مقدمة سفينة رع ليطعن أبو فيس الثعبان المرعب. وهذا لا وجود له في حياة المسيح.*
*(16) قالوا  أن حورس خانه صديقه تيفون (Typhon) وصلب بين لصين ودفن لمدة ثلاثة أيام في قبر وقام من  الموت.*
*- 58  -*​ *   كان تيفون  معروفا أيضا كسيت عم حورس وغريمه. ولكن حورس لم يصلب ولم يدفن  لمدة ثلاثة أيام، ولم  يكن الصلب معروفا في مصر قبل الرومان، وبالتالي لم  يقم من الموت. وإنما فقط أصيبت  إحدى عيني حورس في معركة مع سيت ولكنه لم  يقتل.*
*   وهذه الإدعاءات لا وجود لها ولا أساس بل هي مجرد تلفيق، ونؤكد أنه لا   يوجد ذكر للصلب أو للصليب في جميع الأساطير وكل مراجع الديانات المصرية،  ولم تذكر  هذه المراجع أن حورس أو غيره قد صلب ولا صلب معه غيره سواء لصين  أو أكثر أو أقل!!  بل لا تذكر أكثر المراجع عن موته شيئاً، بل تقول أنه  أندمج وتوحد مع الإله رع إله  الشمس، وبعد هذا الاندماج تقول الأساطير أنه  يموت كل يوم ويولد من جديد كشروق  الشمس. وفي هذا الموت القريب من النوم لا  يوجد دفن ولا قبر بل هو رمز لشروق الشمس.  و في إشارة واحدة يقول أحد  العلماء أن حورس تم تقطيعه وألقي بقطعه في الماء وأعاد  الإله سيبك (Sebek)  التمساح تشكيله بناء على طلب أوزيريس،. وربما قصد بهذه الإشارة أنه  تعمد  ولو كان كذلك يكونوا قد بلغوا قمة الحماقة في التلفيق! ويقول مصدر أخر أنه   لدغته حية وأعيد أحياؤه من جديد! وكل هذا لا علاقة له بصلب أو موت أو  قيامة. ولا  يتشابه في أي شيء مع الرب يسوع المسيح. *
*   كما لم تقل أسطورة واحدة من الأساطير، أن حورس أن مخلصاً أو فاديا   للبشر، من الخطية والشر والإثم، بأي صورة من الصور، بل، فقط، كان مخلصا   لشعب مصر  من طغيان عمه القاتل ست وكان هناك صراع استمر طويلاً بينه وبين  ست على حكم مصر،  وحكم مصر فقط.*
*(17) وكان  له ألقاب: طريق حقيقة النور، المسيا (Messiah)، الله الممسوح؛ ابن الإنسان؛ الراعي الصالح؛ حمل الله؛ الكلمة  الذي صار جسداً؛ كلمة الحق.*
*   وهذه  الأقوال مجرد إدعاءات وتلفيقات لا أساس لها ولا وجود على الإطلاق.  فقد كانت له  ألقاب إله عظيم، رئيس القوات والمنتقم لأبيه وسيد السماء،  قاتل ست 00 الخ وحتى لو  تشابه مع المسيح في بعض الألقاب الإلهية فهذا لا  قيمة له فالأساطير تقول أنه إله  وتوحد مع رع إله الشمس ومن المتوقع أن  تعطى له الألقاب التي تتوافق مع الإلوهية  المنسوبة له.*
*(18) كان  صياداً وقد تشارك مع السمك (Ichthys)، الحمل والأسد.*
*- 59  -*​ *   وهنا نقول  لهؤلاء الملفقين في أي مرجع وجدتم هذا التخريف؟ ليتكم تدلونا  عليه، هل كان صيادا  عندما ألقي بقطع جسده في الماء؟ أم ترك معركته مع ست  لاسترداد عرش أبيه وكان يقتات  من صيد السمك؟!! وقد شرحنا معنى (Ichthys) في الفصل السابق.  *
*(19) جاء  لكي يكمل الناموس. دعي الكريست (the KRST) أو الممسوح!! كان من المفترض أن يحكم 1000 سنة!! *
*   ونسألهم من أين أتيتم بهذا التلفيق؟ وأي ناموس جاء ليكمله؟ فقد جاء  الرب  يسوع المسيح ليتمم ناموس موسى، فأي ناموس أتمه حورس؟! وأين دعي حورس  بالمسيح  أو الممسوح ليتكم تدلونا أفادكم الله أن كنتم مازلتم تؤمنون به!!  وقد شرحنا معنى  (the  KRST) في الفصل السابق.*
*   وهكذا  تبدو هذه التلفيقات، والتي حاول الملفقون أن يصوروا للبسطاء،  للنظرة الأولى، وكأن  صفات الرب يسوع المسيح وشخصه مقتبسين أو متماثلين مع  صفات وألقاب شخصيتي أوزيريس  وحورس فقط في خيال من لفقوا ذلك! أما في  الحقيقة فلا يوجد أي تماثل أو تشابه بين  أساطير لآلهة وثنية لم يكن لها أي  وجود في الواقع بل تشكلت في خيال البشر دون أن  يكون لها أي وجود تاريخي  أو ملموس، وتغيرت بحسب المكان والزمان الذي وجدت فيه!!  *
*



*​ 



*- 60  -*​
*
* *1 بلوتارك كاتب إغريقي وراوي تراجم، اشتُهر نتيجةً  لمؤلَّفهالحياة  المتوازية لليونانيين والرومانيين المعروفين. كتب  بلوتاركالحيواتأوالسيرةعلى صورة  ثنائيات من الحكام أوالجنرالات  أحدهما يوناني والآخر روماني، غالبًا ما تكون المقارنات قسرية ولكنالسيرة  الذاتية تكون مصدرًا مهمَّا لمعلومات تاريخية. وقد أصبحتسِيَر  بلوتاركأساسًا  لكثير من القصص والأشعار في القرون الوسطى. واستخدم وليم شكسبير وكثير من كُتَّاب  المسرح في العصر الإليزابيثي في إنجلترا،ترجمة السير  توماس نورث لكتابهالحيواتالذي تضمَّن  مواقف مهمة لعدة شخصياتووصفًا  تاريخيًا حيًا لليونان وروما، مادة لعدد كبير في مسرحياتهم التاريخية. *
*http://mousou3a.educdz.com/1/155195_1.htm*
*- 38  -*​
*2موسوعة الأساطير الفرعونية إسماعيل حامد ص67 و68.*

*3نصوص مقدسة من مصر القديمة ج2 ص 92.*
*- 39  -*​
*[4]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osiris*​ *http://www.bringyou.to/apologetics/HORUS.htm#SUMMARY*​ *- 40 -*​
*[5]Encyclopaedia Britannica 2004  Horus.*​
*6  فراس السواح،  موسوعة تاريخ الأديان، ج1 :26.*
*- 43  -*​
*7Encyclopaedia Britannica  2004 Amen.*​
*8http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amen*​ *- 48 -*​
*9Oxford  Encyclopedia, vol 2, "Isis" p. 188.*​
*10 http://www.bringyou.to/apologetics/HORUS.htm*​ *- 51 -*​
*[11]http://www.frontline-apologetics.com/Luxor_In******ion.html*​ *http://www.bringyou.to/apologetics/HORUS.htm*​
*[12]http://www.frontline-apologetics.com/Luxor_In******ion.html*​
*[13]http://www.bringyou.to/apologetics/HORUS.htm*​ *- 52 -*​
*14  معجم ديانات  وأساطير العالم ص 23.*
*- 54  -*​
*[15]http://www.sacred-texts.com/egy/lfo/lfo009.htm*​ *- 56 -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل  الثالث*​ *هل هناك  تشابه أو تماثل بين المسيح وميثرا؟*​ *



  الإله ميثرا هو أحد إلهة الديانة الفارسية التي تتكون أساسا من  إلهين أحدهما إله الخير (أهورا مازدا  – Ahur Mazda) ، والآخر  إله الشر (أهريمان  –Ahriman)، المضاد له، إلى جانب إلهة عديدة جدا تابعة أما  لإله الخير أو لإله الشر. وتقول الأساطير أن إله الخير أهورا مازدا خلق ميثرا من  صخرة وجعله ممثله على الأرض لكي يحمي أتباعه من أتباع إله الظلام أهريمان. ثم أنتقل  هذا الإله بعد ذلك إلى آسيا الصغرى ثم أوربا وتلاشت عبادته في القرن الرابع  المسيحي. وتقول عنه دائرة معارف ميثرايكا: " ميثرا إله النور الإيراني القديم،  والذي يعني أسمه: " صداقة " و " عقد " وهو أيضا يحافظ على النظام الكوني ويذكر  أحيانا كابن " أهورا مازدا – Ahura  Mazda (إله الحكمة – والإله السامي الذي خلق السموات والأرض)  " الذي ساعده في كفاحه ضد قوات الشر التي تمثل بانجرا مينايو (Angra  Mainyu - إله الظلمة والمدمر الأبدي للخير وممثل خالق الشر وجالب الموت  والأمراض)، وكان ميثرا قد ولد من صخرة (أو من كهف) وحارب الشمس وتمكن من أثر الثور  الإلهي وذبحه قبل أن يصعد إلى السماء، ومن دم الثور جاءت النباتات والحيوانات  النافعة للإنسان. *
*  وبانبثاقه  من الزرادشتية نزل إلى حالة " يازاتا - Yazata – تصميم إيراني قديم لـ " إله ". وفي الأفستا (Avesta) يصور وكأن  له عشرة آلاف أذن وعين ويركب على مركبة تجرها خيول بيضاء. وفي القرن الرابع قبل  الميلاد نهضت معرفته وصارت له مكانة عالية ثانية في العبادة الفارسية، وأخيرا  انتشرت عبادته فيما وراء إيران وآسيا الصغرى وبالتدريج صارت *
*- 61  -*​ *ديانة سرية  وتقشفية ولا يسمح بالانضمام لها سوى للرجال. وأصبحت شعبية ميثرا متزايدة بين الجنود  الرومان حوالي 100م حيث صار ميثرا في ذلك الوقت (Deus sol invictus)، أي الشمس التي لا تقهر. وقد أنضم إلى عبادة  ميثرا الإمبراطور الروماني كومودوس (Commodus)، وعندما تحول قسطنطين إلى المسيحية في 312 بدأت ديانة ميثرا في  الانحسار، وبعد أحياء مؤقت في حكم يوليانوس المرتد (331 – 363م) تلاشت العبادة[1].*
*  جاء في  قاموس أديان ومعتقدات شعوب العالم عن ميثرا: " ميثرا (Mithra) الإله  القوي لبلاد فارس القديمة معنى أسمه " عقد " و " صداقة " وقد أرتبط بميترا الهندي.  قبل إصلاحات ذردشت شارك ميثرا بقوة مع الإله الأعلى، أهورا، ويتكلم عنها بشكل متكرر  كأهورا ميثرا (Ahura -  Mithra). ركز ذردشت على أهورا مازدا، لكن ميثرا عاش كإله العقود، ورب  الحرب، وفي الوقت الحاضر كقاضي الميت،. الأضاحي مازالت تُؤدّى إلى " رواق معّمد  ميثرا " (دار – آ – ميلير Dar – I -  Melier) حيث النار المقدسة تُحرقُ إلى الأبد. طائفة ميثرا انتشرت في الغرب  كديانة ميثرا (Mithraism) وربما في الشرق في مياتريا، البوذية "[2].*
*  وعن عبادة  الميثيراية يقول: " ميثيراية (Mithraism) جُلبت بشكل خاص من قبل الجنود، ارتبطت بالإله ميثرا، غير أنها  الأكثر شعبية وانتشارا في الهند، وبلاد ما بين النهرين، وآسيا الصغرى وأوربا. أن  طائفة ميثراس يقال أنها وصلت روما في 67م قد صارت ديانة الإمبراطورية من قبل  الإمبراطور كومودوس (182 – 192) "[3]. *
*  أما دائرة  المعارف البريطانية فتقول: " ميثرا كلمة سنسكريتية ميترا، في الأسطورة  الهندوأوروبية القديمة، إله النور التي انتشرت عبادته من الهند في الشرق وحتى  أسبانيا في الغرب وبريطانيا العظمى وألمانيا. وترجع أقدم إشارة مكتوبة للميترا  فيديك لسنة 1400 ق م. وقد انتشرت عبادته في فارس وبعد هزيمة الإسكندر الأكبر للفرس  خلال الحرب في كل العالم إلهيليني. وفي القرنين الثالث والرابع للميلاد حمل عبادة  ميثرا وأيدها الجنود الرومان وكانت المنافس الرئيسي للديانة المسيحية المتقدمة  حديثا "[4]. *
*  وتضيف  دائرة المعارف البريطانية وتقول: " وبحسب الأسطورة فقد ولد ميثرا حاملا مشعلين  ومسلح بمطواة من صخرة إلى جانب نهر مقدس وتحت شجرة مقدسة، ابناً للأرض ذاتها. وحالا  ركب الثور معطي الحياة الكونية وقتله وأخصب بدمه كل النباتات. وكان ذبح ميثرا للثور  موضوعاً عاما للفن إلهيليني وأصبح طقس ذبح الثور نموذجا للخصوبة في ديانة ميثرا "[5]. *
*  ويقول  موقع متخصص[6]: "  بدأت ديانة ميثرا  في فارس منذ حوالي أربعة آلاف عام وقد تبلورت هذه الديانة من مجموعة  عقائد وديانات  متعددة كانت موجودة في بلاد فارس في ذلك الوقت ونتج عنها سلسلة متعددة من الإلهة و  لكن الإلهة الرئيسية اثنان إله السماوات  (أهورا مازدا –Ahura – Mazda  ) وإله الظلام  (Ahriman) وهو الضد له و  تندرج الإلهة المختلفة تحت الولاء لهذا الإله أو ذاك  .إله السماء  أهورا مازدا خلق ميثرا وجعله ممثلا له على الأرض لكي يحمي أتباعه من أتباع إله  الظلام أهريمان. وكان قاضياً يحاكم أرواح الموتى ويقودهم إلى الجنة .كلمة ميثرا  مشتقة من كلمة فارسية بمعنى " تعاقد " أو " عهد " ويقال أن إله السماء  خلق ميثرا ليكون الحافظ والضامن للعقود والتعهدات والوعود التي يقطعها  البشر مع بعضهم لأيمانهم بالكوارث التي قد تحل بهم نتيجة خيانة  العهود .فقد خلق  الإله أهورا مازدا الإله ميثرا من إلهة عذراء وكانت تعتبر إلهة  الإخصاب قبل إعادة ترتيب  الإلهة وأسمها Anahita وقد ظهر  هذا الإله في  صورة إنسان .وقد حملت  هذه الإلهة أثناء استحمامها من بذرة كان الإله تركها  في بحيرة (هامون) الموجودة في مقاطعة سيستان في بلاد فارس. *
*  وتقول  الأسطورة أن صعود ميثرا إلي السماء كان في عام 208 ق . م بعد أن عاش على الأرض 64  عاما ".*
*  " ديانة  ميثرا الفارسية كانت مزيج من التقاليد  والطقوس أكثر منها مجموعة من العقائد. وعندما أقتبس البابليون هذه العقيدة  من الفرس قاموا بعمل تطوير وتنقيح كبير لها وأصبح أهورا مازدا هو  الإله Baal أو بعل  والآلهة أناهيتا أصبحت الآلهة عشتار (Ishtar)  - والإله  ميثرا أصبح (Shamash)، أو الإله  شماش وربما يكون من هنا جاءت كلمة شمس العربية  حيث كان يعتبر هذا الإله ميثرا عند الفرس (إله الشمس عند البابليين  وكذلك عند الرومان فسمي إله الشمس وكانوا يعتبرون الشمس إحدى عينيه. وكان  التاج الفارسي على هيئة قرص شمس ومنه اشتق العديد من تيجان الملوك. لأن  هذا الإله كان يعتبر إله الشمس عند الفرس كان من ألقابه (إله المراعي  الواسعة) وكان الإله  ميثرا يعتبر السبب في نمو المراعي الخضراء  ونمو النباتات وكان يخصص الشهر السابع من التقويم الفارسي له وكذلك اليوم السادس  عشر من كل شهر. كذلك كان يقام احتفال له في الربيع ".*
* " كان الفرس يسمون  ميثرا (الوسيط) بين إله النور كبير الإلهة أهورا مازدا وإله الظلام  أهريمان كما كانوا يؤمنون بأن له ألف عين علامة على أن لاشيء يخفى عليه من  أعمال البشر وكان يسمى أيضا إله الحقيقة وإله النور السماوي ".*
*  " الإله  ميثرا كانت له رفيقة هي الإلهة Verethraghna إلهة النصر  عند الفرس وكانت الذبائح تقد له لأنه من المعتقد أن تقديم الذبائح  للإله ميثرا كانت تعطي القوة في الحياة والنصر في المعارك. مكتوب في كتب الفرس  القديمة أن ميثرا كان يتجسس على أعدائه وكان يسحقهم في  كل معاركهم ويبيد من يخالفه من الأمم ويعطي قوة لأتباعه ضد أتباع إله  الظلام. وعندما انتقلت عبادة ميثرا للرومان كان ميثرا يعتبر إله العهود  والمواثيق وكان العلامة على احترام العهد هي المصافحة باليد، علامة السلام لأن من  يصافح لا يحمل في يده سلاح ومن هنا ظهرت المصافحة (handshake) علامة  السلام والصداقة ومنها انتشرت لدول البحر  الأبيض و أوروبا  والعالم ".*
*  " في  التقليد الأرميني لعبادة ميثرا كان يعتقد أن ميثرا مقره في كهف  يخرج منه مرة واحدة في العام يولد فيها من جديد. في التقليد  الفارسي كانت تقام المعابد لميثرا في الكهوف لأنه من المعتقد أن العالم كله  عبارة عن كهف كبير خلقه ميثرا والعديد من الذبائح كانت تقدم للإله  ميثرا من مواشي وطيور وكان الكهنة يشربون مشروباً معيناً قبل تقدمهم إلى  مذبح الإله *
*- 64  -*​ *ميثرا  والشعب كان يجب عليه أن يجلد نفسه بالسياط علامة على  التطهر قبل التقدم للمذبح ".*
*  " يؤمن  أتباع ميثرا أن الأرواح البشرية تنزل على الأرض عند  الولادة ولكي ترجع إلى السماوات العليا مرة أخرى يجب أن تجتاز سبع سماوات  وكل ما زادت طاعة والتزام المؤمن يجتاز إحدى هذه السماوات ولذلك فمن أهم طقوس  المعتنقين لديانة ميثرا هو تسلق سلم رمزي عدد درجاته سبعة كل  درجة من معدن مختلف كرمز للصعود للسماوات العليا. من طقوس العبادة  للمؤمن الجديد بديانة ميثرا أنه يقرع الطبول ثم يتم رفع الستار عن تمثال  لميثرا وفي نهاية السلم الذي يصعده المؤمن الجديد يعطى تاج فيرفضه ويقول أن ميثرا  هو تاجه ثم يتم رسم علامة بالنار على جبهته على شكل X  داخل قرص رمزاً  لقرص الشمس لأن ميثرا إله الشمس. بعد هذا يأكل المؤمن الجديد رغيفاً من  الخبز يتم وضعه على إحدى الطبول في الشمس لكي يستلهم  قوته من الشمس ويشرب  الخمر علامة على الفرحة, بعد هذا يتعهد المؤمن بقطع كافة الروابط  العائلية مع أسرته ويرتبط بالمؤمنين بميثرا مثله فقط, ثم يقدم رغيفاً  من الخبز وكوباً من الماء لتمثال ميثرا. أثناء هذه الطقوس يصلى  الحاضرون مجموعة  صلوات تتحدث عن رحلة ميثرا التي أخترق فيها السماوات السبع راكبا على جواده  وهي مشابهة لقصة الإسراء والمعراج عند أصدقائنا المسلمين ".*
*  " بينما  كان الرجال يعبدون ميثرا كانت النساء (الزوجات والبنات)  يعبدن مجموعة أخرى من الآلهة النسائية الأخرى هذه العبادة للإلهة النسائية  كانت تتطلب منهم تقديم ذبيحة الثور للآلهة النسائية ولكن لماذا الثور  بالذات سنعرف بعد قليل. يتم عمل حفرة في الأرض وتوضع المؤمنة الجديدة  بالإلهة في حفرة ويتم إغراقها بدم الثور المذبوح والحفرة رمز للموت ودم  الثور رمز للتطهير وخروج المؤمنة الجديدة من الحفرة رمز لبداية  الحياة الجديدة و بعدها تصبح المؤمنة مساوية للإله.*
*  بعد  هذا قام الرجال  باقتباس نفس الطقس من النساء وكانوا يقومون بما يسمى معمودية ميثرا  وبعدها على الرجل أن يثبت شجاعته واستحقاقه للإيمان فكان يسبح في نهر ثائر أو  ينزل من على جرف عالي أو يقذف من وسط النيران ويداه مقيدتان وعيناه معصوبتان. بعد  هذا يتلقى المؤمن الجديد كلمة سر خاصة به وتكون محددة  لشخصيته مع باقي المؤمنين*
*- 65  -*​ * والآن نأتي  إلى الشعار الرئيسي للإله ميثرا الذي يصوره وهو يذبح الثور إلام  يشير؟!*
*  أولا  الثور يرمز إلى الرجولة والقوة الجنسية وذبح الإله ميثرا  للثور رمز لانتصار الروحانية في الإنسان على الشهوة  أو الجانب الحيواني  فيه. كما أنه رمز لانتصار الجانب النسائي الضعيف على القوة الذكورية  الغاشمة. وكما تقول الأسطورة فأن ميثرا تحالف مع الشمس التي طلبت منه  قتل الثور الحيواني وذهب الطفل ميثرا ليقتل الثور الذي كان يرعى في المراعي  الخضراء الواسعة ويأكل من خيرها وعندما رآه ميثرا أمسكه من القرنين و  جره إلى أحد الكهوف ولكن الثور هرب منه فعاد وأمسكه مرة أخرى من أنفه  (المنخار) وبعد أن أخذ الضوء الأخضر من الشمس سحب الثور بمساعدة  كلبه مرة أخرى  إلى الكهف وذبحه. بعد ذبح الثور خلق العالم وبدأ الزمن في الظهور (دوران الشمس) ومن  جسم الثور المقتول ظهرت النباتات  والمزروعات على الأرض ومن دمائه ظهرت الخمور. من هنا بداً الصراع بين الإله ميثرا  والإله أهريمان إله الظلام حتى نهاية الأيام ". *
*

  وتقول دائرة المعارف ويكيبيديا (Wikipedia)[7]: " أسرار  المثرية، أو أسرار ميثرا، كانت ديانة سرية وأصبحت علانية بين الجنود الرومان من  القرن الأول إلى القرن الرابع. ونأخذ معلوماتنا عن هذه الديانة من تفسيرات الوثائق  القديمة الباقية. ومعظم هذه الخصائص تصور ميثرا كمولود من صخرة، وأنه ضحى بثور.  وكان لدى من عبدوه نظام معقد من سبع درجات أولية. فقد تقابلوا في معابد تحت الأرض  بأعداد كبيرة والقليل فقط هو المعروف عنها. فقد ولد ميثرا من صخرة ويصور في معابده  وهو يذبح ثور بطريقة برج الثور. والقليل فقط معروف عن الإيمان المشارك لهذا.    *
*  تاريخ  وتطور الديانة المثرية: هناك نزاع  بين العلماء أن كان للمثرية أي ارتباط بفارس. وأصلها غامض. ولم تمارس أسرار المثرية  حتى القرن الأول الميلادي، حتى المعابد الفريدة التي تحت الأرض والتي ظهرت في  الكشوف الأثرية ترجع للربع الأخير من القرن الأول الميلادي. وترجع أقدم مواقع تشهد  لهذه الديانة لما بين 80 – 120م وليس قبل ذلك. بل ويرجع  أقدم كشف اثري لوثيقة مثرية يبين 

مثرا وهو  يذبح الثور لـ 98- 99م وهذا مجرد نقش لميثرا وهو يقتل الثور. وقد وجد في روما بدون  أي كتابة معه أو أي تفصيلات فقط مجرد نقش، وكذلك نقش أخر يعود لنفس التاريخ تقريباً  وبعض النقوش الأخرى من أزمنة مثيلة. بل ويعود أقدم نص لأسرار ميثرا في  تمثال يرجع لحوالي سنة 80م.*
*  وقد بدأت  الدراسة العلمية لميثرا مع فرانز كومونت (Franz  Cumont) الذي نشر مجلدين جمع نصوصاً مصدرية وصوراً في فرنسا في 1894 –  1900م. وافترض كومونت أن هذه الديانة الرومانية من ديانة الولاية الفارسية المازدية  (Mazdaism) الولاية التي انتشرت من الشرق. ولكن نظريات  كومونت رفضت كلية في أول مؤتمر للدراسات المثرية عقد سنة 1971م. وقد ظهرت نظريات  عديدة حديثه كلها لا تتفق مع نظريات كومونت.*
*  وقد بدأ  وجود المثرية يتلاشي في القرن الرابع الميلادي مع صعود المسيحية وانتشارها وأن كان  الإمبراطور يوليانس الجاحد (Julian  the Apostate – 331/332 – 26 يونيو 363م)، قد حاول إحيائها مرة أخرى، ولكن لا  يوجد أي دليل على استمرارها في القرن الخامس. وتقول نفس دائرة المعارف أن القليل  جدا هو المعروف عن هذه الديانة وعن طقوسها فلا يوجد أي أثر تركه لنا من عبدوه إلا  القليل النادر الذي لا يقدم لنا أي صورة حقيقة عن هذه الديانة وعن طقوسها، ولذا فمن  الصعب على علماء الآثار أن يقدموا لنا شيئاً واضحاً عنها. وهذا يؤكد لنا أن كل ما  بناه كومونت من افتراضات اثبت العلماء عدم صحتها، وكما سنبين حالاً، فأن كل ما  افترضه من تماثلاث أو مشابهات بين المسيح وميثرا لا أساس له ولا صحة بل من افترضه  وخياله!!*
*  من الواضح  مما ذكرناه أعلاه أن شخصية ميثرا، والتي لا تزال مجهولة بشكل كبير بالنسبة  *
*- 67  -*​ *للعلماء، قد  مرت بالعديد من التطورات والتبديلات والتحولات حتى أصبحت رمزاً لعبادة كاملة سميت  باسمه، ففي البداية نراه إلهاً هندياً قديماً يسمى مترا فيدي(Mitra - Vedic) يتبع مجموعة الديفا  (Devas) وهي مجموعة من الآلهة الكونية ويظهر مترا في  النصوص الهندية القديمة في صورة ثنائية مع الإله فارونا (Varuna) رب السماء، وهو إله شمسي وكان نموذجاً إلهياً للصدق  والصداقة وراعي  للعقود والاجتماعات.وانتقل مترا من الهند ليعبر الحدود إلى إيران ويظهر باسم ميثرا  (Mithra)، وكان يمثل إله الشمس، ويعد أكبر الإلهة في  الدين السابق للدين الزرادشتي، وبعد ظهور زرادشت ودعواه التوحيدية إلى أهورامزدا،  تواري ميثرا قليلاً،  لكنه عاد للظهور من جديد بعد وفاة زرادشت، وبمرور الوقت أخذ اسم أهورامزدا يتضاءل  أمام ميثرا. وما أن بدأ اسم ميثرا يعلو وينتشر في إيران القديمة، ظاهراً في صورة  الشاب الوسيم الذي تعلو رأسه هالة من النور تمثل العلاقة بينه وبين الشمس، حتى  تلقفه العالم اليوناني الروماني في القرون الأولي الميلادي ليصل إلى أقصى مدى من  الانتشار. وقد تحول من ميثرا أو ميثرا إلى ميثراس Mithras في اللسان  اللاتيني.*
*  ويعتبر  الأثري والمؤرخ البلجيكي فرانز كيومونتFranz Cumont  هو أول من درس ديانة ميثرا (Mithraism)[8] وقدمها للعالم  الغربي، ولأنه كان الأول في المجال فقد خلط بين ميثرا الروماني اليوناني وبين ميثرا  الإيراني، وقد كانت أبحاثة حتى منتصف القرن العشرين غير مشكوك فيها إلا إن المؤرخين  وعلماء الآثار بداية من منتصف القرن العشرين (1971م) وحتى الآن أثبتوا خطأ نظرية  كيومونت حول ميثرا[9].*
*  وهناك  نقطة هامة يجب أن نؤكد عليها وهي أنه لم يكن لديانة ميثرا أي كتب مقدسة، وأتباعه لم  يكتبوا أي شيء عن معتقداتهم الدينية، فقط كانت عبادته وأسطورته تتناقل شفوياً.  ومعظم ما نعرفه عن ميثرا مجرد تخمينات واستنتاجات خمنها واستنتجها من درسوا أسطورته  من خلال بعض النقوش والصور الأثرية التي ترجع إلىالقرنين الثاني والرابع الميلاديين. ومثل ما ذكرناه من إلهة وثنية وما سنذكره في  الصفحات التالية فقد قام الملحدون منذ جريف كرسبي وحتى الآن بعمل تماثلات أو  تشابهات أو تطابقات مفبركة بين ميثرا والرب يسوع المسيح مدعين أن المسيحية اقتبست  الكثير من حياة المسيح وتعاليمه وأعماله من أسطورة ميثرا!! وكما بينا من قبل أنهم  رتبوا حياة وأعمال وتعاليم المسيح ونسبوها لهذه الإلهة الأسطورية ثم عادوا وقالوا  أن المسيحية هي التي اقتبست هذه الأفكار من الأساطير الوثنية!! وفيما يلي أهم هذه  التلفيقات والفبركات التي أسموها تماثلات بين ميثرا والمسيح:*
*(1) قالوا  أن ميثرا ولد من عذراء مثلما ولد المسيح من عذراء: *
*ونحن نسأل؛ هل تقول أساطير ميثرا أنه ولد من عذراء؟ والإجابة هي لا! لأن  الأساطير تقول أنه ولد من صخرة أو من الأرض ذاتها ولا يمكن أن تكون الصخرة عذراء أو  غير عذراء لأنها جماد وكذلك الأرض!! فهل يمكن للصخرة أو الأرض أن تتزوج وتمارس  علاقات زواجية تتحول  بسببها إلى غير عذراء حتى تظل الصخرة التي لم تتزوج عذراء؟! فما يلفقه هؤلاء مجرد  تلفيقات مكشوفة، فتقول الأسطورة أنه خرج من الصخر الصلب، وهناك العديد من النقوش  التي تؤكد هذا، ولا يمكن أن يتصور أحد أن الصخرة مثيلة بالعذراء القديسة مريم ولا  بأي مخلوق بشري!! كما زعمت الكاتبة  الملحدة أكاريا (Acharya  S) والتي قالت في كتابها " شموس الله – The Suns of God  " أن الإله  الهندي مترا قد ولد من أنثى هي أديتي (Aditi)، " أم الآلهة "، غير المنتهكة 



والبازغة،  وهنا *
*- 69  -*​ *تستخدم كلمة  " dawn " بمعنى عذراء، وهذا ليس صحيحا أيضا حيث  إن كلمة (dawn) تعني فجر، كما أن أديتي لا  تعتبر عذراء، أديتي هي أم لعد غير معروف من الآلهة السمائية (celestial)[10]!! بل وتعترف  أخاريا (Acharya) أشهر من  يكتب الآن في هذه التلفيقات والفبركات أن مترا " ولد من الأنثى أديتي (Aditi) أم الآلهة، ثم راحت تلعب بالألفاظ فتقول " العذراء الناضجة أو غير  المنتهكة أو الأم العذراء "!! *
*  وتقول  دائرة المعارف البريطانية " أديتي (Aditi) كلمة سنسكريتية تعني " غير المحدود " وفي العبارة الفيدية  للأسطورة الهندية  فهي تشخيص لغير المحدود وأم لمجموعة من الإلهة السمائية  (the Ādityas). وكإلهة أولية يشار إليها كأم لإلهة عديدة بما  ذلك فيشنوا في تجسده الصغير وفي إعادة الظهور الأخير لكريشنا 000 فليس لدينا معرفة  بعدد أبنائها (the  Ādityas) أو هويتهم  وأبنائها "[11].*
*  ويقول  معجم ديانات وأساطير العالم أنها: " إلهة أم قديمة في الديانة الهندوسية. وتقول  الريج فيدا (Rig - Veda) أن أديتي كانت زوجة كاسيابا (Kasyapa) أو براهما  وأم أديتاس ومجموعة أخرى من صغار الإلهة، منهم مترا وأريامان وفارونا وداكسا  وانيزا. وفي بعض الروايات أنها أم الإله إندرا إله المطر. ليس لهذه الإلهة صورة  بشرية وإن كانوا يصورونها أحيانا في صورة بقرة "[12].*
*  إذا فهي،  بحسب الأساطير الهندية زوجة وأم لعدد غير معروف من الآلهة وليس لها صورة بشرية وإن  كانت تصور أحيانا في صورة بقرة!! والسؤال لهؤلاء الملحدين وأشياعهم كيف تكون عذراء  وهي زوجة وأم؟! وما وجه الشبه ببينها وبين العذراء وهي ليست بشرية ولا تصور في صورة  بشرية بل صورت في صورة بقرة؟! ما علاقة كل هذا بالعذراء القديسة مريم الإنسانة  وليست الإلهة أو البقرة؟! وأين هو وجه التشابه المزعوم والملفق؟! *
*  وتقول قصة  ميثرا الإيرانية أن ميثرا ولد سفاحا من علاقة بين أهورا مازدا وأمه!! ولكن لا يوجد  حمل من عذراء هنا!! *
*  وفيما يلي  عدة صور تصور مجموعة صور ميلاد ميثرا وانبثاقه من الحجر  وليس من عذراء ولا يبدو في الصور سوى ميثرا مع كوتس وكوتوباتس تابعيه الوحيدين اللذين يمثلان (الشروق  والغروب).*
*



*

















*- 71  -*​ *وكان أتباع  ميثرا  يحتفلون  بميلاده في معابدهم كل عام بتصوير انبثاقه من الحجر وكأنه ميلاد جديد  لا أكثر ولا  أقل. *
*  ويضيف  الباحث Punkish تعني أديتي بحسب المواقع الفلكية حر غير مرتبط،  سماء غير محدودة بالمقارنة بالأرض المحدودة إلهة فيدية  تمثل المولد الأولي لكل ما هو منبعث!! كل الفراغ الأبدي غير المحدود العمق الذي لا  يسبر غوره الذي يمثل الحجاب فوق غير المعروف!! والكثير من الأوصاف التي تجعلها  شيئاً غير محدود وليست مجرد أم سواء عذراء أو غير ذلك[13].*
*(2) قالوا  أن ميثرا ولد في 25 ديسمبر مثل المسيح!! وهو اليوم  الذي وافق الانقلاب الشتوي الشمسي، لكون ميثرا هو رب  الشمس.*
*والسؤال هنا متى ولد الرب يسوع المسيح؟ ومتى ولد ميثرا بحسب ما تقوله  الأساطير؟ وهل ولد الرب يسوع المسيح يوم 25 ديسمبر؟ وهل قالت أساطير ميثرا أنه ولد  يوم 25 ديسمبر؟ ونقول لهم أن هذا مجرد تلفيق في تلفيق!! فلم يذكر في الأناجيل  الأربعة ولا في أي سفر أخر من أسفار العهد الجديد أن الرب يسوع الرب يسوع المسيح  ولد يوم 25 ديسمبر، بل أن ما ذكره الإنجيل هو بشارة الملاك لزكريا الكاهن بميلاد  يوحنا المعمدان بقوله: " كان في أيام هيرودس ملك اليهودية كاهن اسمه زكريا من فرقة أبيا وامرأته  من بنات هرون واسمها إليصابات " (لو1  :5)، فقط " كان في أيام هيرودس "، ولم يسجل أي تفاصيل أخرى. وعن بشارة الملاك  للعذراء يقول: " وفي الشهر  السادس أرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله إلى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة إلى عذراء  مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف. واسم العذراء مريم " (لو1 :26و27). أما عن  ميلاده فيقول: " وفي تلك الأيام صدر أمر من أوغسطس قيصر  بان يكتتب كل المسكونة. وهذا الاكتتاب الأول جرى إذ كان كيرينيوس والي سورية. فذهب  الجميع ليكتتبوا كل واحد إلى مدينته. فصعد يوسف أيضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة  إلى اليهودية إلى مدينة داود التي تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود وعشيرته ليكتتب  مع مريم امرأته المخطوبة وهي حبلى. وبينما هما هناك تمّت أيامها لتلد. فولدت ابنها  البكر وقمطته وأضجعته في المذود إذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل " (لو2  :1-6). وفي كل ذلك لم يسجل يوم أو شهر مطلقا، كما لم تحدد السنة بدقة، فقد ارتبط  ميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح بهيرودس الملك وبالاكتتاب.*
*  هذا ما  قاله العهد الجديد فماذا قال آباء الكنيسة؟*
*  أكليمندس  السكندري يقدم لنا عدة أراء مختلفة حول تاريخ ميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح وأكليمندس  كان متواجدا بعد صعود الرب يسوع المسيح بحوالي 150 سنة، حيث يقول أن البعض قال أنه،  المسيح، ولد في 19 إبريل، والبعض الآخر في 10 مايو، في حين أكليمندس نفسه حدد هذا  اليوم بـ 17 نوفمبر. وإذانظرنا اليوم وجدنا أن الكنيسة الشرقية تحتفل بميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح في  يوم 29 كيهك، وهذا التقليد متبع منذ القرن الثاني الميلادي، ومنذ العام354 بعد  الميلاد تحتفل كنيسة روما وبعض  الكنائس الغربية بميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح في يوم 25 نوفمبر، وقد كان هذا اليوم قد  عد خطأ يوم الانقلاب الشتوي، حيث تطول الأيام من بعده، وقد كان يحتفل فيه  بعيد ميثرا  تعبيراً عن مولد الشمس التي لا تقهر، وما كاد القرن الرابع ينتهي حتى بدأت الكنائس  الغربية في الاحتفال بميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح يوم 25 ديسمبر من كل عام. واعتماد  الكنيسة الغربية يوم 25 ديسمبر من كل عام للاحتفال بميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح لا  يعتمد على علماللاهوت بل هو عبارة عن عرف واجتهاد من القائمين على الكنيسة وليس دين.  ولا يوجد أي ذكر عن تاريخ ميلاد ميثرا، لكن يعتقد انه ولد في يوم 25 من ديسمبر،  فتاريخ ميلاده غير  محدد.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*(3) الشبهة  الثالثة: تواجد الرعاة وقت الميلاد:*
*   قيل أن  هناك مجموعة من الرعاة شهدت ميلاد ميثرا، مثل ما حدث في حالة  الرب يسوع المسيح، وقد  زعم بهذا التلفيق فرانز كيومونت، الذي ذكرناه  أعلاه، في كتابه أسرار ميثرا (The Mysteries of  Mithras) المنشور عام 1903 والذي بينّا أن العلماء اثبتوا عدم صحة كل  نظرياته تقريباً!! *
*  فقد كان  ميلاد ميثرا، بحسب  الأساطير، عجيباً جداً، حيث أنه قد انبثق من صخرة صماء منتصباً تزين رأسه قلنسوة  فريجية، ويحمل في يده اليمنى سكيناً وفي اليسرى شعلة بددت *
*- 73  -*​ *ظلمة الليل.  وهناك نقش يظهر ميثرا وهو خارج من الصخرة ويساعده بعض الرجال،  الذين يفترض أنهم رعاة، لكن هذا النقش يعودإلى القرن  الرابع الميلادي، هذا بالإضافة لأن وقت ولادة ميثرا لم يكن البشر قدخلقوا  بعد.  أن قصة ولادة ميثرا قد تطورت على مدى السنيين، وأقدم النقوش التي  تتحدث عنها تعود  للقرن الرابع الميلادي، ولا يوجد نقوش تعود لما قبل ذلك[14].*
*   وإذا كان  الرجال الذين وصفوهم بالرعاة في أساطير ميثرا قد ساعدوه في  الخروج من الصخرة! فقصة  الرعاة في ميلاد المسيح مختلفة تماما، أولاً فهم  لم يحضروا ميلاده بل بشرتهم  الملائكة بميلاده: " وكان  في تلك الكورة رعاة متبدين  يحرسون حراسات الليل  على رعيتهم. وإذا ملاك  الرب وقف بهم ومجد الرب أضاء حولهم  فخافوا خوفا عظيما. فقال لهم الملاك لا  تخافوا. فها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون  لجميع الشعب. انه ولد لكم اليوم  في مدينة داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب. وهذه لكم  العلامة تجدون طفلا مقمطا  مضجعا في مذود ". كما ظهر جمهور من الملائكة من السماء  يسبحون ويهتفون  مسبحين بهذه المناسبة: " وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند  السماوي  مسبحين الله وقائلين المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس   المسرة ". " ولما مضت عنهم الملائكة إلى السماء قال الرجال الرعاة بعضهم  لبعض لنذهب  الآن إلى بيت لحم وننظر هذا الأمر الواقع الذي أعلمنا به الرب.  فجاءوا مسرعين  ووجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل مضجعا في المذود. فلما رأوه  اخبروا بالكلام الذي قيل لهم  عن هذا الصبي. وكل الذين سمعوا تعجبوا مما  قيل لهم من الرعاة " (لو2 :8-18). وهذا  لم يحدث في حالة ميثرا فأين هو وجه  التشابه أو التماثل؟؟!!*
*(4) الشبهة الرابعة: اعتبار ميثرا مسافر عظيم ومعلم  وسيد:*
*  قيل أن  ميثرا حمل لقب المعلم  متنقل (مشاء) مثله مثل الرب يسوع المسيح، يتنقل من مكان لآخر ليعلم الناس وينقل لهم  حكمته. وهنا  نؤكد أنه لا يوجد نقش واحد يقول أن ميثرا كان معلما، فلم يذكر  مطلقاً أنه  علم شيئاً، أو كان رحالة!! فمن أين أتوا بهذا إلهراء؟! وأين دعي أنه كان   معلماً: ماذا علم؟ وعلم من؟ ومتى؟  ونقول لمثل  هؤلاء أن أي قائد ديني يتوقع منه أن يكون معلماً لأتباعه ينقل  لهم حكمته، ولكن  ميثرا لم يكن له تعليم ولم تقل وثيقة واحدة أنه ترك  تعاليم لأتباعه!! وهنا نسأل؛ لو  كان ميثرا معلماً، فما الذي علمه؟ وأين  قامبتعليمه؟ومن الذين تلقوا عنه العلم؟لا يوجد أي كتابات أو نصوص عن أن ميثرا ترك تعاليم  للمؤمنين به. كما نسأل أيضاً؛ أين دعي سيداً؟  بالرغم  من أنه من الطبيعي أن يكون الإله سيدا!! ومع ذلك لم يقل نقش واحد أنه دعي  كذلك!!*
*(5)  الشبهة الخامسة: كان لميثرا، مثل المسيح أثنى عشر  تابعاً:*
*



   أورد كذلك فرانز كيومونت وتبعه العديد مقولة أنه كان لميثرا 12  تابعا  مثل تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح، بدون أن يقدم وثيقة أو دليل يقول بذلك[15]!!  فقط مجرد وجود عدة نقوش تصور ميثرا محاط باثني عشر برج فلكي!! فما علاقة الأتباع  بالأبراج؟! وأمامنا اثنان من هذه  النقوشالتي أساء البعض فهمها واعتبروا أن الأبراج الاثنى عشر المحيطةبميثرا هم أتباع ميثرا، في حين أن هذا النقش يصور ميلاد ميثرا بشكل  مختلف، حيث يعتقدأنه ولد من البيضة الكونية الأولي في المحيط الكوني فكانت الأبراج تحيط  به، حيث يوجد لميثرا العديد من قصص 



الولادة ولكن لا يوجد بينها أي ذكر لميلاد من عذراء!!*
*   أي أنه لم  يكن لميثرا اثنا عشر تابعاً، ولا يوجد أي دليل  على وجود  أتباع لميثرا في النقوش  محل الدراسة، فقد كان لميثرا الإيراني تابع واحد  فقط يدعى فارونا (Varuna)، وكان لميثرا الروماني رفيقان مساعدان حملا الشعلتين الصغيرتين  وهما كوتس (Cautes) وكوتوباتس  (Cautopates) وهما يمثلا الشروق والغروب، بينما يمثل ميثرا  الظهيرة حيث ترتفع الشمس في كبد السماء، كذلك فقد كان لميثرا أربع  رفاق من الحيوانات هم الأسد والكلب والثعبان والعقرب.أما محاولةالربط بين الأبراج الفلكية وعدد *
*التلاميذ  فهو نوع من أنواع الخلط الغير العلمي[16]. *
*6 – ميثرا،  مثل المسيح، وعد اتبعاه بالخلود:*
*   زعموا  بدون أي وثيقة أو دليل أو حتى إشارة من قريب أو بعيد أن ميثرا،  مثل المسيح وعد  أتباعه بالخلود!! ولا نعلم كيف يبيحون لأنفسهم مثل هذه  الفبركة وهذا التلفيق؟! وعلى  الرغم من أنه من الطبيعي أن يعد أي من يزعمون  أنهم آلهة أتباعهم بالخلود إلا أن  الوثائق الخاصة بميثرا لا تقول بمثل  ذلك على الإطلاق، بل تتكلم عن الارتقاء في  المستويات إلى الخلود بتقديمه  لدم الثور الذي ذبحة، وهذا غير الخلاص في المسيحية من  الخطية والذي تم بدم  المسيح. *
*7 – يقولون  أنه، مثل المسيح، صنع معجزات:*
*  ونقول  لهؤلاء أنه من الطبيعي أن ينسب لأي من يدعونه إله معجزات، فحتى  البسطاء والسذج في  جميع الأديان يدعون ذلك لمن يمكن أن نسميهم بأولياء  الله ويدعون الاستجابة لطلباتهم  مثل الحبل والولادة وشفاء المرضى 00 الخ  ومع ذلك فلا تقول وثيقة واحدة أو نقش واحد  أن ميثرا صنع معجزات مثل المسيح  أو يمكن أن تقتبس عنه وتنسب للمسيح مثل تحويل الماء  إلى خمر أو تهدئة  العاصفة 00 الخ  *
*8 – يزعمون  أن ميثرا كثور الشمس العظيم ضحى بنفسه لأجل سلام العالم: *
*   وما  يزعمونه هذا مجرد تلفيق ولا أساس له من الصحة ولا وجود له في أساطير  ميثرا، فميثرا  لم يقدم نفسه ولم يضحي بنفسه بمعنى أنه مات من أجل خطايا  البشرية، ولم يكن هو ثور  الشمس العظيم كما لفقوا، ولكنه هو الذي قتل  الثور.  وتقول الأساطير أن ميثرا  قام بالتضحية بالثور المقدس لكي يخرج من جسد الثور النباتات  والأعشاب، ومن نخاعه الشوكيبذرة القمح ومن دمه العنب الذي يعطي الشراب المقدس (هناك نصوص تتحدث عن  أن منيالثور خرجت  منه الكائنات وجسد الثور كان أصل النباتات)، وجدير بالذكر أنه فيالنصوص الزرادشتية فإن قتل الثور المقدس كان عمل أهريمان، وفي يوم  القيامة سيعادالتضحية بالثور من جديد على يد رب الأرباب ومن شحم ونخاع الثور سيكتسب  البشر الخلود[17].*
*  وهنا نقول  لمثل هؤلاء الملفقين؛ أين قيل أنه كان مخلصاً؟ أو  مكفراً للذنوب  أو  فادياً لخطايا البشر؟ تقول الأسطورة أنه ضحى بثور مقدس لكي يخلق  الحياة، هو الذي  قدم الثور ليخلق لا ليفدي، كما أنه هو الذي قدم الثور ولم  يكن هو الذبيحة، فقد قدم  المسيح نفسه ذبيحة عن خطايا العالم "  فإذ ذاك  (المسيح) كان يجب أن يتألم مرارا كثيرة منذ تأسيس العالم ولكنه  الآن قد اظهر مرة  عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه " (عب9  :26)، " وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل  بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد  فداء أبديا " (عب9 :12). كما أنه لا يوجد  في ديانة ميثرا ما يسمى بتكفير  الخطايا. *
*9 -  الشبهة السابعة: العشاء الأخير:*
*  قيل أن  ميثرا قد تناول العشاء الأخير، وتحدث فيه  قائلاً " من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير  ".*
*  وتقول  الأساطير أنه بعد أن ضحى ميثرا بالثور المقدس ليخلق الحياة، تناول طعام العشاء مع  هيليوس (Helios)، رب الشمس،  وفي نقش آخر يظهر فيه ميثرا يتناول الطعام مع  الشمس  ذاتها وذلك قبل أن يدخل السماء مع باقي الإلهة، وكانت الوجبة التي  تناولها ميثرا  مكونة من (الخبز، الماء، النبيذ واللحم) وقد كان أتباع  ميثرا يتناولون  هذه الوجبة  أثناء طقوسهم.ولا يوجد في كل أساطير ميثرا أي شيء يشبه العشاء الرباني على الإطلاق،  وإنما هو تلفيق الملفقين[18]!!*
*  وقد قيل  أنه وجد نقش يقول مثل هذه العبارة التي قالها المسيح منسوبة لميثرا، وبعد الدراسة  تبين الآتي، كما قال Godwin  أن النقش " هو لنقش فارسي " ولكنه لم يقدم وثيقة ولا تاريخاً للنص،  ولم  يقل أين وجده، هكذا كلام مرسل!! إلى أن وجد العلماء في كتابات (Vermaseren) قوله أن هذا النص يرجع للعصور الوسطى وأن قائله المنسوب إليه ليس  هو ميثرا بل (Zarathustra)!! وهذا يعني أن النص مأخوذ من المسيحية وليس العكس.*
*10 – تضحيته  السنوية هي فصح المجوس الذي هو كفارة رمزية وعربون إعادة الميلاد الجسداني  والأخلاقي!! *
*   وبالرغم  من أن هذه العبارة غامضة فهي ملفقة ومزيفة، فلم يحدث أنه كان  لميثرا احتفال سنوي  لما أسموه بتضحية ميثرا!! إلا مرة واحدة في التاريخ!!  وقد استخدم هؤلاء الملفقون  تعبيراً مسيحياً يهودياً (كفارة الفصح) ليوحوا  بوجود تماثل بين طقوس ميثرا والطقوس  المسيحية *
*10 – زعموا  أن ميثرا مثل المسيح صلب ومات ودفن ثلاثة أيام وقام:*
*   ونسأل  هؤلاء من أين أتوا بهذا التلفيق؟! فلا توجد وثيقة أو نقش خاص  بميثرا يقول أنه مات  أو دفن، بل ويقول أحد العلماء الدارسين لهذه الأساطير  الميثرية ويدعى جوردون  (Gordon): "  لا يوجد موت في أساطير ميثرا "، وبالتالي لا  توجد قيامة من الموت لكي  يحتفلوا بها، وتقول أساطير ميثرا أنه بعد أن أنهى مهمته  الأرضية صعد حياً  إلى السماء في عربة تجرها الخيول السماوية، فهو لم يمت ولم يمسه  سوء ولا  أذى. إنما موضوع الصليب ما هو إلا مزاعم لفقوها!!*
*  ولكن  أثنان من هؤلاء الملفقين (Freke and  Gandy [Frek.JM, 56])  استغلوا عبارة قيلت في كتابات العلامة ترتليان وزعموا أن أتباع  ميثرا  انشئوا قصة لميثرا مثيلة تعطي إيحاء بالقيامة!! ولكن عبارة ترتليان قيلت  بعد  العهد الجديد بحوالي 250 سنة، ولا يمكن أن تعني ما قاله حيث يقول نص  عبارة ترتليان  الهامشية، أي التي كتبها في هامش كتابه (Against Heretics, chapter 40)  : " إذا كانت تسعفني الذاكرة  ميثرا هناك (في مملكة الشيطان) يضع  ميثرا  علاماته على جباه جنوده ويحتفل بقربان من الخبز ويقدم صور للقيامة وأمام  سيف  يكلل بتاج 00"[19].  ونقول  لهؤلاء أن ترتليان ليس مرجعا في ديانة ميثرا بل أنه يتكلم عن شيء  يحاول أن يتذكره،  فهل يني هؤلاء عقائدهم على ما يتذكره ترتليان عن شيء من  الواضح أنه لا يعرفه بل سمع  عنه شيئاَ يحاول أن يتذكره؟!*
*12 – زعموا  أنه كان يحتفل بميثرا، مثل المسيح، في الفصح ويوم الأحد: *
*   وهذا  الكلام مجرد تلفيق، فقد كان يحتفل بميثرا الإيراني في 8 أكتوبر وفي  12 – 16 سبتمبر،  وعيد المواشي في 12 – 16 أكتوبر، كما كانوا يحتفلون في  الاعتدال الربيعي، وقد كانت  مجرد احتفالات موسمية لا علاقة لها لا بقيامة  المسيح، ولا بموت لميثرا أو قيامته  مزعومة له. وكان الرومان يحتفلون  بميثرا يوم الأحد. وهذا لا علاقة له بيوم الأحد  المسيحي لأن المسيح قام في  اليوم الأول من الأسبوع اليهودي وهو التالي بعد السبت،  يوم الراحة  اليهودي، وكان اليوم واحد، أو رقم واحد في الأسبوع، وتصادف أن هذا اليوم   الأول كان معروفا عند الرومان بيوم الشمس. ومن ثم فلا علاقة بين الاثنين  على  الإطلاق.  *
*12 -  الألقاب المتشابهة:قيل أن ميثرا قد حمل نفس الألقاب التي حملها الرب يسوع المسيح، فهو  المنقذوالفادي،  والراعي الصالح، وابن الله، الطريق والحق والضوء، الكلمة، الوسيط.*
*   ونؤكد لهم  أن ميثرا لم يكن ابن لأي إله سواء كان هذا الإله (أهورامزدا  أو هيليوس)، بل كان  حليفا لرب الشمس هيليوس، كذلك فهو لم يكن منقذاً أو  فادياً للبشر،ولم يطلق عليه أي من الألقاب السابقة باستثناء لقبي الكلمة  (logos) والوسيط.وبالنسبة للقب الكلمة فميثرا لم يلقب بالكلمة الحية (living word)، وهو لقب  الرب  يسوع المسيح، ومفهوم الكلمة موجود في العهد القديم وفي كتابات  أقتبسها المسيحيون من  فيلو الفيلسوف اليهودي الذي عاش قبل ظهور ميثرا بزمن  طويل، أما لقب الوسيط فميثرا  كان وسيط بين الخير والشر بينما الرب يسوع  المسيح كان وسيطاً بين الله  والإنسان.*
*  والجدير  بالذكر أن ديانة ميثرا كانت ديانة ذكورية جداً، فقد كانت عقيدة سرية  موقوفة على  المحاربين، ولم تكن تقبل بانضمام النساء للديانة. وقد دخلت هذه الديانة في صراع مع  المسيحية، انتهت بانتصار المسيحية.*

*- 79  -*​
*
* *[1]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mithra*​ *http://www.well.com/~davidu/mithras.html*​
*2 قاموس  أديان ومعتقدات شعوب العالم ص 492.*

*3  السابق ص  492.*
*- 62  -*​
*[4]Encyclopedia  Britannica. Mithra.*​
*[5]Encyclopedia Britannica.  Mithra.*​
*[6]http://www.farvardyn.com/mithras.php*​ *- 63 -*​
*[7]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mithra*​ *- 66 -*​
*[8]http://www.sacred-texts.com/cla/mom/index.htm*​
*[9]http://www.tektonics.org/copycat/mithra.html*​ *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mithraic_Mysteries*​ *- 68 -*​
*[10] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aditi*​
*[11]Encyclopedia Britannica. Aditi. *​
*12 معجم  ديانات وأساطير العالم ص 47.*
*- 70  -*​
*[13]http://www.tektonics.org/copycat/mithra.html*​ *- 72 -*​
*[14]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mithraic_Mysteries  *​ *- 74 -*​
*[15]http://www.sacred-texts.com/cla/mom/index.htm*​ *- 75 -*​
*[16]http://www.tektonics.org/copycat/mithra.html*​ *- 76 -*​
*[17] http://www.tektonics.org/copycat/mithra.html*​
*[18]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mithraic_Mysteries*​ *- 77 -*​
*[19]http://www.tektonics.org/copycat/mithra.html*​ *- 78  -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل  الرابع*​ *هل هناك  تشابه أو تماثل*​ *بين المسيح  وآتيس وأدونيس وديوناسيوس*​ *

1 – هل هناك تشابه أو تماثل بين المسيح وآتيس[1]:*
*  آتيس هو  أحد الآلهة اليونانية ويعرف بأنه كان محباً للإلهة الأم سيبيل (Cybele) في الأساطير الفريجية والليدية، وقد ولد آتيس 1200 ق م، واعتبروه  دائما نصف إله محلي في فريجيا. وتأتي أولى معلوماتنا عن آتيس من المؤرخ الإغريقي  الشهير هيرودوت (Herodotus)، والذي يقول عنه أنه كان راعياً من فريجيا وابنا للملك كروسيوس  ملك ليديا. وقد رأى ملك فريجيا حلماً سيئاً رأي فيه ابنه قد قتل برمح حديدي، وبسبب  ذلك رفض أن يسمح لآتيس أن يخرج ليصطاد خنزير بري، حتى أقنعه آتيس نفسه أنه سيكون  جيداً.  ولأنه ظل قلقا على الصبي فقد أجر كروسيوس رجلا يدعى أدرياستوس ومنحه  القداسة ليحفظ سلامة ابنه في الصيد. ولسوء الحظ فقد خطا خطوة ثقيلة بسخرية عندما  صوب أدرياستوس بسهمه تجاه خنزير بري وأخطأه وأصاب آتيس فقتله.   *
*  تقول عنه  " دائرة معارف الآلهة والأرواح الإغريقية والكائنات الأسطورية " (Encyclopedia  Greek Gods, Spirits, Monsters)، نقلا عن كبار الكتاب الإغريق قبل الميلاد: أنه " الراعي الجميل  ابن نانا في مدينة فريجية، وأن قصته رويت بطرق مختلفة. فبحسب أوفيد (Ovid)، فقد أحبت سيبيل الراعي الجميل وجعلته كاهنها بشرط أن يحفظ عفته  بغير فساد، ولكن آتيس كسر العهد مع إحدى الحوريات ابنة نهر الإله سنجاريوس  (Sangarius)، فألقته الإلهة إلى حالة من الجنون حيث فقد نفسه. وعندما حاول أن  يضع نهاية لحياته كنتيجة لذلك حولته سيبيل إلى شجرة  (firtree)، وبذلك أصبح من ذلك الوقت فصاعدا مكرسا لها، وأمرت أن يخصي كهنتها  أنفسهم في المستقبل 00 وتقول قصة أخرى أن آتيس الذي كان كاهناً لسيبيل هرب إلى  الغابة ليهرب من الإثارة الجنسية إلى ملك فريجية، ولكنهم أدركوه ولكنه ناضل بقوة  وضلل ملاحقيه. ومن ثم فقد أنتقم الملك المائت منه بتوجيه ضربة له، لآتيس، وفي  اللحظة التي كان فيها آتيس في النزع الأخير وجده كهنة سيبيل تحت شجرة (firtree)، فحملوه إلى معبد الإلهة وحاولوا أن يستعيدوه للحياة، ولكن دون  جدوى. وأوصت سبيل كهنتها أن ينوحوا على آتيس  سنويا في رثاء مهيب، ومن ذلك الوقت  فصاعدا أعتاد كهنتها أن يخصوا أنفسهم00 وتقول رواية ثالثة عندما أنجب الملك الفريجي مايون (Maeon)، ابنته سيبيل، كانت تطعمها النمور وكانت تربيها راعيات الغنم  وفيما بعد تزوجت آتيس، والذي سمي فيما بعد باباس، سراً، وفي تلك الأثناء أدرك والدا  سيبيل ذلك وأخذوها بلطف ولكن لما أصبح اتصالها بآتيس معروفا لهم، أمر مايون أن يوضع  كل من آتيس وراعيات، الأغنام التي عاشت بينهن، للموت. فجنت سيبيل من الحزن بسبب فعل  أبيها واجتازت القطر وهي تنوح عاليا مع صوت الآلات النحاسية، وأصيبت فريجيا بوباء  وآلم. وكانت الأوامر الإلهية أنه يجب أن يدفن آتيس وتقدم الكرامة الإلهية لسيبيل  ونظراً لأن جسد الشاب كان في حالة تحلل فقد وجهت كرامة الجنازة لصورة له والتي صارت  بديلاً له 00 وبحسب رواية رابعة 00 كان آتيس أبنا لملك فريجية كالوس، والذي كان  بحسب الطبيعة يجب أن يعلن عن سلالته. وعندما كبر ذهب إلى ليديا حيث أدخل عبادة  سيبيل. وحفظت الإلهة الشاكرة له هذا الارتباط منه، مما جعل الإله زيوس في غضبه أن  يرسل خنزيرا بريا إلى ليديا فقتل الكثير من الساكنين هناك وبينهم آتيس نفسه،  واعتقدوا أن آتيس دفن في بسينوس تحت جبل أجدستس. وعُبد في هيكل سيبيل بالاشتراك مع  الإلهة. *
*  وقد تم  تصويره في الفن ممثلا في هيئة راعيا يعزف بالفلوت وفي يده عصا. ويبدو أن*
*- 81  -*​ *



 عبادته قد جاءت في تاريخ متأخر. كما تمثل الأساطير آتيس شخصاً  مزدوج الطبيعة، ذكرا وأنثى مركزين في بعض. *
*  هذا ما  جاء عنه في هذه الدائرة المتخصصة جدا نقلا عن عشرات الكتاب الإغريق الذين كتبوا عنه  قبل الميلاد[2].   *
*  وجاء عنه  في قاموس أديان ومعتقدات شعوب العالم: " آتيس رب الانتقام عند الفريجيين (أهل إقليم  فريجيا بآسيا الصغرى)، يقال في رواية أنه قتل بواسطة خنزير، مثل " أدونيس " في  فينيقيا. وكان آتيس إله نمو النبات، وكان ابنا للإلهة سيبيل وأحيانا حبيبا لها في  أساطير أخرى. إن أمه نانا حملت به وهي عذراء، وأرضعته من حليب عنزة حتى كبر، ومن  هنا كان اسمه آتيس أي التيس الذي كان من الحيوانات المقدسة. وسيبيل الربة العظيمة  لآسيا الصغرى وواهبة وفرة الإنتاج. وكان هنالك احتفال في الاعتدال الربيعي ركز على  الموت ثم رجوع الحياة من رب النماء. ولذلك يجد آتيس قبولا كبيرا لدى الإغريق، ولكنه  أقر رسميا من قبل الرومان في زمن كلوديوس  بعدئذ أصبح إله الشمس، كلي القدرة وواعد  بالحياة الأبدية لتابعيه، وفي الفن يصور كشاب، مرتديا غطاء الرأس الفريجي المميز  "[3].*
*  ويقول  معجم ديانات وأساطير العالم: " آتيس إله الموت والبعث الفريجي، سنويا تفرح وتحزن في  عيد الربيع. كان آتيس راعي غنم وسيم أحبته الربة سيبيل أم الآلهة، وكان معبدها  الرئيسي في فرجينا وهو اسم لمنطقة واسعة في آسيا الصغرى. وتروي بعض الأساطير أن  آتيس هو ابن سيبيل وأن أمه هي الإلهة العذراء نانا: حملت فيه بأن وضعت لوزة ناضجة  في صدرها. وأن كان موته هو الدافع الأول للأسطورة؛ ففي بعض الروايات: قتله خنزير  بري، وفي رواية أخرى أن آتيس خصى نفسه تحت شجرة صنوبر، وأنه نزف حتى مات. وانتشرت  عبادة آتيس وسيبيل في روما في القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد. في صورة من خشب الصنوبر  المغطى بزهر البنفسج. ويقام حداد سنوي كذلك الذي كان يقام لتموز وأدونيس. ويقوم  كهنة سيبيل في فصل الربيع ببتر أجزاء منه، بل أن بعض الكهنة يخصون أنفسهم فيما يروي  الشاعر الروماني كاتولوس "[4].  *
*  ومثلما  فعل المشككون مع كريشنا وبوذا وحورس وغيرهم فعلوا مع آتيس وقالوا أن هناك عشر  تماثلات أو تشابهات بينه وبين المسيح!!*
*1 – قالوا  أن آتيس ولد في 25 ديسمبر مثل المسيح من العذراء نانا:*
*  وهذا  الكلام مجرد تلفيق وأكاذيب فلا تذكر أسطورة واحدة من أساطير آتيس أنه ولد يوم 25  ديسمبر على الإطلاق!! وعلى الرغم من أن أسطورة واحدة فقط، جاءت من أوفيد  (Ovid)، ولم تكن هي الأسطورة الرئيسية، قالت أنه ولد من الإلهة نانا بدون  تدخل جنسي، فلم يذكر نص واحد أنها كانت عذراء بل وصفت بأم الآلهة!! ولم يذكر  هيرودوت أول من كتب عن آتيس أي شيء من هذا القبيل، وإنما جاءت هذه الأسطورة متأخرة  جداً. وتقول أسطورة أخرى أن الإله  زيوس Zeus كبير  الآلهة، أنجب بطريق الخطأ إلهاً (غول أو وحش خرافي) من الأرض، وكان زيوس يريد أن  يضاجع الأرض (وهي حسبالأسطورة  سيبيل نفسها) 

وكانت سيبيل  تنام على صخرة تسمي أجدوAgdo  ، لكن زيوس لميقدر أن  يضاجعها فضاجع الصخرة فخرج من الصخرة هذا الإله الذي أطلق عليه اسم  أجديتيس Agdistis وقد كان  يحمل الأعضاء الذكرية والأنثوية معاً (خنثى)، وقد خافتالأرباب من  هذا المخلوق حيث أنه كان يتميز بقوة جبارة، بالإضافة لكونه يحمل  الخصائصالذكرية  والأنثوية معا، فقام أحد الآلهة (ليبر أو ديونيسيوس(Liber–Dionysus)بوضع منوم  في شراب أجديتيس، وانتهز  فرصة نومه فربط يديه في عضوه الذكري (  قضيبه)،فلما استيقظ  أجديتيس حاول أن يحل وثاقه، فقطع قضيبه، وخصى نفسه، فتناثر دمه على وجه الأرض لتنبت  أشجار اللوز.  وذات يوم خرجت الحورية نانا  (Nana)ابنة نهر  سنجاريوس (Sangarius) لتجمع بعض حبات اللوز، فوضعت حبة بين ثدييها فاختفت حبة اللوز  ووجدتنفسها حامل،  وبعد فترة أنجبت آتيس (في بعض الأساطير نقرأ أن نانا وضعت بين ثدييهاثمرة رمان  وكانت هي السبب في الحمل بآتيس. وفي أساطير أخرى نرى أن آتيس ولد من  شجرةاللوز  مباشرة).  وبعد ولادة  آتيس تخلت نانا عنه وعهدت برعايته لماعز، ولما كبر آتيس كان شديد الوسامة يحمل جمال  الأرباب "[5].*
*  وهنا نرى  عدة روايات أسطورية متعارضة لميلاد آتيس، وكلها لا تتفق مع ميلاد المسيح، الذي لم  يحدد الكتاب المقدس اليوم أو الشهر الذي ولد فيه، كما لم يحتفل مطلقا بميلاد آتيس  في 25 ديسمبر ولم يذكر ذلك في أسطورة من الأساطير. أما من جهة الميلاد من عذراء فلا  يوجد في أساطير آتيس سوى أساطير غير منطقية ولا يقبلها العقل ولا تقول واحدة منها  أنه ولد من عذراء!! *
*2 – قالوا  أنه صلب ومات فداء للبشرية: بل وزعموا أن آتيس قام من الموت بعد ثلاثة أيام في 25  مارس! وفي 22 مارس سقطت شجرة الصنوبر " وصورة إله كانت ملتصقة بها، وذلك بسبب  تعليقه عليها وصلبه "!! كما زعموا أنه ربُط من رجليه على شجرة مثل الحمل، وبلا شك  فقد سمر على الشجرة! كما زعموا أن كهنة آتيس وجوا مقبرته فيما بعد  فارغة!!*
*  وهذا  الكلام غير صحيح ولا يوجد له ذكر في أي أسطورة خاصة بآتيس، وقد أجمع العلماء على أن  آتيس لم يصلب بل مات، كما بينا بسهم من حارسة أو بعد أن خصى نفسه ونزف حتى الموت.  ولم يكن مخلصا على الإطلاق. ويقول المؤرخ الوثني داماسيوس (Damascius 480 – 550م) أنه حلم حلما رأى فيه احتفال بآتيس يحتفل فيه بالخلاص  من الهاوية. وفي أساطير أخرى نرى أنه كان حارسا للقبور، مثل بعض الآلهة الأخرى التي  كان تحرس القبور من الدنس. كما أن الإشارة لآتيس كمرجع للحزن والنواح ولكنه عندما  يأتي إلى شواهد القبور المكرسة لآتيس وسيبيل فهما متساويان في النسيان للفوائد  الخاصة بالحياة في المستقبل كضمانة في الحالة الدينية. *
*  ولكي تتضح  الصورة أكثر فلننظر مرة أخرى لقصة آتيس ونرى كيفية موته، حيث تقول الأساطير أنه كبر  وكان جماله مضرب الأمثال، وفي نفس الوقت، كان أجديتيس الذي أصبح امرأة بعد أن  فقدقضيبه،  وتحول إلى صورة سيبيل (أصبحت سيبيل جده وأم، بل وحبيبة آتيس في وقت واحد) ووقعت في  حبآتيس. وكان  آتيس بعد أن ربته الماعز قد تبناه أبوان، ولما علما بحب سيبيل له أرسلاه إلى مملكة  بيسينوس(Pessinos)،أنطاليا  اليوم في تركيا، لكي يتزوج من بنت ملكبيسينوس  الملك ميداس (Midas)، وأثناء حفل الزفاف اقتحمت سيبيل الحفل وأظهرت قوتها الخارقة، فما  أن شاهدها المدعون والملك وآتيس حتى جن جنونهم، فهرب آتيس من الحفلإلى غابة قريبة وتحت شجرة صنوبر قام بقطع قضيبه وأخصى نفسه ومات ومن دمه  خلقت بعض أنواع الزهور، وكذلك فعل الملك ميداس فقد قام بإخصاء نفسه. وصار هذا، فيما  بعد، طقس يتبعه أتباع الديانة. فحزنت سيبيل على موت آتيس، وطلبت من زيوس أن  يعيدهللحياة من  جديد، لكن زيوس لم يسمح بذلك، لكنه سمح ببقاء جسده بدون تحلل، وأن يستمر شعره في  النمو ويتحرك أصبعه الأصغر دليلاً على حياته فقط، وقد حزنت سيبيل وندمت  وبكتحبيبها  القتيل.*
*  وهناك  أسطورة أخرى تتحدث عن غيرة زيوس من آتيس لأن سيبيل أحبته،فقام بإرسال خنزير بري لقتله، بينما تقول أسطورة أخرى أن الملك قام  باغتصاب آتيس وقتله.*
*  وهكذا لا  تقول أسطورة واحدة أنه صلب بل قتل بسهم أو مات عندما خصى نفسه، وكان عاشقا لأمه!!  كما لم يقم من الموت، وكما ذكرنا سابقاً، فقد رفض زيوس أعادتهللحياة وكل  ما سمح له به زيوس أن يبقى جسده بدون تعفن وأن ينمو شعره!!ولم يهبط  آتيس إلى الجحيم، بل يعتقد أنها تأثير مسيحي صبغ ديانةسيبيل  وآتيس.وتقوم  طقوس ديانة سيبيل وآتيس على عبادة الربة الأم سيبيل وأبنهاوعشيقها  آتيس، بعكس المسيحية التي تعبد المسيح في صورة الرب المتجسد أو تعبد المسيح (على  انه ابن الله) والله.*
*  وقد تحول آتيس إلى رمز للشمس، واعتنق أتباعه فكرهإعادة  ولادته من جديد ترجع للعام 376 بعد الميلاد، وهي كما يعتقد علماء  التاريخوالآثار  تعود لتأثير مسيحي على ديانة آتيس وليس العكس.*

*- 85  -*​ *3 – قالوا أن أتباعه كانوا يأكلون جسده كخبز:*
*فقد أدعى بعض المشككين أنه كان هناك شكل ما من العشاء الرباني، حيث  كانوا يأكلونه من دف صغير ويشربونه من صنج نحاسي!! والغريب أنه لا يوجد في أسطورة  واحدة شيئاً من مثل ذلك، بل يخمن الكاتب الملفق ويزعم بدون وثيقة أو دليل قائلاً في  هامش كلامه: " وما كانوا يأكلونه غير مسجل ولكن في أغلب الظن أنه كان خبزا وخمراً!!  بل ويقول أحد هؤلاء أن " ما كانوا يأكلونه ويشربونه لا نعرف عنه شيئاً "!! ولم يقل  كلمة واحدة عن خبز وخمر!! بل ويؤكد أحد العلماء (Vermaseren) أن الخبز والخمر كانا محرمان في احتفالات آتيس ولذا يفترض أنهم  كانوا يشربون اللبن باختيارهم، وإذا تناولوا الخبز والخمر كوجبة خفيفة فقد كان هذا  استثناء للقاعدة. *
*4 – وقالوا  أن الكهنة كانوا مخصيون لأجل ملكوت السموات:*
*  وقد كان  بعض كهنة آتيس يخصون أنفسهم، ولكن ليس لأجل ملكوت السموات بل تقليد لآتيس الذي خصى  نفسه بسبب الحزن، كما تقول بعض الأساطير المتأخرة. كما ارتدى الكهنة ملابس لها شكل  صليبي وجلدوا أنفسهم ورقصوا في جنون. فهل هذا له صلة أيضا بالمسيح والمسيحية؟! كما  سخر الكتاب المسيحيون من آتيس لأنه خصى نفسه ولأن كهنته يتبعون مثاله في ذلك ويخصون  أنفسهم، كما أعتبرهم بعض الكتاب الرومان من أمثال جوفينال وسينيكا أغبياء بسبب ذلك.  واشترك الرومان مع المسيحيين في قولهم أن خصي النفس هو فساد جنسي وانحلال.  *
*5 – كان  آتيس ابنا إلهيا مع الآب:*
*  وهذا مجرد  كذب وتلفيق فقد كان آتيس حفيد لزيوس، كما كان ابناً لنانا، من علاقة جنسية مع زيوس،  ولكن اللقب " أبنا إلهياً " ليس صحيحاً، فقد دعي ابنا لزيوس بعلاقة زواجية كما دعي  حفيده ولم يكن ابنا بالمفهوم المسيحي، واحد مع الآب في الجوهر. وبرغم من أنه دعي  أباً لكنه كان عشيقا لسيبيل الإلهة الأم. ولم يقل أحد أن بنوته مثل بنوة المسيح،  فالمسيح بلاهوته واحد مع الآب ومن الآب وفي حضن الآب ومولود من الآب كولادة النور  من النور، ولكن آتيس كإله مولود من إلهة!! *
*- 86  -*​ *6 – ويزعم  أحد هؤلاء المشككين بقولهم: " أنه صلب على شجرة ومنها سال دمه ليفدي الأرض ".  *
*  وهذا  التلفيق لا وجود له ولا أساس ولا مصدر في كل أساطير آتيس على الإطلاق. بل هو مات  تحت شجرة بعد أن خصى نفسه وظل ينزف حتى الموت ونبت بسبب دمه بعض الأزهار، خاصة زهرة  البنفسج، في بعض الأساطير.*
*7 – ويزعم  المشككون أن آتيس قام من الموت:*
*  وهذا  الكلام غير صحيح بالمرة فلا يوجد أي أثر أو دليل من القرون السابقة للميلاد يقول  بمثل هذا التلفيق، بل يذكر تقويم يرجع لسنة 354 م أنه كان لآتيس ستة أعياد رومانية  يحتفل بها في 15 و22 و24 و25 و26 و27 مارس، فقد كانوا يحتفلون في 22 مارس لشجرة  الصنوبر التي مات تحتها آتيس ثم قطعت وهي تصوير عاطفي لآتيس، وعلى الرغم من أنها  تمثل موته تحت الشجرة، فقد ربطوا الاحتفال بين موته والشجرة. وهذا لم يكن أكثر من  تصوير عملي للمشهد الذي كان يُحمل فيه تمثال. وهناك احتفال يوم في 27 مارس، وهو  الاحتفال الوحيد الذي يستشهد به ويرجع لسنة 50 للميلاد. وقد ذكر أحد الكتاب في  القرن السادس للميلاد أن الإمبراطور كلوديوس (41 -45 م) أسس الاحتفال في 22 من  مارس، هذا الاحتفال الذي كان يجلد فيه كهنة آتيس أنفسهم.*
*  وهناك  احتفال في 25 مارس؟ يسمى هيلاريا (Hilaria)، وهو عبارة عن عودة من العالم السفلي ويدل ضمناً على نوع من  القيامة (ولكن ليس بشكل ظاهر ومباشر)، وهذا الاحتفال لا ذكر له في أي مصدر قبل  القرن الثالث أو القرن الرابع للميلاد، ويصور آتيس فقط يرقص، وفي باكر القرن الرابع  قبل الميلاد كان هناك تصوير لعودته من الموت بطريقة أو أخرى، ولكنها ليست قيامة  بالمفهوم المسيحي، أي عودة الروح للجسد وقيامته من الموت. كما لا يذكر أي مصدر، في  أي أسطورة من الأساطير التي تقال عن آتيس ولا يوجد أي أثر في المصادر المعاصرة عن  فكرة قيامة لآتيس بالمعنى المعروف، بل حديث عن حفظ جسده من الفساد، كما لم يكن لهذه  الصورة الأسطورية التي تتحدث عن حفظ جسد آتيس من التحلل ومقدرته على النمو والحركة،  أي ملامح متميزة. *
*- 87  -*​ *  وأخيرا  نلخص ما سبق، وهو الذي توصل إليه العلماء، ونقول أن كل ما جاء من معلومات تفصيلية  عن هذه الاحتفالات ومقابلتها مع التماثلات المزعومة مع المسيحية قد جاءت إلينا من  كتاب مسيحيين متأخرين. مثل فيرميكوس ماتيرنوس (Firmicus  Maternus, 350AD) من القرن الرابع الميلادي (350 للميلاد)، والذي قال أن آتيس عاد  للحياة ليريح سيبيل، وربط قيامة آتيس بعودة الخضرة، وهكذا يؤكد العلماء أن تعبير "  قيامة " غير مناسب لأن الأسطورة لا تتكلم عن موت حقيقي بل عن مجرد دائرة من الحضور  والغياب، يحضر مع الخضرة ونمو الزرع ويختفي مع العكس. *
*8 – وأخيراً يزعم المشككون أن تقدمة الثور أو الجدي والتي كان يستحم  في دمها آتيس وتعني في أساطيره الميلاد من جديد هي " الاغتسال في دم الحمل "!!  *
*  وقد فات  على هؤلاء المشككين أن من يغتسل بدم الثور هنا هو آتيس نفسه، فهو نفسه الذي يتطهر  بدم الثور، أي هو المحتاج للتطهير. وأن هذا الطقس، طقس ذبح الثور وأن كان قد أشير  إليه بصفة عامة في القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد، أما الإشارة إليه لسيبيل فترجع كما  يؤكد العلماء لما بعد المسيحية بكثير، فقد وجدت تفاصيله سنة 245 للميلاد في روما  ويستشهدون به بالإشارة إلى سيبيل وليس آتيس في القرن الثاني للميلاد، أما الاستشهاد  به كقوة منجية فيرجع لسنة 400 للميلاد، في كتابات برودينتوس (Prudentius). وقبل ذلك كان الطقس يمارس من أجل صحة الإمبراطور، ولم يكن له  مغزى من قريب أو بعيد بالخطايا الشخصية بل أخذوا الفكرة وسرقوها عن  المسيحية.*
*2 - هل هناك تشابه أو تماثل بين المسيح  وأدونيس[6]؟*
*  زعم  النقاد والمشككون أن أدونيس صلب ومات وقام من الموت، وان المسيحيين اقتبسوا ذلك  ونسبوه للمسيح؟ وهذا الكلام لا أساس له ولا صحة ولا مصدر، فقد رويت شخصية أدونيس في  الأساطير كالآتي: هو شخصية غربية سامية الأصل، وقد  كانت عبادته عبادة شخصية مركزية في مختلف الديانات السرية، في  الأساطير اليونانية.  [  1 ]OsirisTammuzBaalHadadAttisvegetation[  2 ]cultSapphoLesbos[  3 ]وله صلة  وثيقة بالإله المصري أوزوريس، والآلهة  السامية مثل  تموز وبعلحداد،  وAtunis والفريجي آتيس، وجميعهم  من الآلهة التي لها ولادات جديدة ومرتبطة بالخضرة والنبات وعبادة النساء. *He is closely related to the Cypriot *Gauas*  or *Aos* , Egyptian  , the Semitic  and  , the Etruscan *Atunis* and the Phrygian  , all of whom are deities of rebirth and  .  His  belonged to women: the cult of dying Adonis was fully-developed in the  circle of young girls around  on  , about 600 BCE, as a fragment of Sappho reveals. 
*  أما أدونيس فهو إله إغريقي (يعتقد أنه نسخة من الرب  تموز) ،قيل كلاماً عن أنه ولد من عذراء وصلب ومات وقام من الموت كما قيل أنه  أحد رموزالشمس.وتقول الأساطير أنه هو ابن مورا بنت الملك سينيراس ملك قبرص، وكانت قد عشقت  والدهاعلى إثر لعنة إصابتها بها الربة أفروديت، فنامت مع والدها المخمور في  فراش أمها وحملتمنه بطفل، ولما علم والدها حاول قتلها، فهربت وتحولت إلى شجرة مر، ومن  شجرة المر خرجالطفل أدونيس، وكان شديد الوسامة، فأحبته أفروديت وأخذته وأرسلته إلى  برسيفوني في عالم الموتى. ومرت الأعوام وكبر أدونيس وكان شديد الوسامة فاتن  بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى، هامت برسيفوني به حباً، تنازعت أفروديت وبرسيفوني حب  الشاب، ثم ذهبتا لتحتكماعند الحورية كاليوبي، التي حكمت بأن يعيش الثلث الأول من العام عند  برسيفوني والثلث التالي عند أفروديت والثلث الباقي كما يشاء.*
*



عاش أدونيس مع أفروديت في سعادةغامرة وكان دائماً ما يذهب للصيد والقنص في الغابات، ولكن الوضع لم يعجب  برسيفوني، فذهب لمارس (آريس) إله الحرب، وكان آريس يجب أفروديت حباً جنونياً، ولما  علم بقصةحب أفروديت وأدونيس، استشاط غضباً، وأرسل خنزيراً برياً شديد القوة ليقتل أدونيس. وعندما خرج أدونيس للصيد، وجد أمامه الخنزير، واستطاع أدونيس أن  يقتلالخنزير لكن الخنزير جرح أدونيس جرحاً بالغاً، فنزفت الدماء، ومن مكان  كل قطرة انبثقت زهرة (أزهار شقائق النعمان)، فحزنت أفروديت وبرسيفوني حزناً بالغاً  على وفاةمعشقوهما، وذهبت أفروديت إلى زيوس ترجوه أن يعيد أدونيس للحياة، لكن  هاديس رب العالم السفلي رفض *
*- 89 -*​ *عادة أدونيس للحياة.*
*  ثم هددت أفروديت بترك العالم بلا جمال ولا حب، وأمام هذا التهديد وافق هاديس على عودة أدونيس في شكل روح وليس جسد،  ليقضي الربيع والصيف على الأرض والشتاء والخريف في العالم السفلي.*
*  وكان أدونيس نموذجاً مشابهاً لتموز مع اختلاف مسميات أبطال  القصة الأصلية، فالشجرةهي عشتاروت حسب الدين الكنعاني، وأفروديت وبرسيفوني هما عشتاروت  وأرشيكيجال، أدونيسهو تموز البابلي الذي يموت ستة أشهر ويعود للحياة ستة أشهر، وكان  الخنزير البري أحدرموز عشتاروت وقد نطح الشجرة التي خرج منها تموز.*
*



  أما عن موت تموز فقد قتلبعد سلسلة من العذابات على يد مجموعة من عفاريت العالم السفلي التي أخذت  تطارده لكي تأخذه ليحل محل زوجته وحبيبته إنانا (عشتاروت في النسخ الأكادية) في  العالم السفليوقد كان الاحتفال بتموز يتم في يوليو تموز الذي سمي باسم  الإلهالقتيل. وقد أختلف الاحتفال بعيد أدونيس من مكان لآخر ففي سوريا تقام الاحتفالات مرة  في الصيف ومرة في الربيع، أما في مصر واليونان فكان الاحتفال في الربيع  (كانالاحتفال في مصر يقام في شهر سبتمبر وفي أثينا في أبريل أما في روما  فكان في19يوليو)، فأدونيس إله زراعي ترتبط عودته للحياة بعودة الأشجار لتزدهر  والنباتاتلتثمر. فقد عرف في فينيقيا باسم أدون (أدونيس هو الاسم الإغريقي للكلمة  البابليةأدون والتي تعني السيد) وكان يرمز لتعاقب الفصول الأربعة. ولم يعرف أدونيس بأيلقب فلم يكن فاديا لخطايا البشر أو مرسل لأداء مهمة أرضية، بل كانت قصة  حياته عبارةعن قصة حب بين الأم العظمي وابنها أو بين ربة وبشري.*
*  وقد اعتبر أدونيس كإله قديم ولكن رواية موته جاءت من نص يرجع للقرن  الثاني الميلادي مما يؤكد أنه لا يمكن أن تتأثر به قصة المسيح، وتقول قصة موته أنه  مات أن خنزير *
*- 90 -*​ *بري أماته وكان الذين عبدوه في بايبلوس ينوحون عليه، وفي اليوم الثاني  من النواح عليه " يدعون أنه حي وأنه أرسل إلى الهواء "!! فهل هذا يمكن أن يسمى  قيامة من الموت؟! وهذا يعطي المغزى المثيل بتأليه الرومان، أي الرفعة عبر صعود  الروح، كما كان يقال؛ في أي حادثة لا توجد فيها طريقة لنوال الحياة ثانية توصف.  وهناك شعائر أخرى كانت معروفة لأدونيس تربطه بالنبات والتشديد على موته، مع عدم  وجود أي تلميح لإعادة ميلاده. ويلاحظ سميث (J. Z.  Smith) عالم تاريخ الأديان: " الروايات الكلاسيكية عن  أدونيس لا تذكر ولا تصف قيامته من الموت. ولكن الروايات التي صاغها الكتاب  المسيحيون هي التي فعلت ذلك. متأثرة بقصة المسيح.  *
*  ويؤكد العلماء على أن الدراسات الكلاسيكية فسرت أدونيس كرمز إغريقي  لمواسم الحياة الزراعية، موت النباتات أثناء البرد وأحيائها في الربيع، وبالرغم من  مصدرها السامي إلا أنه لا توجد أساطير محلية، وما نعرفه يعتمد فقط على التفاسير  الإغريقية والرومانية والمسيحية. ويوجد شكلان رئيسيان للأسطورة؛ البنايسيشان  (Panyasisian) والأوفيدي، الأكثر شهرة. تتحدث الأولى عن إلهتين  أفروديت وبيرسيفون احبتا الفتي أدونيس. وتصور الأسطورة الباقية ولادة أدونيس من  اتحاد سفاح بين قريبين سينياريس وأبنته سميرنا التي تحولت إلى شجرة مر وولد منها  أدونيس. وقضي الإله زيوس أن يقضي أدونيس جزءاً من العام مع أفروديت وجزءاً مع  بيرسيفون. ولا تقول هذه الأسطورة شيئاً عن موته وميلاده من جديد. ويصور الشكل  الثاني آريس متخفيا في شكل خنزير بري ويقتل أدونيس في حقل للخص، وتخليد أفروديت  لذكراه بالزهور التي تحفظ لذكراه. ولا يوجد أي ذكر عن قيامة لأدونيس من الموت.  وهكذا يتبين لنا أن ما زعموه ولفقوه عن وجود تشابه أو تطابق بين المسيح  وأدونيس لا وجود له على الإطلاق بل هو محض افتراء وأوهام.*
*3 – هل هناك تشابه أو تماثل بين المسيح وديونوسوس[7]:*
*



  كان الإله ديونوسوس (Dionysus ويطلق عليه باخوس Bacchus أيضاً) إلها يجمع كل المتناقضات، الحزن والفرح، السعادة والشقاء، الحياة  والموت،ورغم أنه لم يكن إلها إغريقياً، إلا أنه استطاع أن يدخل مجلس الأوليمب  المكون منألاثني عشر رباً، ويكون معترف به من جميع البشر والآلهة.وقد ثارت الشبهات عن أوجهالتشابه بين المسيح وآتيس وسنناقشها في النقاط التالية.*
*1 – قالوا أنهولد من عذراء مثل المسيح:*
*  قالوا أنه  ولد من العذراء سيميلي مثلما ولدالمسيح من  العذراء مريم. وهنا نؤكد، من خلال  ما تقوله الأساطير؛ أن  ديونوسوس هو ابن كبير الآلهة زيوسZeus، وقد اختلفت الروايات في تحديد اسم والدته، فقد قيل أن زيوس قد  أنجبه من الربةديميتر Demeter، أو من إيو ابنه إله النهر إناخوس، وقيل أنه أنجبه من الحورية  ديونيأو من  برسيفوني Persephone ابنه الربة  ديمتر وزوجة رب العالم السفلي هاديس Hades،قيل إن  والدته هي الربة ليثي Lethe   ربة النسيان. ولكن أشهر رواية تقول أن زيوس عشق إحدى بنات الملك  كادموس Cadmus  ملكطيبة  Thebes، وكانت هذه الابنة تسمى سيميليSemele، وكان دائم التردد عليها ليلاً،ويظهر لها  في صورة شاب وسيم بهي الطلعة، وكانا يغترفان من نشوة الحب كل ليلة،  وعلمتزوجة زيوس  هيرا Hera، فأكلت الغيرة  قلبها، وقررت الانتقام، فتنكرت في زي عجوز، وذهبتلمقابلة  سيميلي، وتجاذبت معها أطراف الحديث، فحكت لها سيميلي عن إن زيوس يظهر  لها،قالت لها  هيرا أنه من الممكن أن لا يكون زيوس، قد يكون أحداً من المردة أو  العمالقةأو التايتن،  أو روحاً شريرة، وطلبت منها أن تطلب من زيوس أن يظهر لها نفسه في هيئتهالإلهية. وفي المساء جاء زيوس ولاحظ تبدل حال سيميلي، ورفضت سيميلي الاقتراب  منه،, طلبت منه  الظهور في هيئته الربانية، فاخبرها زيوس  أنه لا يمكن لأحد من البشر أن يرىكبير الآلهة  في صورته الإلهية، ولا يحتمل أي جسد بشري نوره الصاعق ولا موجات اللهبالتي تشع  منه ولا ألسنة النيران التي تحيط به. لكن سيميل أصرت، وفي النهاية وافقزيوس، وظهر  في شكله الحقيقي، ولم يحتمل جسد سيميلي*
*- 92  -*​ *



صواعق زيوس،  فاحترق جسدها بالكامل،  وأكلته النيران الإلهية المقدسة. وفي ذلك الوقت كانت سيميلي تحمل في  رحمها طفلزيوس، فأشفق  زيوس على الجنين، واستدعى زيوس حارسه الأمين هرميس Hermes، انتزع هرميسالجنين من  جسد أمه المحترق، وكان مازال  حياً، أحدث  هرميس جرحاً في فخذ زيوس، ووضع الطفل في داخل فخذه، أخاط الجرح بخيوط ذهبية، واحتفظ  زيوس بالطفل لمدة ثلاث شهور،ولما أكتمل نمو الطفل، أخرجه زيوس من فخذه، وليداً كاملاً، خرج الطفل  ديونوسوس يحملقرنين في  رأسه ومتوجاً بتاج من الحيات الزاحفة. لم تهدأ هيرا، وأرسلت  التايتن Titans إلى الطفل،  فقطعوه إلى قطع صغيرة، وسلقوه في قدر، وتناثرت دماء الطفل علىالأرض لينبت  منها شجرة رمان، فعلمت أم زيوس الربة ريا Rhea بما حدث،  وجمعت أجزاء الطفل وأعادت تركيبه، اكتمل الجسد، أعادت له الحياة، ثم سلمته إلى زيوس  الذي بدوره سلمه إلى برسيفوني، سلمته برسيفوني إلى مملكة أورخومينوس Orchomenus سلمت الطفل  إلىالملك  أثاماس  Athamasزوج إينو Inoشقيقة سيميلي، ولم تطل أقامه الطفل فيأورخومينوس،  فبعث زيوس  رسوله هرميس ليأخذ الطفل إلى جبال هيليكون Helicon  إلى  قمةنيسا  Nysa حيث تعيش مجموعة من الحوريات هن بنات أطلس Atlas وعهد  إليهنبتربية  ديونوسوس، ومنحهن زيوس الخلود أصبحن مجموعة من النجوم تعرف بالهياديس  أوالقلائص Hyades يقعن في برج  الثور.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*  وهناك رواية أخرى أقل شهرة تتحدث عن أن زيوس قدضاجع برسيفوني، وأنجب منها ديونوسوس، وعندما ولد الطفل أرسلت هيرا  التايتن لقتله،فعلم زيوس بالأمر وأرسل صواعقه على التايتن، الذين فروا من المكان  تاركين ورائهم جثةديونوسوس مقطعه أرباً، واستطاعت ريا (في نسخ أخرى الربة أثينا أو ديمتر)  إنقاذ قلبالطفل الذي أخذه زيوس وزرعه في رحم سيميلي ( في بعض الروايات أن زيوس  طلب من سيميلي أن تأكل قلب الطفل لتحمل به). *
*   وهذا يؤكد  أن ميلاده أسطوري الشكل والرواية وبالرغم من أن له أب وأم إلا  أن الحبل به وميلاده  يروى بطرق أسطورية لا يمكن أن تتفق لا مع المولود  العادي، من أب وأم، ولا  *
*- 93  -*​ *المولود من  عذراء، بل هي روايات خرافية أسطورية لا مثيل لها في الواقع.*
*2 – وأنه ولد في 25 ديسمبر مثل المسيح:*
*  قالوا أنه ولد في 25 منديسمبر مثله مثل المسيح. ولا تعليق لنا هنا سوى التأكيد أن ديونسيوس كان  إلهاً زراعياً، وكان يحتفل بميلاده في الربيع، مثله مثل آتيس.*
*3 – ومثل المسيح كان معلماً ورحالة:*
*  قالوا أنه كان يتنقل عبر البلاد ينشر تعاليمه مثلما فعلالمسيح. في حين أن الأساطير تقول أنه نشأ وسط الحوريات  وهذاأثر على شخصيته وجعله يسلك ويتصرف بطريقة أقرب للفتيات، وكانت هيرا طوال  هذاالوقت تبحث عنه ولما عرفت بمكانه، بدأت في مطاردتها له، فهرب ديونوسوس  من جبال هيليكونليبدأ رحلة طويلة من أعجب الرحلات التي تقرأها في الأساطير  الإغريقية. وتقول الأساطير أنه جابالعالم القديم بكل أقطاره، حيث سافر إلى مصر، وبلاد ما بين النهرين، ووصل إلىالهند، وعاد بعد ذلك إلى إفسوس، ثم إلى فرجيا ومنها إلى تراقيا، ثم إلى  طيبة وأورخومينوس،وأخذ يتنقل بين جزر البحر الإيجي وطوال هذه الرحلات خاض العديد من  الحروبوالمعارك الطاحنة، كما نشر زراعة الكروم وعلم الشعوب صناعة النبيذ،  وأنشأ مدناًكثيرة ووضع مجموعة من القوانين، وكان ينشر عبادته في كل مكان يدخله، ومن  يرفض عبادتهكان  يسلط عليه الجنون، ولم ينكسر في أي معركة من معاركه، انتشرت عبادته  عبر  مقدونيا وبلاد اليونان. وكان مولعاً بالجنس ودائم البحث عن النساء   الجميلاتوالربات الفاتنات.*
*4 – ومثلما ركب المسيح على ظهر أتان ركب  ديونوسوس على ظهر  حمار:*
*  قالوا أن هناكالعديد من الصور التي تصور ديونوسوس يركب حمار وحوله الجموع تلوح بأغصان اللبلاب،  وهذايذكرنا بدخول المسيح لأورشليم. ونقول هنا أنه كان يركب الحمار ويسير به  متنقلاًبين البلاد وسط حاشيته والتابعين له، لأنه كان أحد وسائل النقل في  ذلك الوقت. وكانوا يحملون أغصان اللبلاب وأغصان الكروملأنه كان  إله الخمر والنبيذ. أما الرب يسوع المسيح فقد دخل أورشليم كالملك المنتظر والمنتصر  وتحقيقا للنبوة القائلة: " ابتهجي جدا  يا ابنة صهيون اهتفي يا بنت أورشليم. هوذا ملكك يأتي إليك هو عادل *
*- 94  -*​ *ومنصور وديع  وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن اتان " (زك9  :9)،  " ولما قربوا من أورشليم وجاءوا إلى بيت فاجي عند جبل الزيتون حينئذ  أرسل  يسوع تلميذين2  قائلا لهما.اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما فللوقت تجدان  آتانا  مربوطة وجحشا معها فحلاهما وأتياني بهما.3  وان قال لكما احد شيئا  فقولا الرب محتاج  إليهما. فللوقت يرسلهما.4  فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل  بالنبي القائل5  قولوا  لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعا راكبا على أتان  وجحش ابن أتان " (مت21  :1-5)*
*5 – ومثل المسيح فقد حول ديونوسوس الماء إلى  خمر:*
*  قالوا أن ديونوسوس أثناء زواجهمن أردياني Ariadne،  قام بتحويل الماء إلى خمر، مثلما فعل المسيح في  عرس قانا. وهذا الكلام  غير صحيح وغير حقيقي ولم يرد في أي أسطورة من الأساطير  الإغريقية شيئاً عن  تحويله للماء إلى خمر،لكن ديونوسوس قد منح الملك ميداس Midas القدرة على تحويل أي شيء يلمسه إلى ذهب، كمامنح  بنات الملك أنيوس Anius القدرة على تحويل أي شيء يلمسنه إلى خمر وذرةوزيت. أما موضوع تحويله الماء إلى خمر فيعود إلى جزء من  رواية رومانسيةإيروتيكية كتبها  الكاتب السكندري الذي عاش في العصر الروماني أخيلس  تاتيوس Achilles Tatius بعنوان Leucippe and Clitophon، ويعتقد أنها كتبت في القرن الثانيالميلادي، بل إن كاتب الرواية تاتيوس وجد تضارب في الفترة التي عاش فيها  حيثتتأرجح بين القرن الأول والقرن السادس الميلادي، وقد ورد انه قد أعتنق  المسيحيةوأصبح أسقفاً. *
*6 – كما زعموا أنه مات على الصلب:*
*  قالوا أن ديونوسوس قدمات وبُعث من بعد الموت وصلب في روايات أخرى مثله مثل  المسيح. وهذه مجرد تلفيقات وأكاذيب فالذينأوردوا هذه الشبهة يحاولون الربط بين تقطيع جسد ديونوسوس على يد التايتن  ثم أعادةإحيائه من جديد، كما إن هناك صورة على شكل تعويذة أو تميمة تبين  ديونوسوس (باخوس)وهو مصلوب. وبالنسبة للشق الأول فهو يختلف عن موت وقيامة المسيح، فالأسطورة  تتكلمعن طريقة ميلاد ديونوسوس وليس طريقة وفاته، فديونوسوس لم يمت، بل أصبح  أحد أربابمجمع الأوليمب بعد أن تنازلت الربة هستياHestia ربة المدفأة والموقد لديونوسوس  عنعرشها (حيث كانت مملكة الأوليمب لا تتسع*
*- 95 -*​ *لأكثر من إثني عشر إلهاً فقط).أمابالنسبة لموضوع التعويذة التي تصور ديونوسوس في وضع المصلوب، فهي تعود  للقرن الثالثالميلادي أي بعد 300 عام من صلب المسيح، كما إنه حتى الآن لا يعرف هل  هذه الصورةصحيحة أم لا.*
*7 – وكان له أتباع مثل المسيح:*
*  قالوا أن ديونوسوس كان له أتباع يتبعونهطوال تجواله مثله مثل المسيح. ونقول لهؤلاء الملفقين أنه كان للمسيح أثني عشر تلميذاً وسبعبن سولاً.أما ديونوسوس فقد كان أتباعهكالآتي:الساتوروي أو الساتير Satyr :وهم كائنات ليسوا ببشر أو آلهة،نصفهم العلوي بشر ونصفهم السفلي خراف، وهم ذكور يتميزون بالشهوانية  الشديدة والشبقالجامح(كانوا في حالة سعار جنسي دائم)، فلا يتحكمون في نزواتهم الجنسية، ولا  يوجدبينهم إناث، وهم يتميزون بالمرح والمجون والجبن أحياناً لكن عند الغضب  يتحولون إلىمخلوقات مريعة مخيفة، كما يتميزون بأنهم لا يثملون مهما شربوا من  خمر.والسيلينوي: Silenoi ؛ وهم ساتوروي لكنهم مسنون، وإذا شربوا فقدوا  وعيهم حتىالثمالة وارتكبوا العديد من الفعال المشينة، ومع ذلك فقد كانوا يتصفون  بالحكمة وأغلبهم يتقنالموسيقى، وقد كان معلم ديونوسوس منهم ويسمي سيلينوسSilenus.والميناديات Maenads:وهن مجموعة من الإناث من أعمار مختلفة، ويطلق عليهن أيضاً الباخيات  أوالثياديات، كما فيهن المتزوجات والعذراوات، وهن يتميزن أيضاً بالمجون  والجنون يغطينأجسادهن بجلود الحيوانات و يعشن حياتهن. وهناك العديد من اللقاءات  الماجنة كانتتحدث بين الميناديات والساتوروي وكثير ما حضرت أفروديت ربة الجمال هذه  اللقاءات،كذلك إيريني ربة السلام وحوريات الفنون والأدب. والأمازونياتAmazons: وهن مجموعة من الإناث المحاربات يتصفن بالضراوة والمهارة القتالية،  كماكُن أول من عرف ركوب الخيل، وقد استعان بهن ديونوسوس في قتاله ضد  التايتن، وفيالكثير من الحروب.*
*   وهكذا  يتضح لنا كذب وتلفيق الإدعاءات التي أدعاها المشككون والملفقون  وبطلان نظرياتهم  وافتراضاتهم التي بنوها على وهم وتلفيق وخيال إلحادي لا  هم له سوى إنكار وجود الله،  وقد تأثر به خيال غير سوي كل همه تشويه صورة  المسيحية بمبدأ الغاية تبرر الوسيلة  والضرورات تبيح المحظورات والحرب  خدعة.*
*- 96  -*​
*
* *[1] http://www.kingdavid8.com/Copycat/JesusAttis.html*​ *http://homepage.mac.com/cparada/GML/Attis.html*​ *http://tektonics.org/copycat/attis.html*​ *http://www.about-jesus.org/paganism.htm*​ *http://www.bringyou.to/apologetics/JesusEvidenceCrucifiedSaviors.htm#Adonis*​ *http://www.el7ad.com/smf/index.php?action=printpage;topic=35309.0*​ *- 80 -*​
*[2]http://www.theoi.com/Phrygios/Attis.html*​
*3  في قاموس أديان  ومعتقدات شعوب العالم، ص31.*
*- 82  -*​
*4  معجم ديانات  وأساطير العالم ص 147.*
*- 83  -*​
*[5] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agdistis*​ *- 84 -*​
*[6] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adonis*​ *http://www.about-jesus.org/paganism.htm*​ *http://www.kingdavid8.com/Copycat/JesusAdonis.html*​ *http://tektonics.org/copycat/adonis01.html*​ *http://www.pantheon.org/articles/a/adonis.html*​ *http://homepage.mac.com/cparada/GML/Adonis.html*​ *http://www.bringyou.to/apologetics/JesusEvidenceCrucifiedSaviors.htm#Adonis*​ *http://www.el7ad.com/smf/index.php?action=printpage;topic=35309.0*​ *- 88 -*​
*[7] http://www.kingdavid8.com/Copycat/JesusDionysus.html*​ *http://www.pantheon.org/articles/d/dionysus.html*​ *http://tektonics.org/copycat/dionysus.html*​ *http://homepage.mac.com/cparada/GML/Dionysus2.html*​ *http://www.about-jesus.org/paganism.htm*​ *http://www.bringyou.to/apologetics/JesusEvidenceCrucifiedSaviors.htm#Adonis*​ *http://www.el7ad.com/smf/index.php?action=printpage;topic=35309.0*​ *- 91 -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل  السادس*​ *هل هناك  تماثل أو تشابه *​ *بين المسيح  وبوذا؟*​ *1 - الديانة  البوذية مؤسسها ومعتقداتها وأهم أفكارها:*
*

  البوذية[1]: هي ديانة  وفلسفة تشمل عقائد وتقاليد وممارسات متنوعة، وهي ديانة غير إلوهية  (إلهية)، وأن كانت من الديانات الرئيسية في العالم، وقد تم تأسيسها عن طريق  التعاليم التي تركها سيدهارتا جوتاما (Siddhartha Gautama) المعروف ببوذا " Buddha - المتيقظ ".  وقد نشأت البوذية في شمالي الهند وتدريجياً  انتشرت في أنحاء أسيا، التيبتفسريلانكا، ثم إلى  الصين، منغوليا، كوريا، فاليابان. وللبوذية  فرعان رئيسيان هما ثيرافادا (Theravada)، أي تعاليم مدرسة الشيوخ، والماهايانا (Mahayana)، أي العربة الكبيرة. وتتمحور  العقيدة البوذية  حول 3 أمور (الجواهر الثلاث): أولها،  الإيمان ببوذا كمعلّم  مستنير للعقيدة البوذية، ثانيها، الإيمان بـ " Dharma - دهارما "، أي  التعاليم، وهي تعاليم بوذا وتسمّى هذه التعاليم بالحقيقة، ثالثها وآخرها السانجا  (Sangha)، أي المجتمع البوذي. وتعني كلمة بوذا بلغة بالي الهندية القديمة،  " الرجل المتيقّظ " (وتترجم أحيانا بكلمة المستنير). وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن اللفظ  الأصلي لمؤسس الديانة البوذية (بوذا) هو " بودا "، بالدّال، وليس  بالذال.*
*(1) بوذا  حياته وشخصه: إن أولى  المعلومات عن حياة بوذا (Buddha) لا تعدوا كونها مجرد آثار شفوية متناثرة، لم تظهر أولى الترجمات  الكاملة لحياته إلا بعد وفاته بسنين، غير أن المؤرخين يُجمعون على أن بوذا ولد في  منتصف القرن السادس حوالي سنة  (563) قبل الميلاد، في لومبيني  (Lumbini)، وعاش في كابيلافاستو (Kapilavastu)، وكلاهما في نيبال الحالية. وكان اسمه  الحقيقي " Siddhartha Gautama - سيدهارتا جوتاما "، وكان والِدُه سودهودانا (Śuddhodana) حاكما على مملكة صغيرة. وتقول الأسطورة وبعد ميلاده  بفترة أخبر أحد المنجمين والد الأمير، الملك سودهودانا (Śuddhodana) وتنبأ له أن بوذا أما سيكون ملكا عظيماً أو يتنكر للعالم المادي  ويصبح رجلا قديساً، وذلك اعتمادا على ما سيكون خارج حوائط القصر. ولأن والده كان  يريد أن يرى أبنه ملكا لذا منعه من مغادرة أراضي القصر،  وقد تربَى  الأمير الشاب في رعاية والده وعاش حياة باذخة وناعمة، حتى إذا بلغ سن التاسعة  والعشرين، أخد يتدبر أمرهُ وتبين له كم كانت حياته فارغة ومن غير معنى.  وعلى الرغم من جهود والده في منعه من الخروج من أراضي القصر إلا أنه  خاطر بالهرب من القصر عدة مرات، وفي سلسلة من الصدامات عرفت في الأدب البوذي  بالانطباعات الأربعة تعلم معاناة الناس العاديين، من خلال معاناة رجل عجوز ورجل  مريض وجثمان ميت وأخيراً من خلال رجل قديس ناسك. هذه الأمور جعلته يترك المعيشة في  القصر ويبحث عن عيشة الزهد والنسك ويبحث عن الحياة الروحية. فقام بترك  الملذات الدنيوية، وذهب يبحث عن الطمأنينة الداخلية وحالة التيقظ  (الاستنارة)، محاولا أن يخرج من دورة التناسخ (حسب التقاليد الهندوسية). قام  بممارسة اليوغا لبعض السنوات، وأخضع نفسه لتمارين قاسية وكان الزهد والتقشف شعاره  في هذه المرحلة من حياته. وقد حاول  في البداية أن يصل على أقصى درجات الزهد فعرضه ذلك للموت، ولكن بعد أن قدمت له فتاة  قروية لبن وأرز في لحظة بالغة الأهمية فقد غير اتجاهه.*
*  وبعد سبع  سنوات من الجُهد، تخلى " جوتاما " عن هذه  الطريقة، والتي لم تعُد تقنعه، واتبع طريقا وسطا بين الحياة الدنيوية وحياة  الزُهّاد. فجلس تحت شجرة التين، والتي أصبحت *
*- 152  -*​ *تُعرف بشجرة  الحكمة، ثم أخذ في ممارسة التأمل، وقد جرب حالات عديدة من التيقظ، حتى أصبح "  بوذيساتفا "، أي أنه  صار مؤهلا لأن يَرتقى إلى أعلى مرتبة وهي بوذا. ففي إحدى الليالي وعندما كان جالسا  تحت شجرة التين، بلغ حالة الاستنارة، وأصبح بوذا، أي المتيقظ (أو المستنير). بعد أن  بلغ أعلى درجات الحقيقية، شرع بوذا يدعو إلى مذهبه، فانتقل من قرية إلى قرية،  فتجمّع الناس من حوله، وأسس طائفة من الرهبان عرفت باسم " سانجا ". وكرس  بوذا بقية حياته  لتعليم الناس حقيقة دعوته.*
*  وقد جاء  في كتاب " المعتقدات الدينية لدى الشعوب ": " وتروي النصوص كيف التقى، على التوالي،  برجل يعذبه المرض، ثم برجل في آخر مراحل الوهن والشيخوخة، ثم بجثة محمولة إلى مكان  المحرقة، ومن خلفها يسير الحزانى من الأقارب والأصدقاء, - وبينما هو متفكر في هذه  الوقائع، وكيف أن هذا هو مصير كل إنسان، رأى شخصاً رابعاً وهو رجل مقدس محلوق  الرأس، جوال متدين، وواحد من الذين نذروا أنفسهم للسعي في حياة الزهد، لكي يعثروا  على طريق التحرر من عبث الحياة الظاهر. وهؤلاء الرجال المتدينون الجوالون هم الذين  يعرفون باسم " الشرماينيين – Shramanas "، ولم يكونوا ظاهرة غريبة على الهند القديمة. وهكذا تحول سيدهارتا  (Siddhartha ) إلى هذه الحياة، حياة الزاهد المتجول، آملاً أن يجد حلا لمشكلات  الوجود البشري "[2].    *
*  ويضيف جون  كولر: " وبعد أن تأثر بحق، على هذا النحو بـ " حقيقة " المعاناة، تأمل جوتاما في  تلك " الحقيقة " مركزا على اكتشاف سبيل إلى وقف كل معاناة. وبعد سنوات من بذل الجهد  والانضباط، بما في ذلك أقسى أشكال التقشف، خلص جوتاما إلى أنه لا الطرف الأقصى  للانغماس في الملذات، ولا الطرف الأقصى في التقشف البالغ، يمكن أن يفضي إلى القضاء  على المعاناة. وعندئذ تبنى جوتاما طريقاً وسطاً بين هذين الاتجاهين المتطرفين،  واستعان بضبط النفس والتطهر، وركز كل طاقاته على أسباب المعاناة. وفي أطار قيامه  بالتركيز انكشفت له أسباب المعاناة، وأصبح جوتاما سيدهارتا هو بوذا المستنير،  وأصبحت الاستنارة فيما يتعلق بأسباب المعاناة ووقفها ملك يمين ". *
*  وبعد موت  بوذا انتشرت أفكاره وكتبت عنه عشرات الأساطير فبعضها جعلت منه إلها، فبعضها جعلت  منه أحد تجسدات الإله فيشنو ولكن بصفة عامة كانت حياته كحياة أي أمير أو ملك، ومثل  الكثيرين من الذين زهدوا في الحياة وبحثوا عن التخلص من معاناة الحياة وآلامها  فلجئوا للنسك والزهد والتقشف لكي يصلوا إلى التخلص من هذه المعاناة. وسنشير للكثير  من القصص والأساطير التي خلعوها على ميلاده وحياته وموته عند حديثنا عن المقارنة  بين المسيح وبوذا.*
*  فقد  كانت البوذية في الأصل حركة رُهبانية نشأت داخل التقاليد البراهمانية، وتحولت عن  مسارها وقد قام بوذا بإنكار المبادئ الأساسية في الفلسفة الهندوسية، بالإضافة إلى  رفضه وِصاية السُلطة الكَهنوتية، ولم يعترف بأهلِية كتابات الفيدا، وكذا مظاهر  وطقوس عبادة الآلهة التي كانت تقوم عليها. كانت التعاليم الجديدة التي بشر بها  موجهة للرجال والنساء وإلى كل الطبقات الاجتماعية بدون استثناء. كان بوذا يرفض  المبدأ القائل بأن القيمة الروحية للإنسان تتَحدَد عند ولادته (نظام الطبقات  الاجتماعية الهندوسي). تتواجد البوذية اليوم في صورتين: العقيدة الأصلية المسماة "  ثيرافادا " (أو "  هينايانا ") ومعناها  "  العربة الصغيرة "، ثم الـ " ماهايانا " أو "  العربة الكبيرة "[3].*
*  انتشرت  البوذية في بلدان عديدة: الهند، سريلانكا،  وتايلاند،  وكمبوديا،  وبورما،  ولاوس، ويسود  مذهب " ثيرافادا " في هذه  الدول، فيما انتشر مذهب " ماهايانا " في كل من الصين،  واليابان،  وتايوان،  والتبت، ونيبال،  ومنغوليا،  وكوريا،  وفيتنام، وبعض  الأجزاء من الهند. يتواجد في  العالم حوالي 150 مليون إلى 300 مليون شخص من معتنقي هذه الديانة. تعتبر عملية  إحصاء عدد المنتسبين لهذه الديانة في البلدان الآسيوية مشكلة عويصة نظرا لتعوُد  الناس على اعتناق خليط من المعتقدات في آن واحد، كما أن بعض البلدان مثل الصين تمنع إجراء  مثل هذه الإحصاءات نظرا لحساسية الموضوع الديني.*
*(2) تعاليم  بوذا الأصلية: كانت  التعاليم التي خلفها بوذا لأتباعه شفوية. لم يترك وراءه أي مصنف أو كتاب يعبر فيه  عن معتقداته وآرائه. بعد وفاته قام أتباعه بتجميع هذه التعاليم ثم كتابتها، وشرحها.  من بين آلاف المواعظ الواردة في كتابات السوترا والتي تنسبها الآثار الهندية إلى  بوذا، يصعب التفريق بين المواعظ التي ترجع إليه وتلك التي وضعها أتباعه ومُرِيديه  بعد وفاته، على أنها تسمح لنا باستخلاص الخطوط العريضة التي قامت عليها العقيدة  البوذية.*
*  وتقوم  العقيدة الأصلية على مبدأين: يتنقل الأحياء أثناء دورة كينونتهم من حياة إلى أخرى،  ومن هيئة إلى أخرى: إنسان، إله، حيوان، شخص منبوذ وغير ذلك. تتحدد طبيعة الحياة  المقبلة تبعا للأعمال التي أنجزها الكائن الحي في حياته السابقة، ينبعث الذين أدوا  أعمال جليلة إلى حياة أفضل، بينما يعيش الذين أدوا أعمالاً خبيثة حياة بائسة وشاقة.  عُرف المبدأ الأول بين الهنود حتى قبل مقدم بوذا، فيما يُرجح أن يكون هو من قام  بوضع المبدأ الثاني.*
*  ويمكن  تلخيص تعاليم بوذا بالحقائق النبيلة الأربع التالية:  1- أن الحياة معاناة: وهي لا تخلو من المعاناة التي يسببها الشقاء ومصادر الشقاء في  العالم سبعة: الولادة – الشيخوخة - المرض- الموت - مصاحبة العدو- مفارقة الصديق-  الإخفاق في التماس ما تطلبه النفس وفي هذا المجال، يقول بوذا: " أن سر هذه المتاعب  هو رغبتنا في الحياة وسر الراحة هو قتل تلك الرغبة) 2 - والحقيقة الثانية : هي  الأصل في منشأ المعاناة وعدم وجود السعادة وهي ناجمة عن التمسك بالحياة ويقول بوذا:  " أن منشأ هذه المعاناة الحتمية يرجع إلى الرغبات التي تمتلئ بها نفوسنا للحصول على  أشياء خاصة لنا أننا نرغب دائما في شيء ما مثل: السعادة أو الأمان أو القوة أو  الجمال أو الثراء 000 "، أي أن سبب الشقاء وعدم السعادة هو الأنانية الإنسانية وحب  الشهوات والرغبات 3 - والحقيقة الثالثة : هي حقيقة التخلص من المعاناة ولا يتم إلا  بالكف عن التعلق بالحياة والتخلص من الأنانية وحب الشهوات في نفوسنا وتسمى هذه  الحالة (النيرفانا) أو الصفاء  الروحي 4 - والحقيقة الرابعة: هي أن طريق التخلص من الأنانية والشهوات ومتاع الدنيا  يوجب على الإنسان أتباع الطريق النبيل ذي الفروع الثمانية وهي: -  الإدراك السليم للحقائق الأربع النبيلة - التفكير السليم الخالي من كل نزعة هوى أو  جموح شهوة أو اضطراب في الأماني والأحلام - الفعل السليم الذي يسلكه الإنسان في  سبيل حياة مستقيمة سائرة على مقتضى السلوك والعلم والحق - الكلام السليم أي قول  الصدق بدون زور أو بهتان - المعيشة السليمة القائمة على هجر *
*- 155  -*​ *اللذات  تماما والمتطابقة مع السلوك القويم والعلم السليم - السلوك السليم - الملاحظة  السليمة - التركيز السليم.*
*(3) الحقائق  النبيلة الأربع: أثناء  مرحلة تبشيره الأولى، قام بوذا بتعليم أتباعه الحقائق الأربع النبيلة. وتختزل  هذه الحقائق تعاليم العقيدة الأصلية.*
*1 – الحقيقة  الأولى هي المُعاناة: الحياة الإنسانية في أساسها معاناة متواصلة، منذ لحظات  الولادة الأولى وحتى الممات. كل الموجودات (الكائنات الحية والجمادات) تتكون من  عناصر لها دورة حياة مُنتهية، من خصائص هذه العناصر أنها مُجردة من مفهومي الأنا  الذاتي والأزلية، كما أن اتحادها الظرفي وحده فقط يمكن أن يُوحي بكينونة موحدة.  تتولد الآلام والمعاناة من غياب الأنا (راجع فقرة أناتمان) وعدم  استمرارية الأشياء، لذا فهي – المعاناة - ملازمة لكل دورةِ حياة، حتى حياة الآلهة  (لم تتعارض البوذية الأولى مع الهندوسية وتعدد الآلهة) نفسها والمليئة بالسعادة،  لابد لها أن تنتهي. بالنسبة لبوذا والذي كان يؤمن بالتصور الهندوسي لدورة الخلق  والتناسخ (الانبعاث)، لا يشكل  موت الإنسان راحة له وخلاصا من هذه الدورة. وهذه الحقيقة الأولى علمها بوذا كالآتي:  " تلك أيها الرهبان، هي الحقيقة النبيلة للمعاناة، فالميلاد معاناة والملل معاناة،  والمرض معاناة، والموت معاناة، ووجود الأشياء التي نكرهها معاناة، والأنفصال عن  الأشياء التي نحبها معاناة، وعدم الحصول على ما نرغب فيه معاناة، وبأختصار، فأن  المجموعات الخمس التي تنبع من التملك مؤلمة "[4].*
*2 - الحقيقة  الثانية عن أصل المعاناة الإنسانية: إن الانسياق وراء الشهوات، والرغبة في تلبيتها  هي أصل المعاناة، تؤدي هذه الرغبات إلى الانبعاث من جديد لتذوق ملذات الدنيا مرة  أخرى. تولدت هذه الرغبة نتيجة عدة عوامل إلا أن الجهل هو أصلها جميعا. إن الجهل  بالطبيعية الحقيقة للأشياء ثم الانسياق وراء الملذات يُوّلِدان الجذور الثلاثة  لطبيعة الشّر، وهي: الشهوانية، الحِقد والوَهم، وتنشأ من هذه الأصول كل أنواع  الرذائل والأفكار الخاطئة. تدفع هذه الأحاسيس بالإنسان إلى التفاعل معها، فيقحم  نفسه بالتالي في نظام دورة الخلق والتناسخ. ويقول بوذا تفسيرا للحقيقة النبيلة  الثانية: " تضرب جذورها في تلك الرغبة الملحة Carving أو الشهوة التي تسبب تجدد الصيرورة أو الميلاد من جديد، وتصحبها  اللذة الحسية، وتسعى إلى الإشباع في التو واللحظة (هنا، والآن) أي التوق إلى  الملذات: التوق إلى الصيرورة، التوق إلى اللاصيرورة ".*
*3 - الحقيقة  الثالثة عن إيقاف المعاناة: وتقول بأن الجهل والتعلق بالأشياء المادية يمكن التغلب  والقضاء عليهما. يتحقق ذلك عن طريق كبح الشهوات ومن ثمة القضاء الكلي (نيرفانا) على ثمار  هذه الأعمال (كارما)، والناتجة  عن الأصول الثلاثة لطبيعة الشر. وحتى تتحقق العملية لا بد من الاستعانة بالقديسين  البوذيين من الدرجات العليا، وحتى ببوذا نفسه، والذي يواصل العيش في حالة من  السكينة التي لا يعكر صفوها طارئ.*
*4 - الحقيقة  الرابعة هي الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى إيقاف المعاناة: ويتألف الطريق من ثماني مراحل،  ويسمى بالدَرْب الثُماني النبيل، تمتد على  طول هذا الطريق ثماني فضائل:*
*الفهم  السوي، التفكير السوي، القول السوي، الفعل السوي، الارتزاق السوي، الجهد السوي،  الانتباه السوي، وأخيرا التركيز السوي. *
*  وتوزع هذه  الفضائل إلى ثلاثة أقسام: الفضيلة، الحكمة والتأمل. ويتم الوصول إلى كل واحدة منها  عن طريق وسائل مختلفة. أول هذه الوسائل هي أتباع سلوكيات أخلاقية صارمة، والامتناع  عن العديد من الملذات. تهدف الوسائل الأخرى إلى التغلب على الجهل، عن طريق التمعن  الدقيق في حقيقة الأشياء، ثم إزالة الرغبات عن طريق تهدئة النفس وكبح الشهوات، وهي  - أي الوسائل - تشتمل على عدة تمارين نفسانية، من أهمها ممارسة التأمل (ذيانا)، لفترة  طويلة كل يوم. عن طريق إعمال العقل في جملة من الأفكار أو الصور، وتثبيتها في  الذهن، يمكن شيئا فشيئا أن يتحول العقل ويقتنع بحقيقة العقائد المختلفة للبوذية،  فيتخلص من الشوائب، والأفكار الخاطئة، والمناهج السيئة في التفكير، فتتطور بالتالي  الفضائل التي تؤدي إلى الخلاص، وتتبدد العادات السيئة المتولدة عن الشهوة. عن طريق  إتباع هذه التمارين والتزام الأخلاق النبيلة يمكن للراهب البوذي أن يصل وفي ظرف  زمني قصير (فترة حياته) إلى الخلاص.*
*(4) الجواهر  الثلاث: عندما يعتنق  شخص ما الدين البوذي عليه أن يعلن وبصريح العبارة *
*- 157  -*​ *أنه يلتمس  لنفسه الملاذ ويتعوذ بالجواهر الثلاث (أعوذ ببوذا، بالدراما وبالسانجا)، ويتم ذلك  أمام جمع من الرهبان البوذيين (سانجا)، وفق مراسيم وطقوس خاصة. حسب مفهوم البوذية  يتوجب على الشخص الطامح إلى الخلاص أن يلوذ بثلاثة أشياء أساسية، والمعروفة بـ "  الجواهر الثلاث ": بوذا: والمقصود هنا الشخصية التاريخية المعروفة  باسم " جوتاما "، إلا أن هذا المفهوم يتسِع - حسب مذهب ماهايانا - ليشمل  بوذاتٍ (جمع بوذا) آخرين يمكن التعوذ بهم؛ الدهارما: وهي التعاليم  التي تركها بوذا - الشخصية التاريخية -، وتتلخص حسب ماهايانا في نصوص الـ " سوترا  "؛ السانجا: وهي طائفة الرهبان والراهبات، والمقصود هنا بعض الرهبان  ممن نَذر نفسه لمساعدة الآخرين، ويٌطلق على بعضهم لقب " بوديساتفا ". *
*  والهدف  الأول من طلب الملاذ هو التخفيف من العواقب والمعاناة التي تسببها الكارما، وهذا ما  يطمع إليه غالبا عامة الناس، إلا أن الهدف الأسمى يتمثل في الوصل إلى حالة  الاستنارة أو التيقظ والتحرر الكُلي من الكارما، وهذا حال  الرهبان والراهبات..*
*(6) مفاهيم  أساسية:*
*أ -  الكارْما: يطلق لفظ  كارما على الأفعال التي يقوم بها الكائن الحي، والعواقب الأخلاقية الناتجة عنها. إن  أي عملٍ، خيِّرا كان أو شّرا، وأي كان مصدره، فعل، قول أو مجرد إعمال فكرة، لا بد  أن تترتب عنه عواقب، ما دام قد نَتَج عن وعي وإدراك مسبوق، وتأخذ هذه العواقب شكل  ثمارٍ، تنمو وبمجرد أن تنضج تسقط على صاحبها، فيكون جزاؤُه إما الثواب أو العِقاب.  قد تطول أو تقصر المدة التي تتطلبها عملية نضوج الثمار (أو عواقب الأعمال)، غير  أنها تتجاوز في الأغلب فترة حياة الإنسان، فيتحتم على صاحبها الانبعاث مرة أخرى  لينال الجزاء الذي يستحقه. ولا يمكن لكائن من كان أن ينال جزاء لا يستحقه،  نظرا لأن الكارما تقوم على عدالة شاملة. يعمل نظام الكارما وفق قانون أخلاقي طبيعي  قائم بذاته وليس (كما في الأديان الأخرى) تحت سلطة الأحكام الإلهية. تتحدد وفقا  للكارما عوامل مثل المظهر الخارجي، الجمال، الذكاء، العمر، الثراء والمركز  الاجتماعي. حسب هذه الفلسفة يمكن أن لكارماتٍ مختلفة ومتفاوتة، أن تؤدي في النهاية  إلى أن يتقمص الكائن الحي شكل إنسان، حيوان، شبح أو حتى إحدى شخصيات الآلهة  الهندوسية.*
*- 158  -*​ *ب –  الآلهة: كما جردت  البوذية الموجودات من مفهوم الأنا فقد جردت الكون من مفهوم الخالق الأزلي - مصدر  خلاص الجميع - لا تعارض في البوذية مع فكرة وجود آلهة عديدة، إلا أنها رفضت أن تخصص  لها مكانة في عقيدتها. تعيش الآلهة حياةً طويلة وسعيدة في الفردوس، ومع هذا فهي  معرضة لمواقف صعبة، على غرار ما يحصل للكائنات الأخرى. يمكن لها أن تخوض تجربة  الممات ثم الانبعاث من جديد في كينونة أقل شأنا. ليس للآلهة يدٌ في خلق الكون، كما  لا يمكنها التحكم في مصير الكائنات الحية. ترفض البوذية الصلوات والأضاحي التي تخصص  لها. من بين الأشكال التي يمكن تقمُصها بعد الانبعاث ترى البوذية أن الحياة  الإنسانية أفضلها على الإطلاق، رغم أنها من درجة أعلى إلا أن انشغال الآلهة  بملذاتها الشخصية يشغلها عن طلب التحرر. فقط الكائنات الإنسانية تتوفر فيها المزايا  التي تؤهلها إلى بلوغ التيقظ (الاستنارة) ومن ثمة التحرر.*
*ج –  النيرفانا: الهدف  الأسمى حسب البوذية هو التحرر التام عبر كَسر دورة الحياة والانبعاث، والتخلص من  الآلام والمعاناة التي تحملها خلال حياته. وبما أن الكارما هي عواقب الأفعال التي  يقوم الأشخاص، فلا خلاص للكائن ما دامت الكارما موجودة. ويستعمل لفظ "  نيرفانا " لوصف حالة التيقظ التي تخمُد معها نيران العوامل التي تسبب الآلام  (الشهوة، الحقد والجهل). لا يحدُث التبدد الكلي للكارما عند بلوغ النيرفانا، يمكن  وصف هذه الحالة بأنها بداية النهاية في طريق الخلاص. النيرفانا حالة من الوعي  والإدراك لا يمكن تعريفها ولا حتى فهمها، بعد أن يصلها الكائن الحي، ويُصبح متيقظا،  يستمر في العيش ومع الوقت يقوم بتبديد كل الكارما الخاصة به، حتى يبلغ عند مماتِه "  النيرفانا الكاملة " -parinirvana- (التبدد الكُلي للكارما). عندما يموت هؤلاء الأشخاص فإنهم لا  يُبعثون - فقد استنفذت الكارما -، ولا يمكن لأيٍ كان أن يستوعب حالة الطوبى الأزلية  التي يبلغونها (حسب أقوال بوذا نفسه).*
*  ونظريا  على الأقل، يمكن لأي كان أن يبلغ حالة النيرفانا، إلا أن تحقيقها يبقى مقصورا على  أفراد طائفة الرهبان. بعد أن يمر الشخص على كل المراحل في الدرب الثماني النبيل،  ويتوصل إلى حالة اليقظة (الاستنارة)، يحظى بمكانة رفيعة بين قومه ويطلق عليه في  التقاليد البوذية –للتيرافادا - لقب " أرهانت " (arhant). *
*- 159  -*​ *  وبالنسبة  للأشخاص الآخرين والغير قادرين على بلوغ الغاية النبيلة، عليهم الاكتفاء بتحسين  الكارما الخاصة بهم، لعلهم يحظون بحياة أفضل بعد الانبعاث. عادة ما يكون هذا مطلب  أفراد الطائفة البوذية من غير الرهبان (العلمانيين أو الناس العاديين)، يأمل هؤلاء  أن يصبحوا يوما من أفراد " السانجا " (مجتمع الرهبان البوذيون)، وأن يعيشوا حياة  تؤهلهم للوصول إلى حالة التيقظ. للوصول إلى النيرفانا، يجب أتباع  سلوكيات أخلاقية هي خليط من حياة العزلة وانطواء على الذات. تتطلب هذه الأخيرة  ممارسة أربع فضائل، والتي تسمى " قصر البراهما ": الإحسان، الإشفاق، التفكير  الإيجابي، والرزانة. تساعد هذه الممارسات على انبعاث إيجابي (حياة أفضل). يتوجب على  الأشخاص القيام بأعمال اجتماعية جليلة، وبالأخص تجاه الرهبان البوذيين (الصدقات)،  وكذا الالتزام بالقواعد الخمس التي تشكل أساس الممارسات الأخلاقية  للبوذية:*
*1- الكف عن  القتل، *
*2- الكف عن  أخذ ما لم يُعطى له، *
*3- الكف عن  الكلام السيئ، *
*4- الكف عن  السلوكيات الحِسية المُشينة، *
*5- الكف عن  تناول المشروبات المُسْكِرة والمخدرات. *
*  وبإتباع  هذه التعاليم يمكن القضاء على الأصول الثلاثة للشرور: الشهوانية، الحِقد،  والوَهم.*
*(7) أناتمان  أو عقيدة اللا – أنا: تنقسم  الكائنات إلى خمس مفاهيم - حسب البوذية -: الهيئة (الجسمانية)، الحواس، الإدراك،  الكارما والضمير.  الإنسان هو مجرد اتحاد زمني طارئ لهذه المفاهيم، وهو معرض بالتالي للـ " لا -  استمرارية " وعدم التواصل، يبقى الإنسان يتحول مع كل لحظة جديدة، رغم اعتقاده أنه  لا يزال كما هو. ترفض البوذية الفكرة القائلة بأن هذه الأقسام - أو المفاهيم -،  يمكن اعتبارها كينونة موحدة وروحا قائمة بذاتها (أتمان)، وتعتبر  أنه من الخطأ التصور بوجود " أنا ذاتية "، وجعلها أساس جميع الموجودات التي تؤلف  الكون. يعتقد بوذا أن عقيدة  كهذه يمكن أن تؤدي إلى الأنانية، فتنجم عنها الرغبة التي تولد الآلام. وعليه فقد  قام بتعليم عقيدة الـ " لا – أنا " (أناتمان). يقول  بوذا أن الكينونة *
*- 160  -*​ *تحددها  ثلاثة عناصر: الـ " لا – أنا " (أناتمان)، الديمومة العارِضة - سريعة الزوال-  (أنيتيا) والآلام (دوكا).*
*  وقد أوجبت  عقيدة الـ " لا – أنا " على بوذا أن يعيد  شرح التصور الهندوسي لدورة الحياة والتناسخ (عجلة الحياة والمسماة "  سامسارا ")، فكانت  عقيدة " التوالُد المُحدَد " (المشروط)، وتتلخص الفكرة في أن مجموعة من الأحداث  الدورية - تتكرر مع كل دورة جديدة -، وهي اثني عشر عاملا يرتبط كل منها بالآخر، هي  التي تساهم في الظروف التي تولد الآلام - وليس " الأنا الذاتية "، بما أنه نفى  وجودها -. إن تسلسل هذه الأحداث يُبيّن كيف تنشأ انطلاقا من جهلِ تركيباتٌ نَفسانية  والتي تصبح بدورها المُسببات التي تؤدي إلى تشغيل الحواس والوظائف العقلية. ومن هنا  يتولد الإحساس المسئول عن الشعور بالرغبة والتعلق بالحياة. تقوم هذا السلسلة بتفعيل  وتشغيل عملية التناسخ، فتنطلق دورة تتجدد باستمرار، حياة فشيخوخة فموت. عن طريق هذه  السلسلة من الأسباب تنشأ علاقة بين الكينونة الآنية والكينونة الآتية (إن تصور  البوذية للحياة على أنها فيضٌ طارِئ تَشَكَل بعد اجتماع عدة عوامل، يتعارض مع فكرة  انبعاث نفسِ الكائن الحي في كل مرة!). عن طريق ممارسة التأمل يتم إجهاد  هذه التركيبات النفسانية، ومن ثمة إيقاف مسببات الآلام، والوصول إلى الخلاص والتحرر  (الخروج من دورة التناسخ). كما جردت  البوذية الموجودات من مفهوم الأنا فقد جردت الكون من مفهوم الخالق الأزلي -مصدر  خلاص الجميع -.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*(8)  السَّلات الثلاث والكتابات المقدسة الأخرى: نسخة  محفوظة  في تايلند لبعض الفقرات من سوترا بيتاكا: كتبت على غرار النسخة  الأصلية بلغة بالي  القديمة، وفوق رقائق تتخذ من خشب البابمو كانت التعاليم  التي دُونت أثناء  المجامع البوذية الأولى يتِم تناقلها بطريقة شفهية، حتى  تقرر في القرن الأول قبل  الميلاد تدوينها بطريقة نهائية. اختارت كل مدرسة  لغة معينة لتدون بها هذه التعاليم،  وكانت اللغة السنسكريتية (بلهجاتها  العديدة) اللغة الطاغية. لم يتبق اليوم إلا بعض  القطع المتناثرة من  المخطوطات الأولى. بالإضافة إلى النسخ بالسنسكريتية تتواجد نسخة  أخرى كتبت  بلغة بالي، وهي لغة هندية قديمة، تعتبر هذه الأخيرة النسخة الكاملة   الوحيدة المحفوظة لتعاليم بوذا الأصلية،  ويُطلق عليها أتباع مذهب " تيرافادا " تسمية   "قانون بالي ". وقد  تم ترتيب الكتابات البوذية التي كتبت في الفترة الأولى*
*- 161  -*​ *في ثلاث  مجموعات، عرفت باسم " تريباتاكا " (Tripitaka) أو " السَّلات الثلاث  ":*
*(1)  سوترا بيتاكا  (Sutra Pitaka): وهي مجموعة الكتابات الأصلية، وتتضمن الحوارات التي دارت بين  بوذا  ومُرِيديه.  قُسمت بدورها إلى خمس مجموعات: (1) النصوص الطويلة، (2)  النصوص المتوسطة الطول، (3)  النصوص المَجمعة، (4) نصوص متنوعة ثم (5)  مجموعةٌ من النصوص المختلفة الأخرى.  وتتضمن المجموعة الأخيرة روايات كثيرة  عن الكينونات السابقة التي عرفها بوذا  التاريخي، بالإضافة إلى بعض القصص  المختصرة عن التعاليم التي تتعرض إلى الأخلاق  وكيفية ضبط النفس، ويستحب  الناس هذه القصص كثيرا، نظرا للعبر التي تتضمنها.  *
*(2)  فينايا بيتاكا  (Vinaya Pitaka):  وهي الكتابات التي تتعرض للجانب التنظيمي والأخلاقي لحياة  الرهبنة،  وتتضمن حوالي مائتين وخمس وعشرين قاعدة، حول سلوك الرهبان والراهبات   البوذيات. رتبت هذه القواعد حسب حجم الضرر الذي يترتب عن تركها وعدم الأخذ  بها، كما  أرفقت بقصة تحكي أهميتها. *
*(3)  أبهيدارما بيتاكا  (Abhidharma Pitaka):  وتتضمن مناقشات في الفلسفة، العقائد وغيرها من الموضوعات التي  تمس  العقيدة البوذية. قسمت إلى سبعة أقسام يتضمن كل منها تقسيمات للظواهر   النفسانية، وتحليلات متعددة لظواهر ما وراء الطبيعة. نظرا لطبيعة المواضيع  التي  تتعرض لها هذه الكتابات، فقد نفرَ منها عامة الناس، واقتصرت دراستها  على بعض  الرُهبان المُتمكنين. *
*  وبالإضافة  إلى السَّلات الثلاثة، هناك نصان أساسيان في عقيدة " التيرافادا "، رغم أنهما لا  يُصنفان ضمن النصوص الأساسية. (Milindapanha) أو (أسئلة الملك ميليندا)،  ويرجع  إلى القرن الثاني للميلاد، وتمت صياغته في شكل أسئلة وأجوبتها،  تتعلق بجوهر العقيدة  البوذية. ثاني هذه الكتابات والمعروف باسم (Visuddhimagga)، قام بكتابته الراهب بوداجوسا  (Buddhaghosa) في القرن الخامس للميلاد، ولخص فيها الأفكار البوذية بالإضافة إلى  شرحه إلى كيفية ممارسة التأمل.*
*  ويَعتقد  أتباع مذهب " تيرافادا " أن السَّلات الثلاث، تتضمن خلاصة أقوال وتعاليم "  *
*- 162  -*​ *سيدهارتا جوتاما " التي  استوعبتها وحفظتها ذاكرة أتباع البوذية. على أن مذهب ماهايانا  الشمالي لا  يكتفي فقط بالتعاليم التي تركها بوذا التاريخي. بعد أن انقسم  أتباع البوذية الأوائل  إلى مذاهب وفِرق، أضافت هذه الجماعات إلى السلات  الثلاث العديد من النصوص الأخرى.  رغم أن هذه الكتابات أنجزت بعد الفترة  التاريخية الأولى للبوذية، إلا أن أتباع  المذهب الشمالي (ماهايانا)، يَعتبرون  أنها لا تقل أهمية عن النصوص الأصلية. وتعتبر "سوترا لوتس الشريعة الحَقَانِية"  (Saddharmapundarika Sutra) من أهم هذه الكتابات.*
*(9) سانجا:  الرهبان والحياة في الأديرة: منذ الأيام  الأولى لظهورها شعر أتباع العقيدة البوذية بحاجتهم إلى أن ينتظموا، فتشكل ما يعرف  بالـ" سانجا  "، وهو  الاسم الذي أُطلِق على هذا التنظيم الاجتماعي الجديد. اعتزل  البوذيون الأوائل حياة  العامة حتى صار مجتمعهم ذا طبيعة رهبانية خالصة.  قاموا بحلق رؤوسهم واختصروا لباسهم  في قطعة قماش واحدة ذات لون برتقالي  فاقع. ظل اعتماد هذا المظهر سائدا منذ تلك  الأيام الأولى وأصبح اليوم  علامة فارقة تميزهم. اتبع الرهبان البوذيون حياة  التِرحال في بداية الأمر،  وكانوا يتجمعون مرة واحدة في السنة وذلك عند حلول موسم  الأمطار  والفياضانات وتعذر السفر نظرا للمشقة الكبيرة، ومع مرور السنين تركوا حياة   التِرحال وبنوا لأنفسهم مقراتٍ دائمة حتى يؤووا إليها. تُدبر كل طائفة  أمرها  بنفسها، وبصفة مستقلة عن الطوائف الأخرى، ويتم اتخاذ القرارات بصفة  جماعية. كانت  الحياة الرهبانية تنظَّم وِفْق نصوص " فينايا بيتاكا "  (Vinaya Pitaka) (راجع: السَّلات الثلاث).  يتم كل  أسبوعين عقد اجتماع يضُم جماعة منتخبة من الرهبان، تقوم هذه  المجموعة بقراءة  القواعد الخاصة التي جاءت بها كتابات " فينايا "، ويقوم  المذنبون أثناء الجلسة  بالاعتراف علنا بكل المخالفات التي ارتكبوها.*
*  لم يكن  سانجا  (أو مجتمع  الرهبان) حكرا على الرجال فقط، وقد خرجت البوذية في منحاها هذا  عن الأعراف التي  سادت في الديانة الهندوسية. عادة ما يكون الرهبان أو  الراهبات - حسب مذهب تيرافادا-  عُزابا،  يكسبون قوت يومهم عن طريق طلب الصدقة من العامة، ورغم أن هذه  العادة تبدو مستهجنة  بعض الشيء إلا أنها ظلت ملاصقة لتاريخ الرهبان  البوذية منذ أيام بوذا. وحدها مدرسة  " زن " -أو "  تشان "- تحظر  على رُهبانها الارتزاق بهذه الطريقة، فأوجبت عليهم بدل ذلك العمل في الحقول لكسب  قوتهم اليومي. تُعتبر *
*- 163  -*​ *المدارس  البوذية في اليابان  أكثر  تفتُحا من غيرها، فمدرسة " شين "، تسمح لرهبانها بالزواج وتأسيس  عائلة. عادة ما  يتولى الرهبان البوذيين إدارة مراسيم الجنازة، كما يقودون  الاحتفالات التي تنظم على  شرف بعض الموتى، ويتم فيها تِعداد خصالهم  الحميدة والأعمال الخيِّرة التي أنجزوها  أثناء حياتهم.*
*(10) الحياة  العامة، العبادة والمظاهر الاحتفالية:  ستوبا  بالقرب من لاسا في التبت: غالبا ما تحتوي هذه الأبنية على بقايا  وآثار لبوذا، يتبرك  بها الناس بالإضافة إلى الرهبان، يُشكل جمهور الناس في  البلدان الآسيوية القِطاع  الأكبر من أتباع البوذية. فيما يُمارس الرهبان  طقوسهم الدينية بطريقة جماعية، يَطغى  الجانب الفردي على ممارسات الجمهور.  رغم اختلافهما في الواجبات وما يترتب عن ذلك،  يشترك الجمهور والرهبان في  تلاوتهم لصيغة الملاذات الثلاث : "أعوذ ببوذا، بدارما  وبسانجا "، وذلك  أثناء أداءهم للصلوات.*
*  وتختلف  بعض مظاهر التبجيل والاحتفال ببوذا والقديسين تبعا للمذهب والبلاد، فرغم أن أتباع  مذهب " تيرافادا " لم  يرفعوا بوذا التاريخي إلى درجة الإلوهية، إلا أنهم خصصوا له بناءات خاصة تدعى "  ستوبا " وهي  أبنية على شكل قباب، توضع بداخلها لوازم وآثار مختلفة ترجع إلى بوذا. يقوم الأتباع  بالمشي حول مبنى الـ " ستوبا " في اتجاه  عقارب الساعة، حاملين معهم زهورا وبعضا من عيدان البخور، كدلالة على احترامهم  للمكان.*
*  وتحتفظ  أماكن متفرقة ببعض الآثار لبوذا، على غرار معبد " كاندي " في سريلانكا،  والتي  يضُم في صومعته سِنا يُقال إنها تعود لبوذا، ويحتضن المكان احتفالا  كبيرا يقام  سنويا بمناسبة ذكرى ميلاده. يُعتبر يوم ميلاد بوذا أهم مناسبة  احتفالية في الرزنامة  البوذية، يُطلق على المناسبة في مذهب تيرافادا اسم "  فايساكا "  (Vaisakha)  وتقام الاحتفالات التي تصاحبها على مدار الشهر الذي يلي هذا  التاريخ  (تاريخ مولد بوذا). ثاني أهم مناسبة في البلدان التي يسود فيها المذهب   الأخير - تيرافاد -، ويطلق  عليها اسم " بيريت "  (pirit)،  يتم فيها تلاوة نُصوص مختارة من قوانين بالي (راجع النصوص  المقدسة) حتى  تطرد الأرواح الشريرة ويشفى المرضى، كما يتم فيها مُباركة الأعمال   الخيِّرة وغيرها.*
*  وتكتسب  الطقوس والمراسيم أهمية أكبر لدى أتباع مذهب ماهايانا (الصين واليابان). يتم  تعليق صور مختلفة لبوذا ولشخصيات مقدسة في مذابح المعابد وفي مخادع البيوت، وتتخذ  *
*- 164  -*​ *كوسيلة   للتبرك. تتم العبادة عن طريق أداء الصلوات وترتيل بعض النصوص المقدسة  بطريقة  جَهْورِية، كما يتم تقديم بعض القرابين من فواكه وزهورٍ وبخور.  تُعتبر مناسبة "  أولامبانا "  (Ullambana)  أبرز المظاهر الاحتفالية البوذية وتحظى بشعبية كبيرة في الصين  واليابان،  يَعتقد الأَتباع أنه وفي هذا اليوم تفتح أبواب العالم الآخر، ويسمح  للموتى  بزيارة أقربائهم الأحياء، ويقوم هؤلاء بدورهم بتقديم القرابين عرفانا   لهم.*
*(11)  التاريخ والانتشار: المجامع البوذية الأولى:  رغم إلحاح  أتباعه عليه إلا أن بوذا توفي من غير أن يُزكي شخصاً يتولى  شؤونهم، وصَأهم بالعمل  على طلب الخلاص. كانت التعاليم الشفوية أهم تركة  خلفها بوذا وراءه، أحس أتباعُه  بالفراغ الذي تركه رحيله، فقرروا أن  ينتظموا في طائفة واحدة حتى يحافظوا على هذه  التركة. جرياً على هذا المبدأ  عقد أتباع البوذية الأوائل عدة اجتماعات لبحث المسائل  المختلفة التي  تتناول عقيدتهم. يعتبر المؤرخون أن أربع مجامع فقط يمكن اعتبارها  أساسية.  تم عقد أول مجمعٍ بعد وفاة بوذا بفترة قليلة في " راجغير" (الهند) عام 477   ق.م. قام الحاضرون بتلاوة التعاليم الشفوية التي تركها بوذا، واتفقوا فيما  بينهم  على مضمونها، كما ناقشوا المنهج الأمثل في الحياة الواجب إتباعه  عند اختيار حياة  الرَّهبنة.*
*   وبعد  حوالي قرن من التاريخ الأول عقد المجمع الثاني في " فايسالي "  (ولاية بيهار-  الهند)، كان هدفه توضيح وجهات نظر اتجاه بعض التصرفات التي  تطبع الحياة اليومية على  غرار استعمال النقود، استهلاك الخمر، بالإضافة  إلى بعض الأمور وكذا البدع الجديدة  التي استحدثتها إحدى طوائف الرهبان.  اختتمت الجلسات بعدا أن تم الإجماع على منافاة  هذه التصرفات لروح البوذية.  يعتقِد البعض أنه وأثناء عقد هذا المجمع ظهرت ولأول مرة  علامات الانقسام  بين الأتباع ذوي توجهات مختلفة. تُشِير المصادر التاريخية التي  دُوِنت في  تلك الفترة إلى خلاف نَجم بين أعضاء المجلس الكبير (ماهاسانغيكا) ومجلس   القدماء (ستارفيرا)، بعد أن أبدى الأخيرين مواقف متشددة وصارمة اتجاه  التصرفات  والبدع الجديدة. لم يكن لهذه الخلافات تبِعات فورية في حينها،  إلا أنه وبعد مرور  سبعٍ وثلاثين عاماً منذ ذلك التاريخ، أخذت الخلافات  تتفاقم، كانت المواضيع محل  الخلاف متنوعة، وتشمل الجوانب المتعلقة بتنظيم  الأديرة، تفسير بعض المسائل  العقائدية، كيفية معاملة جمهور الناس*
*- 165  -*​ *بصفتهم  لا  ينتمون إلى مجتمع الرهبان وغيرها من المسائل. في مثل هذه الظروف تم  عقد مجمع آخر،  ونظرا لاتساع الهُوة بين الأطراف المتنازعة تقرر الإعلان  وبصفة رسمية عن انقسام  الطائفة البوذية للمرة الأولى في تاريخها.*
*   وانشطر  أتباع البوذية بعد المجمع الثاني إلى جماعات وطوائف عِدة (تعرف  بالمدارس التقليدية،  وبلغ عددها ثماني عشرة مدرسة)، اختلفت كل واحدة مع  الأخرى في المسائل العقائدية،  الفلسفية، والتنظيمية وغير ذلك. اندثرت أغلب  المدارس التقليدية الأولى ولم يتبق  منها اليوم إلا واحدة فقط، وتعرف باسم  "تيرافادا" وهو المذهب السائد في الهند وسائر  البلدان المُطلة على خليج  البنغال. وكان المجمع الثالث للبوذية حدثا استثنائيا في  تاريخ البوذية،  فقد تم عقده في " باتاليبورتا " (عاصمة إقليم بيهار في الهند) في  القرن  الثالث قبل الميلاد، وتحت إشراف الملك أشوكا، أعظم ملوك دولة " ماوريا "،   والتي شملت مساحتها كل بلاد الهند وباكستان تقريبا (هندوستان). من أهم  النتائج التي  ترتبت عنه، طرد العديد من أشباه الرُهبان والمنافقين الذين  التحقوا بالـ"سانجا"  (الاسم الذي يطلق على مجتمع الرُهبان) بعد أن قدَم  الملك أشوكا دعمه لهم. تم  التشديد على محاربة البدع الجديدة المتحدثة،  وإقصاء كل الذين كانوا وراءها. أثناء  هذا المجمع تم الانتهاء من كتابة  النصوص المعروفة باسم " تيربيتاكا " أو " السَّلات  الثلاث " (راجع النصوص  المقدسة)، كما عرفت العقيدة الأساسية (والمقصود هنا الدارما  أو التعاليم)  والقواعد السلوكية التي يقوم عليها مُجتمع الرهبان، بعض التعديلات بعد  أن  أضيفت إليها مجموعة من المفاهيم الفلسفية، عرفت باسم " أبيردارما "  (abhidharma).  سمح هذا المجمع للبوذية ولأول مرة أن تعرف طريقها إلى الانتشار  خارج  رقعتها الأصلية، عندما قرر المجتمعون إرسال مجموعة من الأشخاص إلى البلدان   المجاورة بهدف الدعوة إلى الدين الجديد.*
*  عقد مجمع  رابع تحت أشراف الملك " كانيشكا "، في جَلندار (ولاية جامو - كاشمير)  عام 100  بعد الميلاد. كان الهدف منه التقريب بين أهم تيارين في البوذية،  "تيرافادا"  و"ماهايانا"، إلا أن أتباع المذهب الأول رفضوا لاحقا الاعتراف  بما جاء فيه[5].*
*(12)  الخلاصة: ونلخص ما  سبق أن بينا بما جاء عن البوذية في الموسوعة الماركسية، حيث تقول: " ديانة  عالمية تبشر بالخلاص من الألم عن طريق ترك الرغبة وتحقيق التنوير   الأعلى الذي يعرف باسم النيرفانا. وقد نشأت البوذية في الهند في القرن  السادس قبل  الميلاد. وهي واسعة الانتشار في الأزمنة الحديثة في اليابان  والصين ونيبال  وبورما وغيرها من البلاد، حيث يوجد لها نحو 500 مليون معتنق. ففي  الفترة التي كان  فيها النظام المشاعي البدائي ينهار وتظهر الدول الطبقية، عبّر سيدهارتا مؤسس  البوذية، الذي يطلق عليه اسم بوذا (أي الرجل المستنير) عن احتجاج عامة  الشعب على الديانة  البراهمانية بسبب فوارقها القبلية المقدسة وطقوسها المعقدة في عبادة الآلهة  والتضحية لها. وسعى إلى التحرر من الألم، لا عن طريق التغيير الاجتماعي،  ولا عن طريق  مقاتلة قوى الطبيعة، وإنما عن طريق الكمال الأخلاقي الذي يكون بلوغه بالانسحاب  من الحياة (الانعتاق الجميل) وانغماس المرء في النيرفانا. وقد أنكر  بوذا وجود الله  الخالق، وأنكر أيضا ديانة الفيدا ولكنه قبل تعاليمها عن دورة  الميلاد والممات  (السانسارا) وعن الجزء (الكرما) التي تشير فقط إلى أن تناسخ الأرواح لا يتوقف على  القبيلة التي ينتمي إليها إنسان ما، ولا على التضحيات التي قدمها،  وإنما يتوقف على  حسناته وسيئاته. وكانت فكرة بوذا عن الخلاص في البداية (من القرن  الثالث إلى القرن  الأول ق.م.) تقوم على المذهب الفلسفي القائل بأن العالم والشخصية الإنسانية   شكلا تيارا من عناصر المادة والوعي - يسمى الدهارما - يحل الواحد منها  محل الآخر  باستمرار. ويكمن الطريق إلى الخلاص وفقا لهذا المذهب في قمع أي "  إثارة " للدهارما.  وفي القرون الأولى من الميلاد اتخذت الديانة البوذية  طابعا مختلفا تماما.  فاستبدل التبجيل البسيط لذكرى المعلم بتأليه بوذا،  وصار خلاص الإنسان يتوقف على  فضل الآلهة الذي  يمكن السعي إليه عن طريق ترديد السوترا أو الأسفار المقدسة. وأصبحت هذه الديانة  الجديدة تعرف باسم الماهايانا، تمييزا لها عن الاتجاه التقليدي، اتجاه الهنيايانا  الذي نبع من بوذا نفسه. كذلك فقد تغيرت فلسفة بوذا. فعلى غير ما كان يراه  فلاسفة  الهنيايانا من أن الدهارما المادية والنفسية حقيقة، فإن فلاسفة  الماهايانا أفتوا  بأن الدهارما غير حقيقية وأن العالم كله غير حقيقي. وقد  وضح ناجاريونا  (القرن الثاني بعد  الميلاد) الأساس المنطقي لمذهب لا واقعية الدهارما، أو السنوياتا  (الخواء)  وتميز وسائل ناجاريونا بين كل الماهايانا سوترا، بمنطقها وتماسكها. وقد   أصبح مذهبه الفعلي نقطة انطلاق للمنطق*
*- 167  -*​ *البوذي  الذي  عرضه ويحتاجا وهارما كيرتي (500-700 بعد الميلاد). وأصبحت تعاليم  ناجاريونا عن لا  واقعية الفكر التصوري، وعن المعرفة الحدسية المطلقة،  أساسا للمدارس المثالية  اللاحقة (المادهياماكا والفيجانافادا) في المذهب البوذي التنتري (التنترا هي كل  واحد من الأعمال  الدينية السنسكريتية التي تتعلق أساسا بالسحر) وفي المذهب البوذي الاستبطاني  (يمكن تسميته بالمذهب البوذي الاستبطاني لأنه الاتجاه من البوذية الذي ينبذ  الكتب  المقدسة للديانة البوذية ويقول بالاستبطان الذاتي وسيلة مثلي لبلوغ  المعرفة). ويؤكد  المنادون الآن بالبوذية على طابعها " العقلي " و"  الإلحادي " وهذه  النعوت الجديدة  جزء  من محاولة نشر شكل متطور على نحو حديث من الديانة البوذية. وينادي  البوذيون تحت  زعامة منظمة " الزمالة البوذية العالمية " بنزع السلاح  والتعايش السلمي  "[6]. *
*   مما سبق  يتبين لنا أن الديانة البوذية، مثل بقية الأديان الوضعية، هي   ديانة متطورة في  فكرها وعقائدها ولم يؤله بوذا في أساطيرهم إلا ابتداء من  القرن الأول الميلادي، أما  قبل ذلك فلم يكن ينظر إليه إلا كمجرد حكيم كان  يبحث عن النيرفانا أي سلامه النفسي.  *
*   كما يجب  أن نؤكد على حقيقة علمية هامة وهي أن التعاليم البوذية كتُبت  ابتداء من القرن الأول  قبل الميلاد، أما الأساطير البوذية ومنها الخاص  ببوذا نفسه فقد كتبت فيما بين القرن  الثاني والقرن الخامس قبل الميلاد!!  أي أن أول أسطورة بوذية كتبت في القرن الثاني  الميلادي وليس قبل ذلك  وتتكلم عنه كمجرد بشر عادي لا مميزات له إلا في كونه مجرد  مصلح ديني  للديانات الهندوسية وليس إله ولا أبن إله ولا شبه ذلك!! فقد أنكر هو نفسه   وجود إله آلهة للكون!! وقد كتبت بقية الأساطير والتي بالغت في شخصه بصورة  أسطورية  مبالغ فيها بعد ذلك بكثير وعلى سبعة مراحل!! ولو أفترضنا، جدلاً،  وجود أي تشابه بين  البوذية والمسيحية فهذا لا يعني أن البوذية أثرت على  المسيحية بل العكس لأن الكتابة  المسيحية هي الأقدم، كما كانت البوذية  قاصرة على بلاد شرق أسيا، في حين أن المسيحية  انتشرت في كل بلاد ودول حوض  البحر المتوسط وشبه الجزيرة العربية وبلاد ما بين  النهرين وسوريا وفارس  وما جاورها من بلاد الهند، وقد كتُبت جميع أسفار العهد الجديد  القانونية  في فلسطين وروما وبلاد اليونان وآسيا الصغرى (تركيا)، وكُتب منها 22  سفراً  قبل سنة 67م، وكتبت كتابات القديس يوحنا فيما بين سنة 75 و95م، ولم يكن  هناك  أي صلة لتلاميذ المسيح بالمناطق التي وجدت فيها البوذية على الإطلاق  وعندما ذهب  القديس توما إلى الهند كان يحمل معه الإنجيل للقديس متى. كما  أن البوذية كما قلنا  لم يبدأ الكتابة لتعاليمها وأساطيرها إلا فيما بعد،  وعلي سبيل المثال تقول دائرة  المعارف الويكيبيديا: " كانت التعاليم التي  دُونت أثناء المجامع البوذية الأولى  يتِم تناقلها بطريقة شفهية، حتى تقرر  في القرن الأول قبل الميلاد تدوينها بطريقة  نهائية. اختارت كل مدرسة لغة  معينة لتدون بها هذه التعاليم، وكانت اللغة  السنسكريتية (بلهجاتها  العديدة) اللغة الطاغية. لم يتبق اليوم إلا بعض القطع  المتناثرة من  المخطوطات الأولى "[7]. *
*   أما ما  يختص بجوهر العقيدة البوذية فقد بدأت الكتابة فيما بين القرن  الثاني والخامس   للميلاد: " ويرجع إلى القرن الثاني للميلاد، وتمت صياغته  في شكل أسئلة  وأجوبتها، تتعلق بجوهر العقيدة البوذية. ثاني هذه الكتابات  والمعروف باسم  (Visuddhimagga)، قام بكتابته الراهب بوداغويا  (Buddhaghosa) في القرن الخامس للميلاد، ولخص فيها الأفكار البوذية بالإضافة إلى  شرحه إلى كيفية ممارسة التأمل "[8].*
*2 - هل  المسيحية مقتبسة من البوذية؟!*
*   كتب المشككون، كما بينا في الفصول السابقة سلسلة من الكتب التي  تنكر  وجود المسيح التاريخي وتزعم أنه أسطورة وأن سيرة وروايات حياته المدونة في   الأناجيل ما هي إلا اقتباسات مما جاء في أساطير الآلهة الوثنية! وقد أعتمد  الكثيرون  من الكتاب أصحاب النزعات الليبرالية والعقلانية وغيرهم على ما  كتبه ويكتبه هؤلاء  المشككون، الذين لا يؤمنون بإله ولا بحياة أخرى بعد  الموت أو بعالم الروح ولا بوحي  أو كتب من السماء، في الغرب والذين يحاولون  تصوير المسيحية بل وكل دين يقول أنه دين  سماوي بأنه مجرد أساطير  وخرافات!! ومن هنا يعملون مقارنات غير حقيقية بل ووهمية،  كما سنرى، بين ما  جاء في الكتاب المقدس وما جاء في أساطير الديانات الوضعية  كالبوذية  والزردشتية والديانات اليونانية والمصرية 00 الخ وقد قرأنا هذه المقارنات   مكتوبة بأسلوب مصور لإغواء وتضليل السذج والبسطاء من المؤمنين!! كما قرأنا  ورجعنا  لمصادر هذه الديانات الوضعية، وما كتبه هؤلاء المشككون ومن سار على  خطاهم. والغريب  أنه عند قراءة ما جاء في  الديانات الوثنية وما كتب عنها  في دوائر المعارف العلمية  والدينية يصاب الإنسان بالدهشة بسبب التلفيق  والتلفيقات التي لفقها المشككون ومن  سار على دربهم في عمل مقارنات كاذبة  ومضللة، بل ويأخذه العجب لهذا التلفيق والدجل  والتضليل والتدليس الواضح بل  والفاضح الذي يقوم به هؤلاء لخداع البسطاء والسذج من  المؤمنين وغير  المؤمنين!! بل والأغرب أن نجد بعض الكتاب من الأخوة المسلمين يلجئون  لهذه  الكتب الإلحادية المضللة والكاذبة وكأنها أتت بالحق اليقين متجاهلين  حقيقتين  الأولى؛ أن بعض ما يزعم هؤلاء المشككون أنه مقتبس عن الأساطير  الوثنية مثل ميلاد  المسيح من عذراء وصنعه للمعجزات مثل إقامته للموتى  وشفائه للمرضى وتفتيحه لأعين  العميان 00 الخ موجود أيضا في القرآن!!  ثانياً: ما كتبه هؤلاء الكّتاب أنفسهم ضد  الإسلام نفسه!! فكيف يكيل هؤلاء  الكُتاب بمكيالين؟!! يعتبرون هؤلاء المشككين علماء  فيما يختص بالمسيحية  ويتجاهلون ما يكتبونه ضد الإسلام؟؟!! *
*   ونظراً  لانتشار هذه الخرافات والخزعبلات في الكثير من الكتب المنشورة  ومواقع النت واستخدام  البعض لها لتضليل بسطاء المؤمنين لذا رأينا أن نشرح  محتوى هذه الديانات الوضعية كما  جاءت في كتبها وما كتبه عنها العلماء  الجادون المحايدون وما جاء في مواقعها على  النت وتفنيد هذه التلفيق  والمزاعم والتي ألفها ولفقها هؤلاء الكتاب المشككين ومن  اعتمدوا على كتبهم  والرد عليها رداً علمياً ليستد كل فم ويخرس كل لسان كما يقول  الكتاب  لكنيسته: " كل آلة صورت  ضدك لا تنجح وكل لسان يقوم عليك في القضاء تحكمين عليه "  (اش54  :17). وقد بينا أعلاه أصل ونشأة وفكر وعقائد البوذية الجوهرية،  سنبين الآن تلفيق  وكذب بما أدعوا أنه تماثل بين المسيحية والبوذية.    *
*والسؤال  الآن: هل هناك أي  تماثل أو تشابه بين المسيحية والبوذية؟؟*
*1 – هل هناك  علاقة أو تشابه أو تماثل بين شخصية المسيح وبوذا؟!!*
*- 170  -*​ *    يزعم  هؤلاء الكتّاب ومن أتبع خطاهم على طريق التضليل والتدليس أن بوذا  قال أنه هو ابن  الله، وآمن أتباعه أنه هو المخلص للبشرية من مآسيها  وآلامها وأنه يتحمل عنهم جميع  خطاياهم!! والغريب أنهم يقولون هذا الكلام  دون أن يستشهدوا بأية كتب أو مواقع بوذية  على الإطلاق!! هكذا يقولون ما  يصوره لهم خيالهم. وعند الرجوع للمصادر البوذية من  كتب ومواقع على النت لا  نرى أي أثر لهذه التلفيق والافتراءات على الإطلاق بل نجد  العكس تماماً!!  فبوذا لم يقل مثل هذا الكلام على الإطلاق بل ولم يذكر الله أو أي  آلهة في  فلسفته وأبحاثه على الإطلاق، كما أن  البوذية، في جوهرها، لما وجدت أن الله   غير موجود في فكر وفلسفة بوذا وضعته هو في مكان الله، ولكن ليس بالمفهوم  المسيحي أو  الإسلامي بل بالمفهوم الهندوسي الذي سبق أن شرحناه!! ومن ثم لا  تقول بأنه أبن الله  ولا تهتم من الأساس بموضوع الألوهية ولا تتكلم عنها،  بنفس الطريقة التي يدعيها  الملفقون، حيث تقول دائرة معارف ويكيبيديا تحت  كلمة بوذا: " لم يدعي بوذا لنفسه أي  حاله إلهية ولا أدعى أنه يوحى إليه من  إله أو آلهة. فبوذا هو أحد الذين استيقظوا  كلية على الطبيعة الحقيقية  للوجود فتحرر من دائرة الولادة الموت وإعادة الميلاد.  وراح يستأصل كل  الصفات السالبة وطور كل الصفات الموجبة التي يمكن أن تضم العلم  الكلي  (بوذا ليس كلي القدرة مثل الله في المسيحية والإسلام أو اليهودية) "[9]. *
*  وتقول  موسوعة عالم الأديان[10]:  " بناء على  رأي بوذا، البوذية فلسفة، لكنها في رأي البوذيين دين. ويتفق  باحثون مع بوذا إذ يرون  أنه لم يكن نبياً، ولا صاحب دين، ولم يتلقى وحياً  إنما هو باحث فيلسوف مفكر عاش على  الأرض. وفكر فيما حوله من الأحياء، ورأى  ما ينزل من متاعب، وأنتفع في تفكيره بما  سبقه من فلسفات وأفكار، واهتدى  إلى نتائج بعضها من أقوال من سبقوه، ويقول " مولانا  أبو المكارم آزاد "  الذي كان وزيرا للمعارف بالهند حول هذا الموضوع ما يلي[11]:*
*  " يبدو لي  أن وضع بوذا في صفوف الفلاسفة أسهل من وضعه في صف الأنبياء، وذلك *
*لأنه  لم  يتعرض في مباحثه لوجود الله، بل حاول حل مسألة الحياة، وانتهى منها  دون التحرش  بالله وبوجوده. إنه قد قطع أي علاقة له مع الحياة الدينية في  الهند التي كانت تدين  بآلهة وإلهات لا تعد ولا تحصى، أنه بدأ بحثه وفرغ  منه دون أن يلجأ إلى الاعتقاد  بالله، وأن الأساس الذي بني عليه بحثه، أساس  فلسفي، فقال إن هدف الجهد الإنساني يجب  أن يكون الوصول لحل مسألة الحياة،  وذلك من المستطاع دون الاستعانة بودودٍ فوق  العقل. أجل، أسرع أتباعه بعد  وفاته إلى تحويل تعاليمه إلى مذهب دينيّ. ولما وجدوا  أن المكان الذي يحتله  الله في الأديان فارغاً، عمدوا إلى بوذا نفسه، فحملوه ووضعوه  فوق عرش  الإله الفارغ، إلا أن بوذا ليس بمسئول عما فعله أتباعه ".*
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ويضيف   العلامة الهنديّ: " رادها كرشنن " الذي كان نائبا لرئيس جمهورية  الهند  سنة 1952، أن  بوذا لم يكن نبيا لأنه لم يقرر عقائد، ولم يكن كذلك   فيلسوفاً لأنه لم يؤسس مذاهب  فلسفية، إنما أسس دعوته بناء على تجربته   الروحية التي لا يمكن بيانها بألفاظ،  فدعوته حكاية عن هذه التجربة، وعن   الطريق المؤدي إليها، وبوذا يقول أن الحق لا  يُعرف بالنظريات ، بل يُعرف   بالسير المتواصل في طريقه. وفي ذلك يقول أيضاً: أن عملي  ملكي، وعملي   ميراثي، وعملي هو الرحم الذي يحملني، وعملي هو الجنس الذي أنتمي إليه،    وعملي هو الملجأ الذي ألتجئ إليه "[12]. *
*2 – هل كان  بوذا مخلصاً للبشرية؟؟*
*    زعم هؤلاء  الكتاب المشككون ومن سار وراءهم وعلى دربهم وأتبع تلفيقهم أن   بوذا والبوذية تقول أن  بوذا هو مخلص البشرية وحامل خطاياها!! وانه تحمل   عنهم جميع خطاياهم!! هكذا بدون  برهان أو دليل؟؟!! مجرد كلام في كلام   وتلفيق في تلفيق وتضليل في تضليل!! فالعقيدة  البوذية، كما بينا أعلاه،   تقوم على أساس البحث عن أسباب المعاناة البشرية والتخلص  من تكرار عملية   التناسخ، الميلاد والموت وتكرار إعادة الميلاد، وتقول دائرة معارف    ويكيبيديا: تقوم العقيدة الأصلية على مبدأين: يتنقل الأحياء أثناء دورة   كينونتهم من  حياة إلى أخرى، ومن هيئة إلى أخرى: إنسان، إله، حيوان، شخص   منبوذ وغير ذلك. تتحدد  طبيعة الحياة المقبلة تبعا للأعمال التي أنجزها   الكائن الحي في حياته السابقة،  ينبعث الذين أدوا أعمال جليلة إلى حياة   أفضل، فبينما يعيش الذين أدوا أعمالاً خبيثة  حياة بائسة وشاقة. عُرف   المبدأ الأول بين الهنود حتى قبل مقدم بوذا، فيما يُرجح أن  يكون هو من قام   بوضع المبدأ الثاني "[13].*
*    فلا بوذا  ولا البوذية قال بأنه قد جاء ليخلص البشرية من خطاياها، ولا   أنه هو مخلص أو المخلص  للبشرية، على الإطلاق، فالبوذية ليس بها عقيدة ولا   فكر يمس الخلاص من الخطية، بل  تنادي بفكرتين، كما بينا أعلاه، هما "   الكارما " و " النيرفانا ". والكارما كلمة  صينية تقليدية وتعني الفعل أو   العمل الذي يفعله أو يقوله أو يفكر فيه الإنسان مهما  كان، وفي البوذية   يستخدم التعبير بصفة محددة للأعمال التي تصدر من الإنسان، سواء  كانت عقلية   مقصودة أو عقلية مرضية  "[14].*
*    كما أن  الكارما هي: " الأفعال التي يقوم بها الكائن الحي، والعواقب   الأخلاقية الناتجة  عنها. إن أي عملٍ، خيِّرا كان أو شّرا، وأي كان مصدره،   فعل، قول أو مجرد إعمال  فكرة، لا بد أن تترتب عنه عواقب، ما دام قد نَتَج   عن وعي وإدراك مسبوق، وتأخذ هذه  العواقب شكل ثمارٍ، تنمو وبمجرد أن تنضج   تسقط على صاحبها، فيكون جزاؤُه إما الثواب  أو العِقاب. قد تطول أو تقصر   المدة التي تتطلبها عملية نضوج الثمار (أو عواقب  الأعمال)، غير أنها   تتجاوز في الأغلب فترة حياة الإنسان، فيتحتم على صاحبها  الانبعاث مرة أخرى   لينال الجزاء الذي يستحقه ".
*
*     والنيرفانا هي " الانطفاء أو الخمود وهي مصطلح تقني يطلق على حالة   الفناء الصوفي  والتي يصل إليها الإنسان بعد التحرر والاستنارة بعد الموت   ويستخدم Jains هذه الكلمة للإشارة   إلى المكان الذي تنجح فيه الأرواح المحررة في  سماء الكون، ويؤمن البوذيون   بأن هذه الكلمة تعني الفناء ولكن ليس بالمعنى الذي  يتضمن تدمير الإنسان.   ما يتخلص منه هو الرغبة والتي من غيرها يعود الإنسان إلى  الأرض ويقوم   بدورته في الترحال عبر أرجائها. وتصف النصوص البوذية النيرفانا بالهدوء    الذي في قمة الجبل أو قطعة من الجواهر النفيسة "[15]. وهي أيضاً:  " نص عام للاستنارة، هدف البوذية "[16]. *
*  وكما تقول  دائرة المعارف الويكيبيديا[17]:  " النيرفانا الهدف    الأسمى حسب البوذية هو التحرر التام عبر كَسر دورة الحياة والانبعاث،   والتخلص من  الآلام والمعاناة التي تحملها. وبما أن الكارما هي عواقب   الأفعال التي يقوم  الأشخاص، فلا خلاص للكائن ما دامت الكارما موجودة.   يستعمل لفظ " نيرفانا " لوصف  حالة التيقظ التي تخمُد معها نيران العوامل   التي تسبب الآلام (الشهوة، الحقد  والجهل). لا يحدُث التبدد الكلي للكارما   عند بلوغ النيرفانا، يمكن وصف هذه الحالة  بأنها بداية النهاية في طريق   الخلاص. النيرفانا حالة من الوعي والإدراك لا يمكن  تعريفها ولا حتى فهمها،   بعد أن يصلها الكائن الحي، ويُصبح متيقظا، يستمر في العيش  ومع الوقت  يقوم  بتبديد كل الكارما الخاصة به، حتى يبلغ عند مماتِه " النيرفانا   الكاملة "  -parinirvana- (التبدد  الكُلي  للكارما). عندما يموت هؤلاء  الأشخاص فإنهم لا يُبعثون - فقد  استنفذت  الكارما -، ولا يمكن لأيٍ كان أن يستوعب  حالة الطوبى الأزلية  التي  يبلغونها (حسب أقوال بوذا نفسه) ".*
*    وكان بوذا  يعلم أتباعه أن يعتمدوا على أنفسهم للوصول على حالة  النيرفانا  للخلاص من الخطايا  والشرور، ولم يقل أبداً ولم يؤمن مطلقا  بفكرة المخلص  الذي يخلص آخرين من خطاياهم،  وبالتالي فالبوذية ليس لديها  أي فكرة عن  الفداء والكفارة والخلاص الني هي جوهر  المسيحية، فقط على أن  الإنسان يعتمد  على نفسه وعلى أعماله. ويقول  تاريخ   بوذا أنه نادى بأن: " كل شيء مخلوق خاضع للفساد والموت، كل شيء  زائل. حقق  خلاصك  بالاجتهاد بعد المرور من خلال حالات التوسط، يموت البوذي  للوصول  للبارانيرفانا  (التوقف عن الإدراك والإحساس) "[18].     *
*    أما  المسيحية فتقوم على أساس أن الخطية والموت دخلا إلى العالم عن طريق   سقوط الإنسان  الأول آدم بغواية إبليس ولابد للتبرير من الخطية والعودة  إلى  الحالة الأولى التي  كان عليها الإنسان أن يقدم المسيح ذاته نيابة عن   البشرية: " لأن المسيح  إذ كنا بعد   ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعيّن لأجل الفجار. فأنه بالجهد يموت احد لأجل   بار.  ربما لأجل الصالح يجسر احد أيضا أن يموت. ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا  لأنه  ونحن  بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا. فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن متبرّرون  الآن بدمه  نخلص به من  الغضب. لأنه أن كنا ونحن أعداء قد صولحنا مع الله  بموت ابنه  فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن  مصالحون نخلص بحياته. وليس ذلك فقط بل  نفتخر أيضا  بالله بربنا يسوع المسيح الذي  نلنا به الآن المصالحة من اجل  ذلك كأنما  بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم  وبالخطية الموت وهكذا  اجتاز الموت إلى  جميع الناس إذ اخطأ الجميع " (رو5 :6-  12). أي الخلاص الأبدي بدم المسيح الذي سفكه على الصليب: " لأنه هكذا  أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة  الأبدية " (يو3  :16)، " لأن ابن  الإنسان أيضا لم يأت ليخدم بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين  " (مر10 :45).*
*    وهذا يعني  أنه لا بوذا ولا البوذيين قالوا بهذا الكلام الذي يدعيه  هؤلاء  المشككون ولا من سار  على خطاهم. ولم يكن بوذا فاديا ولا مخلصاً بل  كان  مجرد مصلحاً دينيا للديانات  الهندوسية كما يقول أحد الدارسين للبوذية  (Wulf Metz):   " جاء بوذا من العالم الديني للهندوسية 000 كان  بوذا مصلحا للهندوسية  كما  كان لوثر مصلحا للكاثوليكية الرومانية. فقط مثلما أجتهد  لوثر في  كيفية  غفران الخطايا، اجتهد جوتاما (بوذا) في السؤال عن كيف يتحرر الإنسان   من  بؤس إعادة الميلاد (التناسخ) المتكرر بلا نهاية "[19]. *
*3 – هل تجسد  بوذا بحلول الروح القدس على العذراء مايا؟!*
*    يزعم  هؤلاء المشككون ومن سار على دربهم ومن اهتدى بهداهم!! أن بوذا مثل   المسيح ولد بحلول  الروح القدس على العذراء مايا، أم بوذا!! وهنا نجد قمة   العجب والتلفيق والتضليل لأن  بوذا لم يتكلم مطلقا عن الله أو أي إله بأي   صورة من الصور، وأن كان أتباعه قد وضعوه  هو في مكان الله، ولكن ليس   بالمفهوم المسيحي أو الإسلامي، بل آمنوا بالعديد من  الآلهة والإلهات التي   تموت وتولد من جديد مثل البشر! ولذا فهم لا يؤمنون بعقيدة  الله الواحد في   ثالوث ولا يعرفون شيء عن الروح القدس، روح الله، تقول دائرة المعارف    الويكيبيديا: " كما جردت البوذية الموجودات من مفهوم الأنا فقد جردت الكون   من مفهوم  الخالق الأزلي - مصدر خلاص الجميع -. لا تعارض في البوذية مع   فكرة وجود آلهات عدة،  إلا أنها رفضت أن تخصص لها مكانة في عقيدتها. تعيش   الآلهات حياةً طويلة وسعيدة في  الفردوس، ومع هذا فهي معرضة لمواقف صعبة،   على غرار ما يحصل للكائنات الأخرى. يمكن  لها أن تخوض تجربة الممات ثم   الانبعاث من جديد في كينونة أقل شأنا. ليس للآلهة يدٌ  في خلق الكون، كما   لا يمكنها التحكم في مصير الكائنات الحية "[20].*
*  وتقول  دائرة المعارف البوذية أن البوذيين قد آمنوا بعدد كبير من الآلهة الذين يولدون  ويموتون ويعاد ميلادهم من جديد مثل البشر: " منذ  بدايتها ميزت البوذية بين عدد كبير من الآلهة المتفاوتة في الدرجات (devas    والتي تترجم آلهة). كما أكدت البوذية وبكل شدة على أن بوذا نفسه  ليس   إلهاً بل إنسان. والآلهة في البوذية باختلاف درجاتها هي كائنات فوق البشرية    (superhuman)،   وتؤثر في العالم بطرق متعددة. وعلى الرغم من أن الكثير من هذه  الآلهة  لها  أصول فيدية (هندية) فلم تعتبرها التقاليد البوذية الأقدم ككائنات  خالدة،   بل بالأحرى تخضع للسامسارا (تناسخ الأرواح = تجوال الأرواح)، مثل  كل  الكائنات  الميتافيزيقية الخاضعة لقانون الكارما، وبالتالي تخضع للموت   وإعادة الميلاد،  التناسخ. *
*  وتذكر  النصوص المبكرة لبالي أن الآلهة تسكن في مجالات روحية (سماوات) عديدة مختلفة. ففي  المجال الأدنى للشهوة (kamadhatu)،   الذي فوق المجال الإنساني، تعيش الآلهة والأرواح المختلفة والذين  تحدث   معارك كثيرة بينهم وبين جماعات من الآلهة الماكرة والغيورة. وهناك الأشوراس    (Asuras جماعة من الآلهة القوية الباحثة والتي يشار إليها في بعض الأحيان  كأرواح شريرة أو خاطئة - وهي مثيلة بالتيتانس Titans الإغريقية)[21].  وهذه الآلهة المتنوعة تشمل الملوك الإلهيين؛ الثلاثة والثلاثين إلها الذين يقيمون  في (ترياستريماس - Trayastriṃśa)، سماء الآلهة المندمجين من الفيدا ويشرفون على ساكرا  (S´akra = أندرا) ومارا (MARA) وياما (Yama)، آلهة الوهم والموت؛ والكائنات المنيرة (BODHISATTVAS) في حياتهم بما يتضمن حالياً ميتريا (MAITREYA)، الذي فوق مجال الوعي، في مجال الشكل الصافي (rupadhatu) الذي يقيد الآلهة المجردة، وأهمهم براهما العظيم وخدامه، وعلى  القمة المنيرون (الذين يعيدون الشيء - anagamins)   الذين لا يولدون من جديد في العالم الإنساني بعد الموت، ولكن في  سماء   الإلهيات الصافية الذي يعيشون فيها هم فقط. ويعتبر مارا إله الموت والشهوة    والطمع والوهموالضلال أهم الآلهة،   والمذكور في كل النصوص البوذية المبكرة والذي كان  يحاول خداع بوذا 000   والذي برغم هزيمة بوذا له إلا أنه ظل يسبب له المتاعب "[22].  *
*   وتذكر  دائرة المعارف البوذية العشرات من الآلهة سواء التي كانت منذ  بداية  البوذية أو التي  أدخلتها التقاليد المختلفة عبر كل عصورها. ونلاحظ  هنا  تنوع الآلهة بين الخيرة  والشريرة، الآلهة الكاملة وأنصاف الآلهة  والكائنات  الإلهية التي يترجمها البعض  أحيانا بالملائكة كما يترجم  الأرواح الشريرة  والآلهة الشريرة أحيانا بالشياطين  تأثرا بالمسيحية  والإسلام.*
*    والسؤال  الآن: من أين أتى هؤلاء بهذا التلفيق!! فبوذا بحسب ما جاء في   الكتب البوذية ولد من  أب وأم كسائر البشر، وكان أبوه ملكا هندوسيا أسمه   سودهودانا (Shuddhodana) وزوجته   اسمها مايا، أي لم تكن عذراء بل زوجة للملك سودهودانا الذي  كان ملكاً   وزعيماً لإحدى القبائل المشهورة في نيبال، وعندما ولد بوذا أسموه سيدهاتا    وقد لُقب ببوذا والتي تعني في اللغة السنسكريتية " المستنير أو المتنور "[23]. وتقول أول  أسطورة بوذية كتبت في القرن الأول، كما يقول أحد الذين الذي تخصصوا في  البوذية:*
*    " تظهر  أقدم روايات أسلاف بوذا ولا تقدم أي شيء غير عادي عن ميلاده،  فهي  تتكلم بصورة محضة  عن ميلاده من نهاية أمه وجانب والده لسبعة أجيال  للخلف.  وبحسب أخر أسطورة فهو لم  يلد مثل الكائنات الأخرى ولكن في نفس  الوقت كان  ملكاً كونياً نزل من سماء توسيتا  (Tusita) باختياره وبهذا فلا اعتبار لوالده ولكن هذا لا  يعني ولادته من عذراء بل يمكن أن يسمى parthogenetic، أي أن سودهودانا  ليس منجبه "[24]. *
*    وتقول  دائرة المعارف البوذية: " أن النصوص الموجودة الآن تضم كم كبير  من  القصص الأسطورية  التي تسللت ودخلت إلى البوذية خطوة خطوة وقد غيرت   الخصائص الأصلية  لسيرة حياة  بوذا. وقد دونت هذه التجمعات في شكلها   النهائي بعد موت بوذا بقرون طويلة من النقل  الشفهي "[25]. *
*    ويجب أن  نضع في الاعتبار هنا عقيدة تناسخ الأرواح (إعادة الميلاد)  والتي  تقول أنه عندما  يموت الإنسان تنزل روحه في جسد أخر وتولد من جديد  كإنسان  أخر أو في جسد حيوان 00  الخ ثم يموت ثانية ويعاد ميلاه هكذا إلى  يصل إلى  مرحلة التطهير والنرفانا. وكذلك  الإله الذي يتجلى في عشرات  الأجساد  والشخصيات!! والتي لعبت دورا كبيرا في تطوير  شخصية بوذا وتحوله  إلى  أسطورة، بل وأحد الآلهة، تجلوا عدة مرات، أي الذين ولدوا  وماتوا  وعادوا  للحياة من جديد في شخصيات جديدة. ومن هنا يقول Wulf Metz نقلا لإحدى هذه الأساطير: " أنه أثناء تجسده الأول (يقصد بوذا)  والأخير نظر من سماء توشيتا (Tushita)،   " كرسي الآلهة المتنافسة " ليجد الوقت المناسب  والمكان والوالدين اللذين   سيتناسخ منهما (أي يولد من جديد منهما) فأختار الفترة من  التاريخ عندما   يمكن أن تستمر حياة الإنسان لمئة سنة لا أطول بكثير ولا أقل بكثير  لينشر   تعليمه. وكمكان أختار الهند الشمالية باعتبارها الأرض المركزية، وأختار    الفاضلة مايا لتكون أمه زوجة سودهودانا التي بينت طهارة وسموا أثناء   حيواتها  السابقة في 100,000 عمر للعالم "!! أي أثناء ميلادها على الأرض   وتناسخها آلاف  المرات!!*
*  وكانت أول  وأفضل سيرة ذاتية عن بوذا هي التي كتبها Ashvaghosha في القرن الأول وتمسمى Buddhacarita (أي أعمال بوذا) والتي تقدم صورة واضحة عن ميلاه لا من عذراء بل من  امرأة متزوجة، حيث تقول: " وكان له [ ملك ساكياس (the Sakyas)]   ملكة رائعة وجميلة ومخلصة وكانت تسمى مايا من تشابهها مع مايا  الإلهة.   وتذوق الاثنان بهجة الحب ويوم ما حبلت هي بثمرة بطنها ولكن دون دنس بنفس    الطريقة التي ترتبط بها المعرفة *

*بالنشوة  فتحمل ثمرة "[26].*
*  وهنا  التأكيد على أنها زوجة لا عذراء ولكن الأسطورة تعطي للميلاد لمحة أسطورية وتؤكد أن  له أباً. ويقول الموقع البوذي التالي: *
*  " ولد  سيدهرثتا (بوذا) حوالي سنة 563 ق م في مدينة كابيلافاستو (Kapilavastu) (التي تقع الآن في نيبال) وكان والدا سيدهارثا هما الملك  سودهودانا والملكة مايا الذين حكموا ساكياس (the Sakyas) "[27]. *
*  وتقول  دائرة معارف ويكيبيديا: " وتقول أسطورة أنه وُلد حوالي القرن السادس قبل الميلاد،  ويقال أن مكان ميلاده لومبيني (Lumbini) في ولاية ساكياس (the Sākyas) 000 وكان أبوه ملك ساكياس وعاش سيدهرثتا (بوذا) في رفاهية 00 "[28]. *
*    وبعد موت  بوذا بقرون عديدة نشأت حول مولده الأساطير ولكن لا تقول  أسطورة  واحدة منها أنه ولد  من عذراء بل من زوجة تعيش حياة زوجية طبيعية  مع  زوجها. فتقول موسوعة عالم الأديان:  " نُسج حول ولادة بوذا تصوّر يشبه  ما  جاء عن ولادة الأنبياء. منها أنه في أحد  الأيام، حلمت الملكة أنها  كانت  مستلقية على فراشها عارية البطن، تتهلل خلالها فرحاً  كلما تقلبت من  جانب  إلى آخر فوق سحاب أحلامها. فأطل القدر بنظرته المستطلعة على  السهول   الجنوبية الخضراء، من موطنه فوق الهملايا السماوية، فأستوقف أنظاره تلك    الصبية الغافية الحسناء، التي ألهتها أطياف النوم الحريرية عن بعض حشمتها،   فلم  يتمالك نفسه ونزل إليها من عليائه وجامعها، بعد أن سلبت لبه بغنج   الآسيوية  ونعومتها. ولما حان وقت ولادتها ، أنجبت طفلاً جميلاً، أسمه   سودهارتا، وماتت بعد  أسبوع من ولادته "[29]. *
*    ويقول  سليمان مظهر: " أن الملكة مايا كانت ترتعش وهي تحكي لزوجها قصة   الحلم الغريب الذي  رأته في تلك الليلة من ليلي صيف 568 ق م، فبينما هي   مستلقية على الفراش إذ بأربعة  من الملائكة في ثياب بيض يتقدمون منها   ويحملونها بكل محتويات حجرة نومها، ويطيرون  بها إلى أعلى قمة في جبال   الهملايا حيث تقوم شجرة باسقة خضراء، ويضعونها تحت ظلها.  ولا تكاد الملكة   تطل حولها حتى تقترب منها أربع ملكات يدخلنها الحمام ويلبسنها  ثيابا  جميلة  ويعطرنها بعطور رائعة الرائحة، ثم يحملنها إلى منزل آخر مصنوع كله  من   الفضة، وتضعها الملكات على فراش آخر مقدس، وهناك يهبط فيل أبيض من فوق  جبل  ذهبي  ويتقدم منها، وفي خرطومه غصن نبات البشنين، ويدور الفيل حول  الفراش  دورات ثلاثاً،  ثم يمس جانب الملكة الأيمن ويدخل في رحمها 000  فاضطرب الملك  وهو ينصت لزوجته. ولم  تكد الملكة تنتهي من قصة الحلم حتى  أرسل الملك  يستدعي أربعة وستين حكيماً من حكماء  قبيلته. وأنطلق الحكماء  إلى القصر  الملكي حيث راحوا يستمعون لقصة حلم الملكة 000  وقال الحكماء:  لا يشغلن  بالك سيء أيها المعلم السعيد 000 ولكن ابشر، فالملكة قد  حبلت  بغلام سيصبح  ملكا على كل البلاد لو هو استقر في بيته 000 أما إذا كانت  الثانية  وغادر  داره هائما على وجه الأرض، فعندئذ سيصبح هو البوذا  (المستنير) كاشف نقاب   الجهل عن وجه هذا العالم.*
*    ولم تمض  ايام حتى تحقق ما قاله الحكماء، وأحست الملكة بحقيقة الحمل.   وكان هناك شيء عجيب.  فقد كان الجنين يبدو واضحا وهو يجلس القرفصاء في رحم   أمه. وظل على هذه الصورة حتى  أقترب موعد الوضع. وفي ذلك اليوم طلبت  الملكة  من الملك أن تسافر إلى أهلها لتضع  مولودها هناك، وإذ هي في الطريق  فوجئت  بالمخاض وهي تحت شجرة " سال " في بستان يُسمى  " لومبيني ". وتحت  الشجرة  الوارفة الظلال جلست الملكة القرفصاء 00 بعد أن حجبها  الخدم عن  الأنظار  بستار خاص. ولما أرادت النهوض مدت يدها إلى غصن الشجرة، فانحنى من   تلقاء  ذاته حتى قارب كفها، ولم تكد تنهض حتى كان تحتها طفل تلقفته أيدي  أربعة من   البراهمة في شبكة نسجت خيوطها من أسلاك الذهب. ووقف المولود  فجأة، وتقدم  إلى الأمام  سبع خطوات، ثم صاح في صوت عذب: " أنا سيد هذا  العالم، وهذه آخر  حياة لي "[30].*
*    ونلاحظ  هنا أن خيال سليمان مظهر وفكره الإسلامي ومحاولة استخدامه   للمصطلحات المسيحية  الإسلامية قد أثر بشدة على سرده للأسطورة! فاستخدم   تعبير ملائكة والبوذية أصلا تؤمن  بالعديد من الآلهة والآلهات التي تتناسخ   وتتجلى في شخصيات متنوعة وليس لديها عقدية  الملائكة بمفهومها المسيحي أو   الإسلامي، كما قال أن المخاض جاء لأم بوذا وهي تحت  شجرة بنفس الصورة   القرآنية لميلاد المسيح "َ فَأَجَاءهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ    النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْياً   مَّنسِيّاً  " (مريم : 23)، وكذلك حديث بوذا بعد مولده مباشرة. ولكن هذه   الصور لا تقول أبدا أنه  حبل به أو ولد من الروح القدس، لأنهم لا يؤمنون   بما يسمى بالروح القدس.*
*    أما الحبل  بالرب يسوع المسيح فقد كان من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء "   تجسد من الروح القدس  ومن مريم العذراء تأنس"، يقول الكتاب: "   وفي الشهر  السادس أرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله إلى مدينة من الجليل  اسمها  ناصرة إلى عذراء  مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف.واسم العذراء  مريم.  فدخل إليها الملاك وقال سلام  لك أيتها المنعم عليها.الرب معك  مباركة أنت  في النساء. فلما رأته اضطربت من كلامه  وفكرت ما عسى أن تكون  هذه التحية.  فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت  نعمة عند  الله. وها أنت  ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع. هذا يكون عظيما وابن   العلي يدعى ويعطيه  الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه. ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى  الأبد ولا  يكون  لملكه نهاية فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا وأنا لست  اعرف رجلا. فأجاب  الملاك  وقال لها. الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي  تظللك فلذلك أيضا  القدوس المولود منك  يدعى ابن الله " (لو1 :26 –  35).                                                                   *
*    والخلاصة  أنه لم تقل أسطورة بوذية واحدة أن بوذا ولد من عذراء ولا جاءت   بسيرة للروح القدس  التي لم يعرف عنها البوذيون أي شيء ولا يوجد أي تشابه   بين الحبل به وميلاده وبين  الرب يسوع المسيح وأن وجد شيء من التشابه في   ناحية من النواحي فهذا يرجع إلى أن كل  الأساطير البوذية كتبت بعد موته   بقرون عديدة، أي بعد ميلاد المسيح وانتشار المسيحية  مما يؤكد أن هذه   الأساطير هي التي أخذت بعض الأفكار من المسيحية وليس  العكس.*
*4 – هل دل  نجم على ميلاده؟*
*  يزعم  هؤلاء المشككون ومن سار على دربهم وأكاذيبهم وتدليسهم أنه عندما ولد بوذا ظهر  *
*- 181  -*​ *نجم   في  السماء ليدل على مكان ميلاده يدعونه نجم بوذا؟؟!! وهذا غير صحيح على   الإطلاق لأن  البوذية لا تذكر شيئاً عن ذلك. كما يقولون: " لما ولد بوذا   فرحت جنود السماء ورتلت  الملائكة أناشيد المحبة للمولود المبارك "!! وهنا   نقول لهم أن الأساطير التي كتبت  بعد ميلاد المسيح بمئات السنين قد تأثرت   بما جاء في المسيحية عن المسيح وخاصة الكتب  الأبوكريفية التي كتبت بعد   القرن الثاني والتي تحكي أساطير عن ميلاد المسيح  وطفولته!! وهنا نكمل ما   جاء في كتاب قصة الديانات لسليمان مظهر عن حلم  الملكة "  ووقف المولود   فجأة، وتقدم إلى الأمام سبع خطوات ثم صاح في صوت عذب: أنا سيد هذا  العالم   00 وهذه الحياة هي أخر حياة لي 00 وفي نفس اللحظة ظهرت اثنتان وثلاثون   علامة  في السماء وعلى الأرض 00 فحدث زلزال شديد، وانتشر النور في كل مكان،   وسقط مطر خفيف  في غير ميعاده، وتفتحت براعم الزهور وأكمام الثمار،   وانتشرت ريح زكية طيبة عمت كل  الأرجاء واستعاد الأعمى البصر واسترد الأصم   السمع 00 وعاد الأبكم ينطق ويغني 00  وانطلقت أنباء مولد الأمير لتعم كل   مملكة " السكيا " 00 ومن كل مكان جاءت الأفواج  لتهنئة الملك 00 مشاة وعلى   ظهور الخيل والفيلة 00 إلى القصر حاملين الهدايا  ".*
*    ثم يتكلم  عن زاهد اسمه " أسيتا " ويحكي قصته بشكل أسطوري يقول أنه ذهب   ليرى الطفل وعندما رآه  قال لأبيه " هذا الطفل أيها الملك سيصل إلى درجة   التنوير السامية 00 إنه سيدخل  النبرفانا 00 ويهدي العالم على طريق الحق   والصواب ". (قصة الديانات ص 88 – 90).  *
*    ونلاحظ  هنا أن الكاتب، سليمان مظهر يكتب بأسلوب أدبي راقي أقرب منه إلى   الشعر فزاد  الأسطورة من عنده وحولها إلى أسطورة جديدة أكثر أسطورية من   الأسطورة الأصلية!! وهذا  عكس ما ينقله كتاب أخرون عن نفس الأسطورة مثل Wulf Metz الذي يقدم الأسطورة في شكل أقل أسطورية من سليمان مظهر[31].*
*  وهنا لنا  عدة ملاحظات هي:*
*1   – على  الرغم من أن هذه الأساطير كتبت بعد الميلاد بكثير إلا أنها لا   تتشابه أو تتماثل مع  قصة ميلاد وطفولة المسيح كما جاءت في الأناجيل   القانونية الموحى بها على الإطلاق،  ولكن تتشابه في بعض أجزائها مع الكتب   الأبوكريفية المسماة بأناجيل الميلاد  الأسطورية والتي كتبت بعد الميلاد   بأكثر من مائتي عام. في حين تقول قصة ميلاد  المسيح كما جاءت في الإنجيل   للقديس لوقا: " فولدت  (العذراء   القديسة مريم) ابنها البكر وقمطته وأضجعته في المذود إذ لم يكن لهما موضع    في المنزل وكان في تلك الكورة رعاة متبدين يحرسون حراسات الليل على  رعيتهم.  وإذا  ملاك الرب وقف بهم ومجد الرب أضاء حولهم فخافوا خوفا عظيما.  فقال  لهم الملاك لا  تخافوا. فها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب.  أنه  ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة  داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب. وهذه لكم  العلامة  تجدون طفلا مقمطا مضجعا في مذود. وظهر  بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من  الجند  السماوي مسبحين الله وقائلين المجد لله في الأعالي  وعلى الأرض  السلام  وبالناس المسرة ولما مضت عنهم الملائكة إلى السماء قال الرجال   الرعاة  بعضهم لبعض لنذهب الآن إلى بيت لحم وننظر هذا الأمر الواقع الذي  أعلمنا به   الرب. فجاءوا مسرعين ووجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل مضجعا في  المذود. فلما رأوه  اخبروا  بالكلام الذي قيل لهم عن هذا الصبي. وكل الذين  سمعوا تعجبوا مما  قيل لهم من الرعاة  " (لو2 :7-18). وهنا نرى القصة في  بساطتها كما حدثت  بعيدا عن الخيال  والأسطورة.*
*2   – أن هذه  الروايات تتشابه مع بعض مما جاء في القرآن عن مولد العذراء   للمسيح تحت نحلة وأكل  العذراء من النخلة: " فَأَجَاءَهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى   جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ  يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنْتُ   نَسْياً مَنْسِيّاً " (مريم:23)، "  وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ   النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَباً جَنِيّاً "  (مريم:25). حيث تقول   الأسطورة كما نقلها سليمان مظهر: " وإذ هي في الطريق فوجئت  بالمخاض وهي تحت شجرة "، " ولما أرادت النهوض مدت يدها إلى غصن الشجرة  فانحنت من تلقاء نفسها حتى قارب كفها   "، وكذلك حديث المولود لحظة ميلاده "  فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ تَحْتِهَا أَلَّا   تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ  سَرِيّاً " (مريم:24)،!! " ووقف   المولود فجأة، وتقدم إلى الأمام سبع خطوات ثم صاح  في صوت عذب: أنا سيد  هذا  العالم "!! فهل نقول لهم أن ما جاء في القرآن مأخوذ عن هذه   الأساطير؟؟!!*
*3 – لم تقل  الأساطير البوذية مطلقاً أن نجماً دل على ميلاد بوذا، مع ملاحظة أن الوثنيين  *
*- 183  -*​ *كانوا    يؤمنون أن لكل إنسان نجمه الخاص به الذي يولد بميلاده ويموت بموته بل  ولا  يزال   البسطاء في الريف يؤمنون بذلك!! فعندما كنا أطفال صغار وكنا  نرى  شهبا يتساقط من   السماء في هيئة نجم كان الكبار يقولون لنا أن  إنساناً مات  وها نجمه قد سقط!! ونجد  ما يقرب من ذلك في سيرة أبن هشام  حديث عن " نجم  احمد الذي ظهر في السماء "  حيث تقول في [ رواية حسان بن  ثابت عن مولده  صلعم ] قال ابن إسحاق: وحدثني صالح بن  إبراهيم بن عبد  الرحمن بن عوف، عن  يحيى بن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن سعد بن زرارة   الأنصاري. قال حدثني من  شئت من رجال قومي عن حسان بن ثابت، قال والله إني  لـغـــلام  يفعة ابن سبع  سنين أو ثمان أعقل كل ما سمعت، إذ سمعت يهوديا  يصرخ بأعلى صوته على  أطمة  بيثرب يا معشر يهود حتى إذا اجتمعوا إليه قالوا  له ويلك ما لك ؟ قال طلع   الليلة نجم أحمد الذي ولد به. قال محمد بن  إسحاق فسألت سعيد بن عبد الرحمن  بن  حسان بن ثابت فقلت. ابن كم كان حسان  بن ثابت مقدم رسول الله صلعم  المدينة؟ فقال ابن  ستين ( سنة )، وقدمها  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو  ابن ثلاث وخمسين سنة فسمع  حسان ما سمع  وهو ابن سبع سنين "[32]. *
*    فهل يمكن  لنا أن نسأل الأخوة المسلمين الذين يقولون بما قاله المشككون   عن المسيح وبوذا هذا  السؤال؟ من أين اقتبس كاتب السيرة وراوة الحديث فكرة   هذا النجم " نجم أحمد " من  البوذي كما زعموا عن بوذا؟ أم من هذا الفكر   الذي يتحدث عن أن لكل إنسان  نجمه؟؟!!*
*



*​ 
*
* *[1]http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B0%D9%8A%D8%A9*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BuddhIsm*
*- 151 -*​ 
*2  المعتقدات الدينية لدى الشعوب، عالم المعرفة، أشراف جفري بارنر، ترجة إمام عبد  الفتاح إمام، ص 217.*
*- 153  -*​ 
*3 جون  كولر، الفكر الشرقي القديم، ص 191. *
*- 154  -*​ 
*4  جون كولر، الفكر الشرقي القديم، ص 192. *
*- 156  -*​ 
*5 http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B0%D9%8A%D8%A9*
*- 166 -*​ 
*6 http://www.marxists.org/arabic/glossary/terms/02.htm*
*- 168 -*​ 
*7  http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/البوذية *

*8  http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/البوذية *
*- 169 -*​ 
*9 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BuddhIsm*

*10 موسوعة عالم الأديان ج 5 : ص12-14.*

*11 د  أحمد شلبي، أديان الهند الكبرى ، ط 9 ص 175.*
*- 171  -*​ 
*12 د أحمد شلبي، أديان الهند الكبرى ، ط 9 ص 176.*
*- 172  -*​ 
*13http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B0%D9%8A%D8%A9*

*14 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karma_in_Buddhism*
*­-  173 -*​ 
*16قاموس  أديان ومعتقدات شعوب العالم ص 514 مكتبة دار الكلمة.*

*17  The International Dictionary of Religion p,132.*​ 
*18 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nirvana*​ *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhism#Nirvana*​ 
*http://www.edepot.com/budintro.html*​ *- 174 -*​ 
*19 The worlds  Religions p,226.*​ *- 175 -*​ 
*20   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhism*​ 
*21 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asuras*​ *- 176 -*​ 
*22 Encyclopedia of Buddhism. Pp.  233-234.*​ 
*23  قاموس أديان ومعتقدات شعوب العالم ص  152.  أنظر ايضاً Encyclopedia Buddhism p. 82.*

*24The Life of Buddha as Legend and  History. Edward J. Thomas. Dover:1949.p,36.*​ *- 177 -*​ 
*25 Encyclopedia Buddhism p. 85.*​ *- 178 -*​ 
*26The   Translation of  the Meanings of Sahih Al-Bukhari: Arabic-English 9 Vol   Set. Muhammed Muhsin Khan  (trans). Darussalam:1997.p,36. *

*27http://www.edepot.com/budintro.html*​ 
*28 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BuddhIsm*

*29  موسوعة عالم الأديان ج 5 ص 20.*
*- 179  -*​ 
*30 سليمان مظهر، قصة الديانات، ص 100 – 102. أنظر أيضا: موسوعة عالم  الأديان ج 5 ص 20 و21.*

*- 180  -*​ 
*31 The worlds Religions p.222.223.*​ *- 182 -*​ 
*[32] راجع :سيرة  ابن هشام - الجزء الأول.*
*http://arabic.islamicweb.com/Books/seerah.asp?book=2&id=208*
*- 184  -*​


----------

